# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia, 

O primeiro dia de Outubro começou com muita humidade e uma mínima de 17°C.

Sigo com 18°C, 85% de HR e vento fraco de SSE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 11:11)

Tem ali qualquer coisa a SO de Lisboa parece que está estacionado pelas imagens do radar.


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 12:01)

Já se nota diferença do fim de semana para hoje, já a subir bem.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Out 2018 às 12:32)

Bom dia

Outubro começa fresquinho com mínima de *15,2ºC *
Agora este final de manhã segue ameno e com vento fraco de N.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR. 51% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 13:58)

Já vai por aí perdidinha  humidade baixou imenso, assim que o vento rodou para Norte









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2018 às 14:35)

Após uma pausa para fim de semana, lá passámos novamente a barreira dos 30 com uns actuais *30,3ºC*.
O vento vai soprando fraco de NE.


----------



## charlie17 (1 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Boa tarde,
Começamos outubro já com notícias do Ipma a prever que este setembro "poderá ser o mais quente de sempre" tal como alguns membros do fórum comentavam.
O dia de hoje foi menos instável atmosfericamente (até agora).
Em Coruche:
Máxima: *31.8ºC* / Mínima: *12.7ºC* (fresquinho!)


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2018 às 20:12)

Felizmente que já se começa a notar as temperaturas a baixar um pouco, hoje já consegui "dar folga", ao aparelhos de referigeração.
24.5ºC


----------



## JTavares (1 Out 2018 às 22:10)

Vento com rajadas fortes nos Olivais Coimbra. Foi no espaço de 15 mnts que começou.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Boas,

Mínima: 15,8 graus
Máxima: 27,6 graus

Lá regressou o calor, felizmente as noites estão bem mais frescas.

T. Actual: 20,8 graus
Vento moderado
---

Fotos da passada sexta feira. 
Barragem da Mula, em descida, o normal... 
sem precipitação não há milagres.




upload png


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Boa noite pessoal,

E voltámos a sinótica do tempo quente! A sorte é  que parece que as noites tropicais, em princípio este ano já não voltam Hoje tive uma máxima de 32.6°c , mas que se tolerou bem devido a nortada moderada! Neste momento sigo com 21.3°c, 53% de HR , e lestada de volta! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2018 às 22:38)

Seiça já vai com 11,5 graus.
Não tarda aquele local já tem a primeira geada, e por lá deve existir ao pontapé. 

As inversões hoje estão bem fortes, em Galamares, vale de Colares estão apenas 12,1 graus.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Out 2018 às 23:04)

Boas
Dia agradável com máxima de 27.2°C
Agora já vai fazendo fresco , 12.7°C


----------



## jamestorm (1 Out 2018 às 23:23)

Muito Calor hoje por Alenquer, chegamos aos 31ºC ,,,isto começa a fartar.


----------



## remember (1 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Boas, voltamos aos 30's!

Máxima de 31.9ºC e mínima de 17ºC. Agora sigo com 21ºC, 53% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2018 às 23:56)

Tenho o novo brinquedo Auriol do LIDL, até agora tudo bem  Só a temperatura do sensor exterior demora um bocado a estabilizar para temperatura real (se houver um constraste grande de temp), pelo que o Auriol com fio é muito mais rápido nesse aspeto. 

Da estação WU as leituras foram:
Máxima: *29,7ºC*
Mínima: *14,7ºC*

A máxima continua anormalmente alta para a época, Outubro tem uma normal de 23ºC.

IPMA acaba de confirmar, *Setembro foi o mês mais quente de sempre* desde os registos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2018 às 00:33)

Temperatura a aumentar, *20,1ºC *agora


----------



## Sanxito (2 Out 2018 às 00:48)

Boa noite. 
Por cá foi um regresso à casa dos 30°c, mais precisamente 31.7°c pelas 14:20. 
A mínima ficou nos 16.9°c, mas acho que ando a perder algo nas noites, ainda não resolvi o problema da falta de energia da estação. 
Agora sigo com a temperatura a descer de forma rápida, 17.8°c e 74%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 01:27)

Depois de um dia em que ainda subiu aos 32ºC, um início de noite fresco, com vento e a descer até aos 18ºC, para agora quase nem haver vento e a noite a tropicalizar-se em força, já nos 22,5ºC  

Estaremos mesmo em Outubro????


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2018 às 01:29)

Vento de NNE continua, *21,2ºC *


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 01:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento de NNE continua, *21,2ºC *



Aí está, ele, a trazer o bafo todo do interior...


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2018 às 03:40)

máxima: *32.0ºC *(+1.1ºC)
minima: *12.4ºC *(-0.4ºC)
actual: *11.3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Out 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia
Fresquinho, fresquinho, que bom
Temperatura actual de 7.7°C


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 07:41)

Impressionante realmente, começou a soprar vento de NNE e foi sempre a subir... A mínima foi feita às  1:54

Agora, 21.4°C, apenas 34% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2018 às 08:19)

Inversão bem violenta no Pisão. 
Saí de casa com 20,7 graus, cá na cova acabo de registar 8,8 graus!!


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 09:00)

Vento de Norte/Nordeste tramado, apenas 31% de HR 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima notoriamente mais baixa em relação aos últimos dias, notei bem durante a noite, pois durmo de janela aberta. *14,8ºC*.

A manhã ainda segue razoavelmente fresca, aproveitar porque não tarda volta o forno.


----------



## charlie17 (2 Out 2018 às 10:15)

Boas, 
Temperatura durante a noite a oscilar muito acabando em forte inversão. Mínima de *12.0ºC* na minha estação (que fica no cimo da colina) e de* 8.1ºC* na estação do IPMA (lá em baixo, no vale do Sorraia).
A tendência para os próximos dias é para refrescar ainda mais, já com alguns aguaceiros a serem previstos para daqui a 8-10 dias (vamos ver como evolui). Parece que o forno tem os dias contados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 11:24)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui a nortada venceu a lestada , e a noite acabou por ser a mais fresquinha das últimas semanas  Mínima de *16.2ºc* , e casa já bem mais fresca  Neste momento sigo com *25.2ºc*, e lestada instalada de novo! Apenas *24%* de *HR*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2018 às 11:35)

Conforme relatei acima, enorme inversão no Pisão , já lá fiz tantos registos mas nunca tinha registado 12 graus  de diferença desde  casa.
Saí para o treino habitual com 20,7 graus, mas fui prevenido, que jeito deu um pequeno casaco lá no fundo do vale.  Foi um grande choque térmico.
A camada de inversão não era muito grande, pois do lado de Murches, ao sair da ribeira e subir uns 2 a 3 metros a temperatura disparava muitos graus, sentia se ar quente. Impressionante.
Sempre que possível partilharei este sítio bem interessante.





A hora correcta: 8:10


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 12:08)

E continua, ar muito seco... A humidade interior já igualou a exterior










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2018 às 12:11)

Já nos 27 graus...practicamente a bater a máxima de ontem.
A confirmar se como o dia mais quente da semana.


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 12:14)

Humidades baixas nos próximos dias!






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2018 às 12:16)

Hoje nem o cabo Raso se safa, 25,5 graus às 11horas!!


----------



## RStorm (2 Out 2018 às 12:51)

Bom dia

O forno está de volta...  
Após um noite fresquinha, o dia segue quente e com humidade baixa, vento de leste a fazer das suas  

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *28,9ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *16,5ºC *
T. Atual: *27,0ºC* 
HR: 23% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2018 às 13:01)

minima mais fresca, *8.5ºC*
sigo com 28.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2018 às 13:31)

A manhã aqui acordou bem fresca, com mínima de 12ºC, ás 8 da manhã ainda arrepiava um pouco estar de t-shirt, mas depressa começou a aquecer.
Já vou com 30ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Out 2018 às 15:09)

Boas. 
O dia vai aquecendo bem, depois de uma manhã algo fresca em que tinha 24.0°c pelas 12:00, e  25.9°c pelas 13:00, sigo agora com 31.3°c e 24%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2018 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

O dia segue quente por aqui com predominância de Lestada. A minha Estação Meteorológica, encontra-se offine para manutenção do RS e do Pluviómetro, será novamente colocada online a partir de amanhã.


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2018 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Leiria também aqueceu bem apesar da manhã fresca. Por agora 31/32ºC nas estações da cidade e zona envolvente.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2018 às 16:02)

*33.1ºC*


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 18:08)

Julho, estás perdoado, volta, por favor!  Manda este Agosto embora.... mas não é Agosto, é Outubro???? 

Parece um dia de vaga de calor de Agosto, 33ºC às 18h 5m...


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 18:53)

Não mexe nada lá fora 30.6ºC, com 29% de HR e vento Nulo


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 19:05)

E continua








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2018 às 20:57)

O meu novo brinquedo mediu os seguintes extremos:
Máxima: *28,1ºC*
Mínima: *16,5ºC 
*
Temperatura a descer muito lentamente, praticamente estável agora nos 22ºC.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2018 às 21:01)

Lestada bem quente por aqui, sente-se bem o bafo lá fora. A minha Auriol marca de momento 25,5ºC.


----------



## lm1960 (2 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Boas,
Hoje, na minha deslocacão Loures/Bombarral, deparei com as seguintes temperaturas entre as 06:00 e as 06:45:
Loures: 21º - 06:00
km.58 da E.N. - 8º
km.63 - (Outeiro da Cabeça) 20.5º
Bombarral - 8,5º

Num trajecto de 60 kms verifico temperaturas díspares.
Acho o termometro do carro está conforme, pois hoje ás 13:30 marcava 33º T2 do aeroporto de Lx.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Out 2018 às 21:57)

Boa noite. 
Mais um dia muito quente, obtive máxima de 33.0°c pelas 16:42. Não contava ter um valor tão alto.
Agora sigo com 22.7°c e 41%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Out 2018 às 22:08)

A noite segue já agradável, com 19.4ºC.
Esta tarde no vale da minha horta, ás 6 da tarde já não se via o sol, ficando-se apenas pelas encostas, e conheço aqui alguns vales mais encaixados onde por volta das 5 da tarde já é "noite", nota-se logo uma diferença em termos de temperatura, basta ir subindo, até chegar a casa, onde o sol fica até se por mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia tórrido por aqui, não esperava tanto! Este sol tão baixo mata um gajo Máxima de 34.4°c , a HR andou sempre na ordem do 10% a 15 % grande parte do dia! Secura total

Neste momento a noite segue abafada, com 22.6°c,  30% de HR , e vento nulo!.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (2 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Acho que por Coimbra vamos ter outra noite de vendaval.


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Só de ver essas temperaturas que partilham, fico 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (2 Out 2018 às 22:40)

remember disse:


> Só de ver essas temperaturas que partilham, fico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também eu fico a suspirar por um fresquinho natural... 

25,5ºC e 28% de humidade lá fora, tudo fechado cá dentro, ainda com os 2 AC a bombar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 22:40)

remember disse:


> Só de ver essas temperaturas que partilham, fico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2018 às 22:48)

máxima: *33.7ºC *(+1.7ºC)
minima: *8.5ºC *(-3.9ºC)
actual: *17.1ºC*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia tórrido por aqui, não esperava tanto! Este sol tão baixo mata um gajo Máxima de 34.4°c , a HR andou sempre na ordem do 10% a 15 % grande parte do dia! Secura total
> 
> ...


Lestada tramada!! Já vai nos 23.4 °c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Out 2018 às 23:09)

Boas
Dia quente e ... já estou saturado deste tempo quente...
O que vale é que aqui a inversão manda 
Dia de hoje e agora


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 23:30)

A máxima de hoje foi de 31.6ºC, a minima foi de 18.6ºC.
A humidade, hoje é que anda assim digamos que "abusada", após as 3:19 sempre abaixo dos 37%
25.8ºC, com 28% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

Hoje consegue-se visualizar toda a margem sul, notei isso de tarde e agora de noite com o cintilar das luzes, ainda se nota mais


----------



## Sanxito (3 Out 2018 às 00:26)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 22.7°c e 55%HR, depois de perto da meia noite ter estado quase nos 20°c.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 00:33)

Boas,

Extremos: 18,4 graus / 30,8 graus
Lá regressaram os trintas...
Actual: 24,4 graus
Ar bem morno, vim de Cascais e por lá estava melhor, com temperatura nos 21 graus.


Seica teve uma mínima de 4,7 graus e máxima de 31,8 graus. Neste momento segue nos 6,8 graus, impressionante.


----------



## Stormlover (3 Out 2018 às 00:39)

Que calor a esta hora da noite ....
Mas vá tudo indica que esta é a ultima semana dos 30's


----------



## charlie17 (3 Out 2018 às 00:41)

Máxima de 2 de outubro: *33.6ºC*
A minha média de máximas do mês de Setembro (a contar desde dia 7) foi de 33.53ºC e a média de mínimas foi de 15.54ºC.






De salientar o período de 22-26 de Setembro com temperaturas maiores ou iguais a 35.0ºC.
Tive 1 noite tropical (as inversões térmicas do vale ajudam a não ter mínimas muito altas)
Sigo com *19.5ºC.*


----------



## Sanxito (3 Out 2018 às 00:48)

As praias estão a ferver. 








Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Out 2018 às 07:03)

Sanxito disse:


> As praias estão a ferver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qual o nome dessa APP?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Out 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite de sobe e desce temperatura mínima atingida por enquanto às 07:05, 19.1°C.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Out 2018 às 07:21)

Bom dia.
Temperatura Mínima e actual de 7.4°C


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 07:38)

Boas,

Mínima tropical de 21,5 graus...
T. Actual: 21,8 graus

Impressionante a secura, apenas 18 % HR.

O mapa do IPMA e Wunderground estão interessantes, básicamente são inversões vs lestadas.
A título de exemplo actuais 2,4 graus em Seiça (possivelmente a 1 geada da época) e 6,2 graus em Canha.

Mapa IPMA 07:00


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Out 2018 às 10:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mínima tropical de 21,5 graus...
> T. Actual: 21,8 graus
> ...




Às 10h, Cabo Carvoeiro e Cabo Raso mantêm-se as estações mais quentes rede do IPMA, com 25,3ºC e 26,2ºC respectivamente. Um concurso de apostas nestes dias é que era engraçado 

Cabo Raso tem também o menor valor de humidade relativa (15%) em igualdade com Portalegre.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 11:22)

Sim não me espanta a lestada está a soprar com alguma intensidade mesmo junto à costa.
Aqui já vou nos 28 graus...

Repara se em Ulgueira com 31,5 graus e 14% HR
Muito mau...pobre serra.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Out 2018 às 11:27)

remember disse:


> Qual o nome dessa APP?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Bom dia. 
É a APP da Davis, 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davisinstruments.weatherlink
Tens tmb a App antiga, eles estão a proceder a transferência de estações da antiga para esta. Podes também aceder pelo browser. 

Após mínima de 18.6°c, sigo com 22.1°c e 40%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> É a APP da Davis,
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.davisinstruments.weatherlink
> Tens tmb a App antiga, eles estão a proceder a transferência de estações da antiga para esta. Podes também aceder pelo browser.
> ...


Obrigado Sanxito

A mínima acabou por ser de 18.4°C. Vi-me à rasca para adormecer  só no vira 

Agora, 27.1°C, 25% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Isto está bonito... 29,5 graus!


----------



## RStorm (3 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Bom dia

A madrugada foi amena, mas houve várias alterações de temperatura ao longo da mesma devido às mudanças repentinas de vento, que umas vezes soprava de NW e outras de leste, no pouco tempo em que a nortada soprou consegui atingir mínima de *15,9ºC*.
Agora o dia segue quente e com lestada, que traz um bafo horrível 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *16,5ºC*
Máxima: *30,4ºC*

T. Atual: *25,6ºC*
HR: 24%
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Fall9 (3 Out 2018 às 13:16)

A lestada a trabalhar por aqui. Impressionante é que alguns sítios que costumam ser mais quentes, agora estão com temperaturas menos altas do que aqui no litoral.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2018 às 13:42)

Mais uma manhã bem fresca, com mínima de 13ºC.
Agora a esta hora a tarde segue já quentinha, com 30ºC.


----------



## Candy (3 Out 2018 às 13:53)

Calor esquisito por Peniche.
Ainda não vi a temperatura, mas pelo registo de alguns amigos chegámos aos 33ºC antes das 12h00.
Anormalmente quente para a nossa península.
Vento quase nulo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Fall9 (3 Out 2018 às 14:41)

Hoje com 35°C, ultrapassou as previsões da máxima. O IPMA previa 32°C... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Out 2018 às 14:51)

Boas. 
Por cá e após uma manhã bem fresca, sigo com 30.9°c e 24%HR. Pelas 13:00 tinha 25.3°c.  
Espero que os trinta terminem hoje, já chega. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2018 às 15:19)

minima de *7.3ºC*
sigo com *33.3ºC*


----------



## remember (3 Out 2018 às 15:24)

31.7°C, apenas 17% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2018 às 15:51)

Boas,

Estação 100% operacional e online. O pluviómetro, tem agora uma protecção contra a invasão das amigas aranhas e o RS levou mais uma camada de tinta branca mate que até custa olhar directamente. A Estação, está ligeiramente mais alta com o objectivo de melhorar a fiabilidade dos dados relativos ao vento e o mastro que já estava espiado, foi reforçado com mais alguns cabos para acabar de vez com a problemática da precipitação 'fantasma'. 

Peço desde já desculpa ao staff pelo off-topic, mas as outras páginas do Fórum têm andado tão vazias que achei por bem informar a malta aqui pelo respectivo Seguimento. Se entenderem, que deve ser movido ou eliminado do tópico estejam á vontade .

Mais um dia de Outono quente, que já chegou aos *31,4ºC*. O vento mantém-se fraco variável e a humidade encontra-se nos 23%.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Out 2018 às 16:23)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um dia de Outono de secura total, lestada persistente , HR muito, muito baixa! Valores nos últimos dias entre os 10% , e 30% / 40% à noite! Salve.se as mínimas que vão descendo todos os dias mais um bocadinho! Esta noite mínima de *15.9ºc*! E o pior , é que parece que tirando dois ou três dias mais frescos lá para o fim de semana, nomeadamente Domingo! O tempo seco , e com temperaturas a rondar os 29ºc vão voltar para a semana!  Neste momento sigo com *30.9ºc* , *13%* de *HR* , e vento fraco de *NE*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Boas,

Já viram os extremos de Seiça de hoje?
Incrível... 30,8 graus de amplitude térmica, é mesmo um local peculiar!!
Possível geada fraca de manhã e forno a tarde.
Practicamente mais nenhuma estação do Ipma e Wunderground consegue ter amplitudes desta ordem...


----------



## charlie17 (3 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Dados de 3 de outubro da estação de Coruche:
mínima: *10.3ºC*
máxima: *33.7ºC*

Pelas previsões do Ipma, as máximas vão levar um "corte" na próxima semana, com máxima a rondar os 21/22/23 graus aqui por Lisboa (ainda bem).

HR muitíssimo baixa, 11% de mínima.
sigo com *29.6ºC*
Entretanto, e já em off-topic, decidi fazer um site no wix onde vou lá colocando informações e pesquisas que vou fazendo sobre meteorologia e, também, as análises que faço aos meses do ano de acordo com os dados da minha estação. Ainda está tudo muito básico e em construção porque não tenho tido muito tempo para isso, mas é uma ideia que me interessa desenvolver mais no futuro (eventualmente). A análise que fiz aos dados de setembro estão aqui: https://geophysicalthings.wixsite.com/geophysicalthings/blog/análise-das-condições-meteorológicas-locais-setembro-de-2018


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Out 2018 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Já viram os extremos de Seiça de hoje?
> Incrível... 30,8 graus de amplitude térmica, é mesmo um local peculiar!!
> ...


Já lá estive mesmo ao lado a apreciar o local.
É o mais frio e o mais quente mas...
Se te moveres 500 metros tudo muda. 
A pws está instalada mesmo ao lado de onde o ar frio é descarregado após descer a serra, e o local apanha pouco sol.....
Sim, o local é bastante especial.
,......,...............................      ......................,.
Aqui pela Barosa a mínima chegou aos 7.3°C
E a máxima aos 33.2°C
Humidade mínima do dia de 10%, que é Record desde sempre, desde 2011.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2018 às 22:08)

WHORTAS disse:


> Já lá estive mesmo ao lado a apreciar o local.
> É o mais frio e o mais quente mas...
> Se te moveres 500 metros tudo muda.
> A pws está instalada mesmo ao lado de onde o ar frio é descarregado após descer a serra, e o local apanha pouco sol.....
> ...



Boas,

Pois chegaste a publicar uns registos.
Felizmente o proprietário da quinta teve feliz ideia de instalar à estação e meter online 24 horas. Sim, aquilo é ar frio da vertente norte, do valeiro e do vale. Depois como dizes e bem,  há pouco sol pois a estação está instalada no fundo do vale e muito próxima da base da vertente exposta a norte,sombria portanto.
Como já tinha referido há muito tempo por cá, a própria estação regista a brisa da inversão que naquele caso é de SO, aliás é o actual rumo.
É já vai nos 11 graus.
Já desceram 22 graus em relação à máxima.
------

Extremos: 21,5 graus / 30,2 graus

T. Actual: 23,9 graus


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2018 às 23:32)

maxima: *34.4ºC *(+0.7ºC)
minima: *7.3ºC *(-1.2ºC)
actual: *17.3ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (3 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite. 
Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes.
Tmin. 18.0°c (Agora)
Tmax. 31.3°c (15:43)

A humidade segue nos 61%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Out 2018 às 00:11)

Boa noite, máxima de 32ºC (17:33) e minima de 18.4ºC (8:00).
Sigo com 21.9ºC, 42% de HR e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2018 às 02:43)

11.3ºC


----------



## remember (4 Out 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro sobre o rio Tejo para animar a malta hehe vamos ver se ainda desce mais.

Noite bem fresca!













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Out 2018 às 08:13)

Bom dia
Fotocópia de ontem.
Céu azul e mínima de 7.1°C
Agora já com 8.8°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Out 2018 às 08:20)

Bom dia.

Os dias continuam iguais, nem dá vontade de fazer seguimento. Continuamos no regime de Março (Março, marçagão, manhãs e inverno, tardes de verão).

As temepraturas mínimas por Loures (registadas pelo meu sensor) têm descido 0,2ºC sucessivamente 

Dia 02/10: *14,8ºC*
Dia 03/10: *14,6ºC*
Dia 04/10: *14,4ºC*


----------



## Rachie (4 Out 2018 às 08:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tenho o novo brinquedo Auriol do LIDL, até agora tudo bem  Só a temperatura do sensor exterior demora um bocado a estabilizar para temperatura real (se houver um constraste grande de temp), pelo que o Auriol com fio é muito mais rápido nesse aspeto.



Fui ontem comprar 2 brinquedos desses  Já tinha a antiga do Aldi que perde por ser maior mas ganha por dar para ligar à corrente e ficar com a luz acesa.
Relativamente à estabilização da temperatura, ainda não tive tempo de testar, só liguei e espalhei os sensores pela casa


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *15,0ºC* , a mais fria desde o mês de Maio. Alguma neblina em suspensão aqui na baixa da cidade e no parque da paz.
Condições actuais:

 - 17,4ºC
 - 76% h.r
 - Vento fraco de Norte
- 1019 hPa


----------



## RStorm (4 Out 2018 às 12:01)

Bom dia

A noite foi bem fresca e já quebrei a barreira dos 15ºC, sendo que a mínima atingiu os *14,2ºC*, algo que já não acontecia desde 9 de Junho. 
Agora sigo com mais do mesmo: sol, temperatura amena e sem ponta de vento.

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *15,9ºC*
Máxima: *29,8ºC*

T. Atual: *22,8ºC*
HR: 49% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2018 às 12:43)

Boas,

Mínima: 17,2 graus
Actutal: 24,4 graus

Ontem o cabo Raso chegou aos 30,0 graus de máxima.

Manhã inteira de vento sul e continua, 
A água do mar continua incrível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2018 às 13:23)

O que é que se passa hoje, está um calor infernal por Belas!?

Estação do BCC a registar *32,8ºC, *com mínima de* 20,5ºC.
*
No meu Auriol, mínina de *14,2ºC *



jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem o cabo Raso chegou aos 30,0 graus de máxima.


Also, Cabo Carvoeiro a registar *31,1ºC*, acho que é inédito em Outubro.

E Coruche a registar amplitude térmica de 30ºC, com uma mínima/máxima de *5ºC/35ºC. *


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2018 às 13:27)

minima de *7.6ºC*
sigo com *30ºC*


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2018 às 14:49)

Mais um dia em que ultrapassamos os 30ºC em Leiria, esperemos que seja a ultima vez este ano... 

As temperaturas variam entre os 30/32ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Out 2018 às 15:53)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Depois de uma manhã tórrida,agora mais ameno! A temperatura hoje subiu bem mais depressa que os últimos dias devido à ausência total de vento   Já tive acima dos *30ªc* para não variar, com uma máxima de *33.4ºc* , atingida às *13.25H* , neste momento já bem mais agradável devido à nortada moderada 

Tatual : *27.4 ªc* , *36%* de HR , e rajada máxima de *23km/h* .


----------



## remember (4 Out 2018 às 19:05)

Boas, hoje foi a temperatura que andou no sobe e desce
Máxima atingida às 17:50 (29.7ºC) a mínima fixou-se nos 15.1ºC às 6:34.
Agora sigo com 27.9ºC, 35% de HR e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## RStorm (4 Out 2018 às 19:26)

Tarde quente e com vento fraco de SW que acabou por ficar nulo agora no final da tarde.

Mínima: *14,2ºC *
Máxima: *27,9ºC *

T. Atual: *23,0ºC*
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2018 às 20:29)

Esta tarde já se notou que não estava tanto calor como em dias anteriores, aliás notava-se também muitas poeiras/fumo no céu, que estiveram presentes todo o dia, baixando assim um pouco a visibilidade a longas distancias.
24.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Boas, 

Mínima: 17,2 graus
Maxima: 27,5 graus


Esta manhã em Cascais, a água a rondar certamente os 20 graus, simplesmente perfeito. Entrava se facilmente. 
O vento esteve sempre de sul.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Out 2018 às 21:21)

Boas
Mínima de 7.1°C
Máxima de 32.0°C

Neste momento 14.0°C !!

Vim a Leiria e o carro marca 20.0°C , que diferença em somente 3 Km, como é costume !!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2018 às 21:45)

Seiça com nova amplitude monstruosa. 
Minima: 3,6 graus
Máxima: 33,9 graus
Actual: 11,4 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2018 às 22:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O que é que se passa hoje, está um calor infernal por Belas!?
> 
> Estação do BCC a registar *32,8ºC, *com mínima de* 20,5ºC.
> *
> ...



Sim fizeste bem salientar esses registos, diferentes, mas igualmente notáveis.
O vale do Sorraia é mesmo impressionante, e  trata-se  de um vale bem aberto na zona da estação.
Dos dois cabos, o Raso consegue ser um pouco mais susceptível à lestada que o Carvoeiro, o que torna o valor de 31,1 graus bem mais impressionante...ainda para mais em Outubro...simplesmente de loucos.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Out 2018 às 22:23)

Boa noite. 
A margem sul esteve bem mais fresca que a zona interior de Lisboa. Por cá a máxima de hoje ficou nos 28.4°c pelas 13:16, finalmente abaixo dos 30°c. 
Agora sigo com 19.3°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2018 às 23:17)

máxima: *32.9ºC *(-1.5ºC)
minima: *7.6ºC *(+0.3ºC)
actual: *17.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2018 às 02:49)

11.4ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Out 2018 às 07:37)

Bom dia com 6.7°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 08:37)

Esta manhã segue com 13.6ºC, e eis voltou o inferno do tiroteio por estas bandas, parece que voltaram os tempo da guerra, com caçadores aqui a cercarem os terrenos todos a 50 metros das casas.
É sempre assim todos os anos, nem na própria casa se pode estar descansado.


----------



## Tonton (5 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Por aqui, mais uma noite tropical de... Outubro 

Não baixou dos 20ºC e, agora, já vai lançada nos 32ºC 

Edit: A humidade continua baixíssima, na casa dos 20%


----------



## João Pedro (5 Out 2018 às 12:25)

Tonton disse:


> Por aqui, mais uma noite tropical de... Outubro
> 
> Não baixou dos 20ºC e, agora, já vai lançada nos 32ºC
> 
> Edit: A humidade continua baixíssima, na casa dos 20%


Não te invejo, caro Tonton, não mesmo... é de loucos...  Felizmente, para mim, algum alívio pelo litoral norte; bem mais fresco hoje


----------



## Sanxito (5 Out 2018 às 12:27)

Boas. 
Por cá registei uma mínima de 15.0°c pelas 8:22, como a estação fica sem energia durante a noite é natural que a mínima tenha sido mais baixa, 2 ou 3 décimas. Agora sigo com 25.6°c e 38%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2018 às 14:22)

Não deixa de ser impressionante como a metros daqui, a estação Netatmo de Belas registou *20,7ºC* e o meu Auriol registou *13,4ºC* de mínima. O poder de um vale. 

Mais um dia tórrido, previsto ser o último nos 30s, finalmente.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2018 às 14:25)

minima de *8.6ºC*
sigo com *31.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Out 2018 às 16:05)

Mais uma tarde que segue bem amena, com 32.6ºC.
Quem venham lá esses dias mais frescos, que já sinto saudades.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Out 2018 às 18:10)

Boa tarde. 
Mais um dia muito quente, sigo com 29.9°c e 29%HR, após máxima de 32.6°c pelas 16:00. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Mais um dia tórrido com lestada fraca e baixa humidade.
O vento rodou para N no final da tarde e trouxe alguma frescura, sendo que agora está-se mesmo bem na rua 

Mínima: *13,7ºC*
Máxima: *29,4ºC*

T. Atual: *26,6ºC*
HR : 36%
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Out 2018 às 19:56)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um dia em que ultrapassamos os 30ºC em Leiria, esperemos que seja a ultima vez este ano...
> 
> As temperaturas variam entre os 30/32ºC nas estações da zona.


Por pouco , 
29.7°C de máxima aqui no campo. 
Mínima de 6.7°C
Agora marca 17.2°C
Leiria centro passou dos 30.0°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Boas,

Mais um dia quente!
16,2ºC / 28,5ºC
Amanhã volto a ter forte nortada, já Domingo a máxima vai cair bastante mesmo.
____

Hoje em conversa com familiares de Mafra, calhou queixarem-se que esta madrugada foi fria.
Conhecendo eu bem aquele vale onde vivem, acredito que tenha ocorrido uma inversão térmica bem forte, com mínima de 5/6ºC.
Foi por lá que fiz o meu registo mais baixo de sempre de -6ºC em Fevereiro de 2012, contudo, Janeiro de 2017 deve ser tido mais frio.
O seguimento que fazia por lá na altura deu um jeito tremendo para perceber melhor as inversões, o arrefecimento nocturno é impressionante,mesmo em pleno verão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2018 às 20:24)

máxima: *33.2ºC *(+0.3ºC)
minima: *8.6ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *23.9ºC*

já enjoa e não é pouco...


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Boa noite,

Hoje, foi dia de aproveitar o feriado e fiz uma escapadinha até á sempre belíssima Arrábida. Desci até á Lapa de Sta.Margarida e passei pelo Portinho ao qual, fiquei impressionado com a destruição causada pelo temporal marítimo deste ano numa das praias.

Muito calor por lá como é hábito. Máxima de 31,4°C em Almada, não pensei que subisse tanto.




























Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 00:51)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia passado pela zona de Sintra que tanto gosto  Dia quente, mas agradável com a temperatura a andar perto dos *30ºc* no Guincho , e um pouco menos na serra! Vento nulo na encosta Norte da mesma, e moderado na encosta Sul, floresta desta em stress hídrico total, não encontrei um único riacho com água!  Chegado a casa encontro uma noite amena com uns actuais  *20.9ºc *e *39%* de *HR*, Depois de mais um dia bem acima do *30ºc*! Com máxima de *35ºc* .

*Praia do Guincho*











*Monserrate
*









*
Pôr-do-sol 
*









*
*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 01:08)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje, foi dia de aproveitar o feriado e fiz uma escapadinha até á sempre belíssima Arrábida. Desci até á Lapa de Sta.Margarida e passei pelo Portinho ao qual, fiquei impressionado com a destruição causada pelo temporal marítimo deste ano numa das praias.
> 
> ...



Fantástico Rúben A minha segunda casa  A última vez que fui à Lapa Sta.Margarida, estava bem suja lá dentro! Fiz queixa  junto da Câmara Municipal de Setúbal  É com grande pena minha que vejo o Portinho/Creiro  com uma concessão tão má! Galápos e Galapinhos tiveram uma destruição muito maior nos temporais marítimos do Inverno passado, e por exemplo já arranjaram tudo há meses, enfim! Obrigado pelas fotos


----------



## Sanxito (6 Out 2018 às 11:19)

Bom dia. 
A mínima desta noite foi de 16.3°c.
Agora sigo com 22.1°c e 52%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2018 às 11:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia passado pela zona de Sintra que tanto gosto  Dia quente, mas agradável com a temperatura a andar perto dos *30ºc* no Guincho , e um pouco menos na serra! Vento nulo na encosta Norte da mesma, e moderado na encosta Sul, floresta desta em stress hídrico total, não encontrei um único riacho com água!  Chegado a casa encontro uma noite amena com uns actuais  *20.9ºc *e *39%* de *HR*, Depois de mais um dia bem acima do *30ºc*! Com máxima de *35ºc* .
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, por acaso ontem andei pelo guincho dia de praia incrível.
Sou suspeito, mas é uma praia de uma beleza... os turistas até ficam malucos. 
Falando na rede hidrográfica da zona, normal que não tenhas encontrado qualquer riacho com água, é sempre assim por cá. 
As únicas linhas de água que têm água são a ribeira de Manique, ribeira de Janes e ribeira dos Marmeleiros, mas só em pequenos troços, em zona de mato. 

PS: Andaste por Sintra e Cascais


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia.
Embora a temperatura mínima registrada está madrugada seja similar à dos últimos dias, hoje de 7.4°C, nota-se que o dia vai ser mais fresquinho pois a esta hora vamos com 21.8°C


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2018 às 12:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não deixa de ser impressionante como a metros daqui, a estação Netatmo de Belas registou *20,7ºC* e o meu Auriol registou *13,4ºC* de mínima. O poder de um vale.
> 
> Mais um dia tórrido, previsto ser o último nos 30s, finalmente.



O que vale é que estas previsões não acertam há semanas, estão sempre a prever temperaturas abaixo dos 30 para dias próximos e isso nunca mais acontece...

Já vou nos 32ºC. 

Edit: Continua seco, humidade por volta dos 25-30%


----------



## RStorm (6 Out 2018 às 12:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia passado pela zona de Sintra que tanto gosto  Dia quente, mas agradável com a temperatura a andar perto dos *30ºc* no Guincho , e um pouco menos na serra! Vento nulo na encosta Norte da mesma, e moderado na encosta Sul, floresta desta em stress hídrico total, não encontrei um único riacho com água!  Chegado a casa encontro uma noite amena com uns actuais  *20.9ºc *e *39%* de *HR*, Depois de mais um dia bem acima do *30ºc*! Com máxima de *35ºc* .
> 
> ...


Fantásticas imagens  Já faz algum tempo que não vou para essas bandas, é uma zona espetacular, a ver se em breve faço uma visita  

----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- ----- -----

Bom dia

O dia segue fresco e com vento fraco de N.

Mínima: *14,1ºC *
T. Atual: *23,3ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (6 Out 2018 às 12:21)

criz0r disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje, foi dia de aproveitar o feriado e fiz uma escapadinha até á sempre belíssima Arrábida. Desci até á Lapa de Sta.Margarida e passei pelo Portinho ao qual, fiquei impressionado com a destruição causada pelo temporal marítimo deste ano numa das praias.
> 
> ...


Belas fotos @criz0r  
Adoro as paisagens que a Arrábida que nos demonstra. A Lapa de Santa Margarida é um sitio onde ainda não fui, mas adorava ir porém tenho receio de ser uma zona de difícil acesso...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2018 às 13:41)

Este inicio de tarde segue com temperaturas amenas, e com vento fraco a moderado.
28.3ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Out 2018 às 14:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, por acaso ontem andei pelo guincho dia de praia incrível.
> Sou suspeito, mas é uma praia de uma beleza... os turistas até ficam malucos.



Estava brutal, sai de lá por volta das 19.30H É sem dúvida uma praia diferente , e tem uma coisa que infelizmente não consigo observar nas "minhas" na Arrábida , um poente assim 



jonas_87 disse:


> Falando na rede hidrográfica da zona, normal que não tenhas encontrado qualquer riacho com água, é sempre assim por cá.
> As únicas linhas de água que têm água são a ribeira de Manique, ribeira de Janes e ribeira dos Marmeleiros, mas só em pequenos troços, em zona de mato


Nada melhor que um " filho" da terra , para uma explicação acerca do mesmo  Obrigado João 



RStorm disse:


> Fantásticas imagens  Já faz algum tempo que não vou para essas bandas, é uma zona espetacular, a ver se em breve faço uma visita



Obrigado Rodolfo, vai sim! Está cada vez mais bonito 



Hoje por cá  bem mais fresco, a mínima foi a mais baixa dos últimos tempos , *15.9ºc*! Mas a grande diferença esta na máxima,neste momento sigo com *28.6ºc* e não deve subir acima dos *30ºc*! Amanhã desce mais *3* ou *4ºc*  Depois vamos ver o que a Leslie nos trás , ou não?!! O meteograma para Setúbal está assim


----------



## Sanxito (6 Out 2018 às 16:35)

Boa tarde.
Mais um dia acima dos 30, 30.3°c pelas 16:20. Por agora 29.6°c e 33%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2018 às 18:02)

Desculpem o pequeno parágrafo mas tenho de refletir sobre isto:

A dinâmica de um prédio Norte-Sul é sempre interessante. Quase como um permutador de calor.

Testei o aparelho do Auriol, está sempre na fachada a norte para não apanhar luz solar direta ou reflexões exageradas, leu uma máxima de *25,1ºC* hoje, com a nortada praticamente constante e sem apanhar um raio de sol (só faz sol na fachada Norte em Junho/Julho). Por outro lado, a fachada sul é uma autêntica estufa, sentem-se facilmente mais de 30ºC na rua desse lado, e o Auriol comprovou (à sombra também), leu uma máxima de *31,2ºC* e o termómetro de mercúrio registou 32ºC.

Isto não é nada que os mais habituados já não saibam, é óbvio que termómetros de aparelhos de supermercado/estações baratas colados às nossas janelas ou muito perto de paredes não são os padrões de estação meteorológica, daí haver tantas inflações nas estações WU ou Netatmo. Até as próprias estações do IPMA mais urbanas deixam de ser credíveis até certo ponto a medir a temperatura do ar sem influências das "ilhas de calor" e reflexões constantes (Ex: A estação da Amadora). Obviamente que uma estação meteorológica em condições tem que estar exposta ao sol, coisa que não pode acontecer com estes aparelhos, pelo que concluo que a temperatura que leio no meu novo brinquedo nunca será a real, não acho de todo que hoje só se sentiram 25ºC porque as leituras do carro liam 28ºC/29ºC e a fachada a sul consegue facilmente passar dos 30ºC porque não leva com vento nenhum.
__________
*WU BCC *(Também provavelmente com o RS mau)
Máxima: *32ºC*
Mínima: *19ºC*

*Auriol (Meu)*
Máxima: *25,1ºC/31,2ºC ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*
Mínima: *13,8ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Este final de tarde/inicio de noite, segue fresca, e com vento moderado, que já me obrigou a fechar algumas janelas, devido ás correntes de ar.

20.3ºC

Encontrei esta foto retirada do facebook, de uma pessoa aqui do concelho de Torres Novas.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2018 às 19:51)

máxima: *30.3ºC *(-2.9ºC)
minima: *9.9ºC *(+1.3ºC)
actual: *21.7ºC*


----------



## Geopower (6 Out 2018 às 19:52)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Dia de céu limpo. Nortada moderada  a forte durante todo  o dia.
Cores do crepúsculo:


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Boas
Tal como previsto, dia mais fresco com algum vento da parte da tarde 
Temperatura máxima de 25.3°C
Agora 16.3°C


----------



## João Pedro (6 Out 2018 às 20:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Dia passado pela zona de Sintra que tanto gosto  Dia quente, mas agradável com a temperatura a andar perto dos *30ºc* no Guincho , e um pouco menos na serra! Vento nulo na encosta Norte da mesma, e moderado na encosta Sul, floresta desta em stress hídrico total, não encontrei um único riacho com água!  Chegado a casa encontro uma noite amena com uns actuais  *20.9ºc *e *39%* de *HR*, Depois de mais um dia bem acima do *30ºc*! Com máxima de *35ºc* .
> 
> ...


Belíssimas!  Há nos que não vou a Monserrate, tenho de tratar disso!  O pôr do sol por cá também foi bem bonito, espero ainda colocar umas fotos durante o fim-de-semana


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fantástico Rúben A minha segunda casa  A última vez que fui à Lapa Sta.Margarida, estava bem suja lá dentro! Fiz queixa  junto da Câmara Municipal de Setúbal  É com grande pena minha que vejo o Portinho/Creiro  com uma concessão tão má! Galápos e Galapinhos tiveram uma destruição muito maior nos temporais marítimos do Inverno passado, e por exemplo já arranjaram tudo há meses, enfim! Obrigado pelas fotos


Obrigado Ricardo , por acaso desta vez estava limpinha e o mar estranhamente calmo lá em baixo. Mas não duvido que por vezes se encontre bastante lixo por lá. É a malta que só quer é selfies e a natureza que se lixe..

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2018 às 20:53)

RStorm disse:


> Belas fotos @criz0r
> Adoro as paisagens que a Arrábida que nos demonstra. A Lapa de Santa Margarida é um sitio onde ainda não fui, mas adorava ir porém tenho receio de ser uma zona de difícil acesso...


Obrigado . O caminho até lá deixa realmente a desejar. A vegetação já tomou conta das escadas e as mesmas estão partidas na sua maioria. Mas até se faz relativamente bem e vale a pena porque é um local fantástico.

@jonas_87 

Hoje estive aí pelo reino do vento, fui dar um passeio com a família por Mafra, Ericeira e Cabo da Roca. Com imensa pena minha, não tive tempo de subir á Peninha mas fiquei maluco com a Nortada, principalmente a descer para Alcabideche. Mas que valente tareia de vento que vocês levam por ai. Ali na A5 torna-se complicado segurar o carro. Fenómeno brutal.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2018 às 00:19)

Incêndio em Alcabideche à tarde e agora na Peninha, Sintra, com a nortada que está!? Fogo posto, só pode.

*15,7ºC* aqui e *72%* de HR


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 01:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!  Há nos que não vou a Monserrate, tenho de tratar disso!  O pôr do sol por cá também foi bem bonito, espero ainda colocar umas fotos durante o fim-de-semana


Obrigado João, fotos tiradas  no timing certo! Infelizmente amanhã a paisagem já será bem diferente! Claro que não falo de Monserrate

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (7 Out 2018 às 02:36)

Dias um pouco monótonos estes últimos. Parece que vamos ter a chuva a voltar a partir de quinta-feira e que bem vinda seja ela!
Coruche:

*4/10/18*
máx: *32.5ºC* /mín: *10.2ºC*
*
5/10/18*
máx: *32.7ºC* /mín: *11.1ºC*

*6/10/18*
máx: *30.0ºC* /min: *11.4ºC
*
Nada acumulado (mm)

sigo com *13.5ºC* e prevejo uma mínima a rondar os 10ºC ou menos, hoje.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Out 2018 às 07:45)

Bom dia com...5.7°C ️️


----------



## RStorm (7 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia

Que bela frescura  A temperatura ainda não passou dos 20ºC, assim está bem, já se pode dizer que estamos no Outono 
O vento sopra moderado de N.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,2ºC *
T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: N / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 13:40)

O dia hoje para mim começou logo ás 6 da manhã, pois estive presente numa sessão de anilhagem no Paúl do Boquilobo, inserido no EuroBirdwatch, com inicio ás 7, cheguei lá, e estava um frio, daqueles como ainda não tinha sentido desde a Primavera passada, havia lá pessoas, que tinham vestidos dois casacos polares e mesmo assim estavam com frio.
Diria que a mínima rondou os os 5 a 6ºC, tivemos quase sempre ao sol até ás 11:30, foi quando começou a aquecer.

23ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2018 às 15:25)

Boa tarde, continuo a ver o reabastecimento constante dos aviões na baía de Cascais, agora mesmo. A nortada intensifica-se aqui em Carcavelos. Céu limpo apenas com cirrus muito distantes a oeste. Mar calmo e azul profundo. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2018 às 15:59)

23,2°C em Carcavelos 
33%
10 a 20 Km/h nortada.

Continua o vai-vem de aviões a reabastecer e a despejar na área do incêndio. Não se avista fumo. Visibilidade boa.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Máxima apenas de *22ºC*, que valente queda de ontem. 
Mínima de *13,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 16:27)

Boas,

18,7 graus e Nortada moderada a forte.
E pronto, vejo da janela a encosta da Peninha da cor de carvão, números, 600 hectares depois.

Obrigado pela força, nem consegui dormir, pois tenho pessoal amigo no arneiro e Malveira da Serra e foi estar em contacto permanente ao longo da madrugada. É claro, a serra de Sintra é literalmente o" meu ginásio".
É triste, mas a situação de ontem serviu tambem para muitos conhecerem ou terem noção dos vendavais desta região, e como sempre disse há ali uma area explosiva de vento, Peninha - Malveira - Biscaia - Mogo-Figueira do Guincho.


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2018 às 20:10)

máxima: *25.8ºC *(-4.5ºC)
minima: *10.1ºC *(+0.2ºC)
actual: *18.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2018 às 20:17)

Este inicio de noite segue já bem fresca, com vento fraco, e já começa a dar jeito andar com um casaco sempre atrás, pois já sabe bem, e ao inicio da manhã, a situação é identica. As janelas de casa também já não se conseguem ter abertas durante muito tempo, mas é bom sinal, que o Outono começa a dar sinais de vida.
18ºC.

Seiça já vai com 12ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Boas
Dia bem mais normal para a época.
Viva aos dias frescos!!!!
Mínima 5.7°C e máxima de 22.7°C
Agora já a arrepiar com 9.5°C


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2018 às 22:27)

15,6 graus

Ainda sobre o vento na Malveira, hoje perguntei a pessoal próximo que vive por lá, se esteve assim tanto vento. Responderam me " Esteve vento forte, dia normal de nortada na Malveira, mas no verão tivemos n dias muito piores" Pois bem, elucidativo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Mínima mais baixa dos últimos meses a caminho Tatual: 15.1°c , e a descer! 

Dia ameno , com máxima de 24.9°c, e nortada fraca!  Tão bom 
A HR essa está bem mais alta! 76% neste momento! 

Amanhã por aqui já deve subir 3 ou 4°c.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 22:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> 15,6 graus
> 
> Ainda sobre o vento na Malveira, hoje perguntei a pessoal próximo que vive por lá, se esteve assim tanto vento. Responderam me " Esteve vento forte, dia normal de nortada na Malveira, mas no verão tivemos n dias muito piores" Pois bem, elucidativo.


Ainda hoje ouvi um morador da Malveira a falar disso na SIC, e ele disse ao jornalista que o vento daquela intensidade faz parte do dia a dia de quem conhece a zona, a diferença foi que ontem havia fogo, e que desde 2000 temia que isto voltasse a acontecer! Tu próprio já  tinhas comentado esse receio por aqui!


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda hoje ouvi um morador da Malveira a falar disso na SIC, e ele disse ao jornalista que o vento daquela intensidade faz parte do dia a dia de quem conhece a zona, a diferença foi que ontem havia fogo, e que desde 2000 temia que isto voltasse a acontecer! Tu próprio já  tinhas comentado esse receio por aqui!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


18 anos sem arder é muito tempo... Em Portugal é andar sempre de coração mas mãos depois de 3 ou 4 anos...


----------



## remember (7 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Boas pessoal,

Andei Sexta e Sábado perto de Viseu!

Pelo que vi dos meus registos, sexta e sábado continuaram com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, ao contrário das previsões;

05/10/2018
Máxima: 31.7ºC
Mínima: 15ºC

06/10/2018
Máxima: 30.3ºC
Mínima: 15.6ºC

Hoje máxima de 25.1ºC, a mínima foi de 14.6ºC, neste momento a descer bem com 16.7ºC, 55% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2018 às 00:48)

*9.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2018 às 02:44)

*6.9ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Out 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia

3.4°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia pessoal,

Está fresquinho , 11.5°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

Mínima de 13.8°C, humidade a baixar de novo 

Após as 3:22 o vento de NNE começou a intensificar, a humidade caiu e a temperatura começou a subir.

18.1°C actuais, com 41% de HR e vento fraco de norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2018 às 08:59)

Incrível, 5ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer ..sente-se o frio nos ossos.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 09:57)

Continua a descer a humidade  pensei que já tinha terminado este ar seco... Nortada a acelerar.

Já começou o tira e mete de precipitação 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2018 às 10:39)

Boas

Mínima: 12,6 graus
Actual: 19,1 graus

Mínimas bem baixas em praticamente todo o país. 

A estação do Cabo Raso registou mínima horária de 8,8 graus enquanto no Guincho registou  13 graus.
É provavelmente o único cabo com inversão.


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

Mínima bem fria por aqui. 12,2°C e a mais baixa desde Abril. Se não tivesse aparecido alguma Nortada fraca durante a madrugada, teria ocorrido uma inversão bem mais forte como já é habitual nesta zona. 



Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2018 às 12:27)

minima de *4.2ºC *
actual de 24.1ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2018 às 13:08)

Mais uma manhã que acordou bem fresca, o vento fraco a moderado, continua a soprar, o que dá uma ajuda a tornar o dia ainda mais fresco.
26.2ºC


Um local muito apreciado, pelos amantes de fotografia, aqui a 500 metros da minha localização, daqui consegue-se capturar todos os dias um belo por do sol, ainda ontem vi uma foto de outro autor, em que até dava para ver o sol, por entre a torre sineira da igreja.
Este terreno, em tempos foi um olival tradicional e figueiral, hoje é um "deserto."


----------



## RStorm (8 Out 2018 às 13:28)

Bom dia

Mínima bem baixa *11,8ºC*, não esperava que descesse tanto... 
A tarde segue amena e com vento fresco de N  

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 33% 
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2018 às 13:47)

João Pedro disse:


> 18 anos sem arder é muito tempo... Em Portugal é andar sempre de coração mas mãos depois de 3 ou 4 anos...


A quem o dizes João , por aqui desde 2005! Ando sempre a pensar quando será a próxima! A semana passada ia sendo 

O dia segue ameno 26.2°c, vento fraco de N , e apenas 25% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 15:13)

Por aqui, o sol está terrível e mais a a lestada, para a temperatura já ter chegado aos 32,5ºC...
Ainda não foi desta (com o dia menos quente de ontem) que os trintas sumiram de vez!!! 

Edit: Humidade baixíssima outra vez, cerca dos 20%!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2018 às 16:07)

Tonton disse:


> Por aqui, o sol está terrível e mais a a lestada, para a temperatura já ter chegado aos 32,5ºC...
> Ainda não foi desta (com o dia menos quente de ontem) que os trintas sumiram de vez!!!
> 
> Edit: Humidade baixíssima outra vez, cerca dos 20%!


Isso é muito estranho, nenhuma estação de Lisboa passa dos 30ºC hoje, deve ser um erro.

Por aqui foi* 10,9ºC* de manhã e uns agradáveis* 24,1ºC* agora que fazem a máxima. Finalmente temperaturas de Outubro.

É sempre interessante ver o mapa do IPMA e a quantidade de estações em zonas de inversão, só a P. da Rainha é um constante troca com a direção do vento, às 5h da manhã estava nos 5ºC e duas horas depois já nos 15ºC


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 16:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é muito estranho, nenhuma estação de Lisboa passa dos 30ºC hoje, deve ser um erro.



Agora está nos 29ºC.
Aqui neste alto, quando o tempo está quente, com corrente de leste, a parte virada a sul é uma fornalha!
Hoje, sente-se o sol mesmo a "morder", como no pino do Verão.
No lado virado a noroeste, vai tendo menos uns 3-4ºC, dado que o sol já anda muito baixo, a zona de sombra é cada vez maior e a lestada não passa directamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2018 às 16:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é muito estranho, nenhuma estação de Lisboa passa dos 30ºC hoje, deve ser um erro.



Qual é a estação?


----------



## Rachie (8 Out 2018 às 16:34)

Achava eu que hoje a temperatura já estva baixa, mas depois de ler algumas aqui, nomeadamente os 3º do @WHORTAS , não estava mau os 14º da Venda do Pinheiro 

Parece que o Outono está mesmo a chegar; tem havido algum vento e a humidade esta semana tem andado baixa. Na semana passada tive alguns dias com nevoeiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2018 às 17:00)

Tonton disse:


> Agora está nos 29ºC.
> Aqui neste alto, quando o tempo está quente, com corrente de leste, a parte virada a sul é uma fornalha!
> Hoje, sente-se o sol mesmo a "morder", como no pino do Verão.
> No lado virado a noroeste, vai tendo menos uns 3-4ºC, dado que o sol já anda muito baixo, a zona de sombra é cada vez maior e a lestada não passa directamente.





jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é a estação?


A do @Tonton , não sei como é que é a montagem dele mas não deve estar correta.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 18:42)

Tonton disse:


> Por aqui, o sol está terrível e mais a a lestada, para a temperatura já ter chegado aos 32,5ºC...
> Ainda não foi desta (com o dia menos quente de ontem) que os trintas sumiram de vez!!!
> 
> Edit: Humidade baixíssima outra vez, cerca dos 20%!





guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso é muito estranho, nenhuma estação de Lisboa passa dos 30ºC hoje, deve ser um erro.
> 
> Por aqui foi* 10,9ºC* de manhã e uns agradáveis* 24,1ºC* agora que fazem a máxima. Finalmente temperaturas de Outubro.
> 
> É sempre interessante ver o mapa do IPMA e a quantidade de estações em zonas de inversão, só a P. da Rainha é um constante troca com a direção do vento, às 5h da manhã estava nos 5ºC e duas horas depois já nos 15ºC



Dificilmente esses valores estarão correctos, tenho seguido os registos do @Tonton e jamais ou muito dificilmente Massamá é mais quente que a Póvoa (exemplo de comparação).
Já nas mínimas tenho notado o mesmo... Estive por uns tempos por Monte Abraão logo ali ao lado e via a diferença dos dados entre aquela zona e aqui na Póvoa.
Máxima de 27.2ºC (17:29) e mínima de 13.8ºC às 3:27


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 18:57)

remember disse:


> Dificilmente esses valores estarão correctos, tenho seguido os registos do @Tonton e jamais ou muito dificilmente Massamá é mais quente que a Póvoa (exemplo de comparação).
> Já nas mínimas tenho notado o mesmo... Estive por uns tempos por Monte Abraão logo ali ao lado e via a diferença dos dados entre aquela zona e aqui na Póvoa.
> Máxima de 27.2ºC (17:29) e mínima de 13.8ºC às 3:27



Este ponto mais alto de Massamá é assim mesmo: quando está a habitual nortada, é muito fresco, mas quando vira para corrente quente do quadrante leste, é terrível, muito mais quente, até durante a noite (efeitos da inversão no vale).
Se estiveste em Monte Abraão numa altura "normal", deves ter notado muito mais fresco.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2018 às 19:05)

Tonton disse:


> Este ponto mais alto de Massamá é assim mesmo: quando está a habitual nortada, é muito fresco, mas quando vira para corrente quente do quadrante leste, é terrível, muito mais quente, até durante a noite (efeitos da inversão no vale).
> Se estiveste em Monte Abraão numa altura "normal", deves ter notado muito mais fresco.



Dou o beneficio da dúvida, apesar de achar que é muito mais fresco!
Sim mínimas mais baixas no inverno e máximas no verão idem em comparação com a Póvoa!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2018 às 19:15)

Sim não há calor instalado do para isso então sendo um sítio exposto, menos sentido faz. É preferível rever a instalação, a malta já anda aqui há uns anos. Fala nos como tens a tua instalação, ou partilha fotos. 
A estação da Santa Eufémia já nem olho para ela.


----------



## marcoacmaia (8 Out 2018 às 20:05)

Boas!  ouvi dizer que vai chover! 

eu só comento qd há chuva! e ela aí está  ou pelo menos parece!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Out 2018 às 20:05)

E assim de despediu o dia de hoje, já com o sol a "fugir" no horizonte.
Já tinha saudades destes dias em que se consegue trabalhar toda a tarde na agricultura, já não é preciso fugir do calor, como tem sido habitual durante este verão.
Parece que temos chuva já para breve, resta-me esperar então por ela, que tanta falta já vai fazendo, e até mesmo para dar seguimento ás proximas tarefas.
20ºC


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 20:19)

E pronto, virou o vento ao quadrante mais habitual de norte e já vai a temperatura por aí abaixo, nos 18ºC e a humidade a subir, nos 45% 

Felizmente, as últimas noites têm sido assim, com a rodagem do vento, registei 13ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## criz0r (8 Out 2018 às 21:02)

Boas,

Máxima de *27,3ºC*, ainda assim foi bem acima do que esperava. Segue agora nos *21,1ºC* com vento fraco variável.


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Boas
Dia mau , pois a temperatura subiu até aos 27.5°C. 
Mínima mais fresca da temporada com 3.2°C.
Agora marca 12.7°C


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Boas,

Extremos: *12,6ºC* / *23,1ºC*
T.actual: *18,9ºC
*
Hoje no Pisão a temperatura deve ter caído muito, provavelmente a mínima a rondar os* 4ºC/5ºC*
___

Seiça,Ourém teve *1,6ºC *de minima, e certamente geada.
Este ano vou fazer uma estimativa na contagem de numero de dias de geada por lá.
As condições serão madrugadas de vento nulo/Humidade elevada/mínimas < = 2,5ºC, seguindo estes critérios Seiça segue com 2 dias de geada.
________

Amanhã vou passar de bike na zona do incêndio, vai ser doloroso ver aquilo pessoalmente.


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Com o abrandamento e a rotação do vento para nordeste, subiu a temperatura para 20ºC...


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2018 às 00:00)

minima: *4.2ºC *(-5.9ºC)
máxima: *28.3ºC *(+2.5ºC)
actual: *14.7ºC*


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2018 às 00:02)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Dia mau , pois a temperatura subiu até aos 27.5°C.
> Mínima mais fresca da temporada com 3.2°C.
> Agora marca 12.7°C



Boa inversão térmica! 

A manhã começou fresca mas acabou por aquecer um pouco em Leiria. Por agora arrefece para mais uma noite com temperaturas condizentes com a estação em  que nos encontramos. 

Parece que vem lá chuva... Será?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2018 às 00:06)

Por aqui a mínima foi, de longe, a mais baixa dos últimos meses: *10,8ºC*.

Durante o dia ainda aqueceu, mas ao final da tarde voltou a nortada moderada para tornar o ambiente desagradável.

Sigo com 16,0ºC.


----------



## remember (9 Out 2018 às 00:15)

Boas, noite bem agradável com 20.9ºC, 38% de HR e vento fraco de ENE.
A pressão continua em queda, 1010 hPa.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Out 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia
Mínima de 7.1°C.
Grande diferença hoje relativamente a Leiria, 15°C.
O normal é entre 3 a 5° de diferença


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2018 às 11:06)

Boas, 

21,3 graus. 

Finalmente alguma chuva...


----------



## remember (9 Out 2018 às 12:26)

Bom dia,
O corte na precipitação continua 

24.2°C, 37% de HR e vento fraco de ENE (4 km/h)

A mínima foi de 18°C às 07:50.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (9 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue ameno e soalheiro. O vento soprou  fraco de NE durante a manhã, mas agora rodou para W e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade, já a antever a mudança das próximas horas  A humidade continua com níveis muito baixos. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *11,8ºC *
Máxima: *25,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *12,0ºC *
T. Atual: *23,4ºC*
HR: 33 % 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2018 às 13:51)

Este inicio de tarde segue com uma temperatura agradável, de 28.1ºC.
Esta últimas madrugadas, tem sido muito benéficas, pois como as temperaturas mínimas já tem sido abaixo de 10ºC, o orvalho que fica em cima das plantas é imenso, e permanece até ao fim da manhã, enquanto não chove, sempre é melhor do que nada.


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2018 às 13:55)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã fresca e ensolarada em Leiria, por agora vai aquecendo com 27ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2018 às 15:22)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia ameno por aqui com uns actuais *26,0ºC*. As máximas começam a cair para valores mais enquadrados com a época actual.
Espero ansiosamente pelas primeiras chuvas da temporada.


----------



## remember (9 Out 2018 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, 

Sol abrasador de novo, 27°C, 30% de HR e a pressão continua a descer 1005 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (9 Out 2018 às 15:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este inicio de tarde segue com uma temperatura agradável, de 28.1ºC.
> Esta últimas madrugadas, tem sido muito benéficas, pois como as temperaturas mínimas já tem sido abaixo de 10ºC, o orvalho que fica em cima das plantas é imenso, e permanece até ao fim da manhã, enquanto não chove, sempre é melhor do que nada.



Em locais à sombra e com pouco vento, aguenta-se bastante tempo.
Falo do que tenho observado junto a Óbidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2018 às 16:48)

Mínima: *14,3ºC*
Máxima: *24,4ºC*

Ligeiramente mais quente hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2018 às 16:50)

belem disse:


> Em locais à sombra e com pouco vento, aguenta-se bastante tempo.
> Falo do que tenho observado junto a Óbidos.



Sim é verdade em locais mais sombrios, até o solo fica bastante húmido, ao ponto de ser dificil passar a lamina de cortar as ervas, por entre as couves.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mínima mais fresquinha dos últimos meses por aqui, *12ºc *! Esta manhã quando sai de casa já tive que vestir um casaco! Agora a tarde segue um pouco mais quente que ontem , com uns actuais *27.2ºc* ,depois de uma máxima de *29.9ºc* por volta das *14H*! A* %* da *HR* é que contínua muito baixa! *30%* neste momento, secura total!  Abençoada chuva que deverá já não "fugir" , e mesmo não sendo muita , vai ser muito útil para reduzir o stress hídrico na floresta e afins


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Out 2018 às 18:33)

Neste instante comecei a sentir um ar fresco, frio, a circular à minha volta, no exterior, isto na zona da Caparica. É já a antecipar a noite que vem?


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2018 às 19:46)

minima: *7.7ºC *(+3.5ºC)
maxima: *29.2ºC *(+0.9ºC)
actual: *22.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2018 às 20:36)

A noite segue já fresca, mas desta vez sem a presença de vento, com 19ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2018 às 23:10)

Boas,

Extremos: 17,6 graus/25,2 graus
Actual: 18,7 graus

Pois é hoje de manhã vi in Loco o desastre aqui do concelho, fica uma foto. Presencialmente ainda intristece mais e fica-se com outra noção da dimensão, mas pronto.
Estava vento moderado de leste.
18 graus.
Cruzei me com muitos bombeiros e militares, este vento terrívelmente seco não nos larga.


----------



## Tonton (9 Out 2018 às 23:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Extremos: 17,6 graus/25,2 graus
> Actual: 18,7 graus
> ...



É mesmo de partir o coração! 

O vento de quadrante leste e a humidade baixa nunca mais nos largam - a ver se é mesmo nos próximos dias!


----------



## remember (10 Out 2018 às 00:32)

Boas pessoal,

Máxima de 27.4ºC e mínima de 18ºC.
Agora sigo com 18.2ºC, 52% de HR e vento fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2018 às 05:27)

Boas
Ontem por aqui a temperatura minima foi de 7.1°C e a máxima acabou por chegar aos 27.7°C.

Agora sigo com 6.9°C


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 08:37)

Manhã verdadeiramente Outonal como há muito não se via aqui por Alenquer: 9ºC, céu muito nublado e com ligeira neblina pelos campos...a sensação térmica é até inferior 

@jonas_87 foto realmente desoladora, mas o que me preocupa mesmo é o que se irá plantar aí a seguir ou o que vão fazer com esses terrenos 
Alem de que quase toda a serra de Sintra, está cheia de acácias e outras invasoras que potenciam muito os incêndios e que em geral convivem bem com o fogo e até ocupam rapidamente as áreas recentemente ardida. Não queremos uma serra de Sintra cheia de infestantes mas sim com plantio autóctone.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2018 às 10:28)

jamestorm disse:


> Manhã verdadeiramente Outonal como há muito não se via aqui por Alenquer: 9ºC, céu muito nublado e com ligeira neblina pelos campos...a sensação térmica é até inferior
> 
> @jonas_87 foto realmente desoladora, mas o que me preocupa mesmo é o que se irá plantar aí a seguir ou o que vão fazer com esses terrenos
> Alem de que quase toda a serra de Sintra, está cheia de acácias e outras invasoras que potenciam muito os incêndios e que em geral convivem bem com o fogo e até ocupam rapidamente as áreas recentemente ardida. Não queremos uma serra de Sintra cheia de infestantes mas sim com plantio autóctone.



https://observador.pt/2018/10/07/re...-pensa-ja-na-reflorestacao-em-sintra-cascais/

Ao que parece, a maior parte do que ardeu, nem era propriamente florestado, mas sobretudo dominado por mato rasteiro...
Tal é também perceptível, em fotos tiradas na região (antes do incêndio).

Felizmente a zona mais sensível e de nevoeiros, que o Jonas87 tantas vezes exemplarmente nos retrata, foi poupada.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (10 Out 2018 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Bastantes células em desenvolvimento na zona da Caparica!


----------



## Sanxito (10 Out 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia. 
Os registos dos últimos 2 dias foram os seguintes. 

Dia 8
Tmin. 12.8°c
Tmax. 27.6°c

Dia 9
Tmin. 14.8°c
Tmax. 27.1°c

A mínima desta noite ficou nos 16.4°c..
Agora sigo com 20.7°c e 73%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 12:25)

Até que enfim, que hoje temos uma manhã diferente, pois o dia comçou com céu encoberto, e ainda assim permanece.
21.9ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 12:40)

Bom dia pessoal,

Panorama bem diferente hoje pela manhã, orvalhou bem   HR chegou aos *91%* durante a noite,  de manhã a Serra da Arrábida tinha um capacete brutal! Muita precipitação oculta por lá, provavelmente, que tanto precisa! Neste momento uns agradáveis *21.8ºc,* e o vento contínua a soprar de Sul.
Amanhã espero alguma precipitação por cá, mas não muita! Consequência da superfície frontal fria de moderada, a fraca actividade que nos vais atingir amanhã, e que no Norte e Centro poderá deixar bons acumulados


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 13:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Extremos: 17,6 graus/25,2 graus
> Actual: 18,7 graus
> ...



É mesmo desolador ver, o que era antes uma serra sempre verde, agora nesse estado, agora nem a tua bicicleta subresai no meio dessa paisagem negra, cenário bem diferente de quando costumas publicar fotos com essas vistas verdejantes.


----------



## belem (10 Out 2018 às 13:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo desolador ver, o que era antes uma serra sempre verde, agora nesse estado, agora nem a tua bicicleta subresai no meio dessa paisagem negra, cenário bem diferente de quando costumas publicar fotos com essas vistas verdejantes.



Concordo que é desolador, mas eu acho que essa zona até é bem seca (estando coberta com muita vegetação esclerófila de reduzida dimensão).

As fotos da «Sintra verde» que o Jonas_87  costuma de publicar são de outra zona.


----------



## meko60 (10 Out 2018 às 14:04)

Será que o evento vai deixar alguns mm que se vejam ,aqui na zona? Palpita-me que vai ser um fail.
De momento sigo com 21ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco do quadrante SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 14:05)

belem disse:


> Concordo que é desolador, mas eu acho que essa zona até é bem seca (estando coberta com muita vegetação esclerófila de reduzida dimensão).
> 
> As fotos da «Sintra verde» que o Jonas_87  costuma de publicar são de outra zona.



Sim, essas fotos que o jonas_87, costumas publicar é de vales bem encaixados, com muita humidade, mas nesta foto, mesmo sendo em plena serra, sempre tem algum mato rasteiro verde, que dá outra tonalidade, agora é a cor preta que predomina.


----------



## RStorm (10 Out 2018 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde

Dia verdadeiramente outonal: céu nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura fresca. O vento vai soprando fraco de Sul com algumas rajadas moderadas.
 Vamos lá ver o que reserva a próxima madrugada 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *12,0ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,7ºC *
T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: S / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## belem (10 Out 2018 às 14:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, essas fotos que o jonas_87, costumas publicar é de vales bem encaixados, com muita humidade, mas nesta foto, mesmo sendo em plena serra, sempre tem algum mato rasteiro verde, que dá outra tonalidade, agora é a cor preta que predomina.



Por isso mesmo, concordo que é um cenário desolador, mas acredita, a vegetação ali depressa vai recuperar as côres normais...   Sempre tem sido assim, quando há por ali fogos (sim, não é a primeira vez e é mais comum do que muita gente pensa).

Tivemos sorte, porque como alguns dizem, o vento só por acaso não rodou para Oeste (e não estava muito calor) porque então aí, as consequências poderiam ter sido bem piores (e poderiam ficar em risco até os bosques antigos das zonas mais húmidas).

Parece-me que a ideia de usar espécies arbóreas autótones para recuperar a zona, é boa e pode ser que ajude a acabar com o ciclo dos fogos na região, ou pelo menos que tire a força e o poder de propagação aos mesmos...
Mas as espécies pioneiras precisam de ser bem pensadas (o uso do sobreiro, por exemplo, será incontornável, penso seu) e terão que pôr ramos, e/ou folhagem (nem que seja mesmo de tojos ou silvas) a proteger as árvores jovens que forem plantadas, contra o vento e o sol.

Perdoem-me o offtopic...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Boa tarde, com vento de Sul 10 a 15 Km/h e nuvens da mudança temporária. 
21,6°C notavelmente mais fresco apesar do sol forte.
55%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Out 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde, 

O dia acordou cinzento, com muita humidade e nevoeiro.

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 16:11)

meko60 disse:


> Será que o evento vai deixar alguns mm que se vejam ,aqui na zona? Palpita-me que vai ser um fail.
> De momento sigo com 21ºC, 73% de HR e vento fraco do quadrante SW.



Não contes com muita precipitação por cá, pelo menos os modelos estão a prever isso mesmo! Mas tudo o que vier será bem vindo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 16:31)

belem disse:


> Por isso mesmo, concordo que é um cenário desolador, mas acredita, a vegetação ali depressa vai recuperar as côres normais...   Sempre tem sido assim, quando há por ali fogos (sim, não é a primeira vez e é mais comum do que muita gente pensa).
> 
> Tivemos sorte, porque como alguns dizem, o vento só por acaso não rodou para Oeste (e não estava muito calor) porque então aí, as consequências poderiam ter sido bem piores (e poderiam ficar em risco até os bosques antigos das zonas mais húmidas).
> 
> ...



Pois, e ainda bem que assim foi, que não ardeu esses locais mais importantes, a reflorestação com as nossas plantas autóctones é sempre um acto de louvar, e claro que se assim for deve-se ver quais as melhores espécies a implantar, e até mesmo as que já estão adaptadas aos ventos fortes aí da zona. Existe espécies que assim que começar a chover irão de novo rebentar pela toiça, essas serão logo as primeiras a mudar a paisagem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 17:30)

A tarde segue com vento moderado na ordem dos 50 km/h, só  se ve folhas das árvores a voar por todo o lado.
O céu continua com muitas nuvens, e hoje parece-me que ainda vai anoitecer mais cedo.
23.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2018 às 18:24)

céu muito nublado com aquele ventinho de chuva, tão bom, ela que venha  mesmo que seja pouca infelizmente
21.7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Máxima: *23,5ºC*
Mínima: *11,1ºC*

Dia outonal, já não via o céu quase todo nublado há meses!

Amanhã de manhã são esperados menos de 5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2018 às 18:55)

ficou nuvens altas e sol  mas já ai vem as nuvens baixas


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Muitas nuvens já a cobrir o céu, e já vejo uma belo "manto", sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire.
Este inicio de noite segue já bem fresco, e com vento moderado, aliás já arrepia andar na rua de calções e t-shirt.
19.9ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 20:05)

Alenquer esta ceu coberto e algum vento, mas ainda sem sinais de chuva. 17ºC neste momento.
Ainda nao aparecem células no radar do ipma. A aguardar pra ver se chove algo por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Out 2018 às 20:31)

Boas
Mínima de 6.9°C
Máxima de 24.1°C
Agora 19.4°C com vento fraco de WSW


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2018 às 21:16)

Boas,

Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
____________

Indo ao que interessa, espero então uns 4/6 mm, nada mau tamanha é a secura que nos assola!
19,3ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Out 2018 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
> A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
> ...


Há qualquer coisa em gestação para a zona com génese em Junho do ano passado - 5 de Junho de 2017:

_"Exms. Senhores,


Serve o presente e-mail para informar que hoje às 18h00 será assinado um protocolo de co-gestão  da Quinta da Peninha entre o ICNF e as entidades EMAC (Empresa Municipal de Ambiente de Cascais) e Parques de Sintra Monte da Lua S.A.. Nesta conformidade e, caso a V. empresa tenha autorizados na licença percursos a passar na área da Quinta da Peninha, serão informados futuramente sobre possíveis alterações na gestão daquele espaço.


Com os melhores cumprimentos,"_
(...)
E parece que São Saturnino a quem designam como 'casebre' - acho que foi o Basílio Horta que assim lhe chamou - estará a causar engulhos. Pois o 'casebre', ermida, resiste! A ver vamos os próximos capítulos.


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Out 2018 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
> A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
> ...


Há qualquer coisa em gestação para a zona com génese em Junho do ano passado - 5 de Junho de 2017:

_"Exms. Senhores,


Serve o presente e-mail para informar que hoje às 18h00 será assinado um protocolo de co-gestão  da Quinta da Peninha entre o ICNF e as entidades EMAC (Empresa Municipal de Ambiente de Cascais) e Parques de Sintra Monte da Lua S.A.. Nesta conformidade e, caso a V. empresa tenha autorizados na licença percursos a passar na área da Quinta da Peninha, serão informados futuramente sobre possíveis alterações na gestão daquele espaço.


Com os melhores cumprimentos,"_
(...)
E parece que São Saturnino a quem designam como 'casebre' - acho que foi o Basílio Horta que assim lhe chamou - estará a causar engulhos. Pois o 'casebre', ermida, resiste! A ver vamos os próximos capítulos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Que saudades de espreitar o radar e vê-lo assim  O vento de Sul contínua  , já se sente o cheiro a chuvinha no ar 

Tatual: 19.2°c , e 71% de HR






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Out 2018 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
> A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
> ...


_"Exms. Senhores,


Serve o presente e-mail para informar que hoje às 18h00 será assinado um protocolo de co-gestão  da Quinta da Peninha entre o ICNF e as entidades EMAC (Empresa Municipal de Ambiente de Cascais) e Parques de Sintra Monte da Lua S.A.. Nesta conformidade e, caso a V. empresa tenha autorizados na licença percursos a passar na área da Quinta da Peninha, serão informados futuramente sobre possíveis alterações na gestão daquele espaço.


Com os melhores cumprimentos,"_
(...)
E parece que São Saturnino a quem designam como 'casebre' - acho que foi o Basílio Horta que assim lhe chamou - estará a causar engulhos. Pois o 'casebre', ermida, resiste! A ver vamos os próximos capítulos.


----------



## PaulusLx (10 Out 2018 às 22:13)

PaulusLx disse:


> _"Exms. Senhores,
> 
> 
> Serve o presente e-mail para informar que hoje às 18h00 será assinado um protocolo de co-gestão  da Quinta da Peninha entre o ICNF e as entidades EMAC (Empresa Municipal de Ambiente de Cascais) e Parques de Sintra Monte da Lua S.A.. Nesta conformidade e, caso a V. empresa tenha autorizados na licença percursos a passar na área da Quinta da Peninha, serão informados futuramente sobre possíveis alterações na gestão daquele espaço.
> ...



VER:

https://ambiente.cascais.pt/pt/noti...ica-cogestao-do-parque-natural-sintra-cascais

https://www.parquesdesintra.pt/noti...nam-protocolo-de-gestao-da-quinta-da-peninha/


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 22:14)

Esperemos que seja assim, mas se não se tomar iniciativa rápida essa área será invadida pelas terríveis acácias que ardem com muita facilidade. alias muito do parque está infestado desta invasora. Só mesmo em Portugal é que temos uma parque natural com tal propagação de uma planta infestante. Vamos esperar que corra tudo bem, e que se tomem as melhores decisões. Já surgiram noticias nesse sentido.

Quanto ao tempo aqui em Alenquer continua um tempo que se assemelha muito a quando quer chover bem   temperatura nos 18ºC.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
> A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
> ...


----------



## remember (10 Out 2018 às 22:59)

Boas pessoal,

à espera da Chuvinha muita ou pouca é sempre bem vinda
24.9ºC de máxima e 14.5ºC de mínima.
Sigo com 20.1ºC, 78% de HR e vento fraco de Sul 7km/h.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Out 2018 às 23:21)

Sim, exacto. muita ou pouca é sempre bem vinda e esta é especial pq abre a época eheh. Tb estou à espera, já aparece no radar. 



remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> à espera da Chuvinha muita ou pouca é sempre bem vinda
> 24.9ºC de máxima e 14.5ºC de mínima.
> Sigo com 20.1ºC, 78% de HR e vento fraco de Sul 7km/h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2018 às 00:00)

Massa quente "invisível", temperatura muito estável nos 19ºC e humidade também sempre nos 79%.


----------



## StormRic (11 Out 2018 às 01:00)

20,0ºC
70,6%
Vento Sul de intensidade bastante variável, desde calmo até 16 Km/h.
Céu encoberto já com nuvens baixas.
É pena só estar a funcionar o radar de Arouca, Lisboa está quase no limite do alcance e os ecos correpondem a altitudes, a esta distância, superiores a 2 Km. Por isso pode até estar a chover sem que apareça o eco ou vice-versa.


----------



## Dematos (11 Out 2018 às 02:08)

Tudo muito calmo por Coimbra!


----------



## Dematos (11 Out 2018 às 04:23)

Começa agora a cair por Coimbra!!


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2018 às 05:05)

Chove moderado, por vezes forte em Peniche.

Já temos chuva há umas boas,  horas por cá. 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2018 às 05:30)

Peniche, chuvada forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento forte!

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (11 Out 2018 às 06:52)

Por aqui já choveu e bem segundo o radar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia, aqui por Alenquer nada, Zero...o chão esta molhado, mas acho que é mais da humidade. 
Penso que esteja a ser um evento bastante localizado aqui no centro.


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 

Que fiasco autêntico, é que nem para chover o que está previsto quer 

Apenas começou a acumular agora, chove fraco.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Out 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia,
Chovendo, ainda que timidamente, aqui no Marquês. Céu cinzento, algum vento e a minha Auriol marca 19º. Primeiro dia de Outono.


----------



## srr (11 Out 2018 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

Já soma uns impressionantes 0.4mm - a continuar assim, os rios vão galgar :-)


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 08:27)

Olha olha, é melhor não falar muito... Já não está mau de todo.

Que cheirinho 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 09:01)

Bom dia a todos! Finalmente chuva que se veja... tem sido bem regada!


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 09:16)

Já espreita o Sol,

Melhor que nada, 1.6mm, 18.6°C, 84% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2018 às 09:42)

por aqui ainda chuvisca


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2018 às 09:42)

Bom dia

Por aqui ocorreu apenas um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou *0,6 mm*. É pouco, mas já é bom ter chovido alguma coisa... 
O céu mantém-se nublado com algumas abertas.

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *13,7ºC* 
Máxima: *23,0ºC* 

Mínima de hoje: *17,8ºC* 
T. Atual: *18,2ºC* 
HR: 90% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2018 às 09:49)

Boas,

*1,8 mm.*
Ainda deu para acordar com a força da chuva a bater na janela.
O sol já reina.


----------



## meko60 (11 Out 2018 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Como eu esperava, o evento foi fraquissimo.Acumulei 1,6mm.... deu para limpar o ar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia pessoal,

E pronto, lá choveu mais ou menos o que estava previsto , *2.8mm* Deu pelo menos  para poupar uns dias de rega ao jardim! Pouca , mas muito bem vinda, atendendo as previsões para aqui nos próximos dias! Ou seja, pouco ou nada deve chover!  Neste momento o sol já vai espreitando, e a temperatura subindo, depois de ter descido cerca de *1º* à passagem da frente.

Tatual: *19.1ºc* ,* 90%* de *HR* , e vento fraco de *Sul*.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Out 2018 às 10:16)

Boas
Os últimos dias na estação de Coruche foram assim:
*8/10/18*
mín: *7.2ºC*
máx: *28.7ºC*

*9/10/18*
mín: *11.8ºC*
máx: *28.5ºC*

*10/10/18*
mín: *14.4ºC*
máx: *24.0ºC*

Entretanto hoje já estreei o meu pluviómetro, embora tenha um acumulado de 0.1mm. Na estação de Coruche (IPMA) nada ficou acumulado até agora.
Sigo com *17.9ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2018 às 10:33)

Que grande fiasco aqui em Alenquer, nem deve ter acumulado 0.5mm. Precisamos mesmo destas chuvas...la vou ter q voltar à rega. Sol voltou em força.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Out 2018 às 10:51)

Estou a ver que da zona de Lisboa/Setúbal, a estação daqui a 200m da minha casa (*Sampaio, Sesimbra*) foi a que mais acumulou. De facto, houve ali um período que choveu com alguma intensidade, dando para atingir *5,33 mm. *Um pouco mais até que o previsto.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Out 2018 às 11:42)

Primeiro evento de chuva este Outono, deixou 4,1mm acumulados em Coimbra.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 11:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou a ver que da zona de Lisboa/Setúbal, a estação daqui a 200m da minha casa (*Sampaio, Sesimbra*) foi a que mais acumulou. De facto, houve ali um período que choveu com alguma intensidade, dando para atingir *5,33 mm. *Um pouco mais até que o previsto.



Como sabes essa estação é a que uso como referência quando estou no trabalho, devido a sua proximidade! Penso que será das estações a fazer melhores acumulados no Distrito de Setúbal , Está a 156 metros de altitude, e penso que se deve muito ao efeito orográfico da Arrábida ,fechou o ano hidrológico acima dos 350mm provavelmente


----------



## belem (11 Out 2018 às 12:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Completamente de acordo com @belem, o incêndio lavrou uma grande área de mato rasteiro, o que a sua recuperação não será muito demorada.
> A questão de plantarem novas árvores, convém se calhar ter em conta que trata-se de uma zona terrivelmente ventosa, muitos dos pinheiros que arderam estavam deitados no solo tal é a deformação do tronco devido ao vento forte constante. Em 2000 depois daquele grande incendio, apareceu um condominio privado na Malveira...esperemos que não seja esse o rumo. Desculpem o offtopic.
> ...



Deixei resposta neste tópico:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/pagina-114#post-696413


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Out 2018 às 12:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como sabes essa estação é a que uso como referência quando estou no trabalho, devido a sua proximidade! Penso que será das estações a fazer melhores acumulados no Distrito de Setúbal , Está a 156 metros de altitude, e penso que se deve muito ao efeito orográfico da Arrábida ,fechou o ano hidrológico acima dos 350mm provavelmente



Desde que a sigo com maior atenção, reparei de facto que durante os episódeos chuvosos da Primavera acumulou bastante, significativamente mais que noutras estações da Margem Sul. Rivalizou mesmo com algumas na zona de Sintra. Confio imenso nos seus dados, porque batem certíssimo com a observação in loco que tenho, pois estou pertíssimo da mesma. Desde variações bruscas no vento, temperatura, chuva, etc... quanto à razão para chover mais aqui, à partida não diria que os 156 m fariam tamanha diferença. Mas é verdade que estou numa vertente que sobe desde o vale da Lagoa de Albufeira/ Fernão Ferro/ Quinta do Conde e que culmina aqui quase junto das elevações da Serra do Risco. A verdade é que o ar húmido de NW é forçado a subir até aqui, mesmo não sendo um declive extraordinário. Isso poderá fazer alguma diferença. Seria interessante por exemplo, ter registos da vila de Sesimbra, mesmo junto ao mar, a escassos kms a sul daqui mas já depois de a altitude descer bruscamente, para comparação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 12:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Desde que a sigo com maior atenção, reparei de facto que durante os episódeos chuvosos da Primavera acumulou bastante, significativamente mais que noutras estações da Margem Sul. Rivalizou mesmo com algumas na zona de Sintra. Confio imenso nos seus dados, porque batem certíssimo com a observação in loco que tenho, pois estou pertíssimo da mesma. Desde variações bruscas no vento, temperatura, chuva, etc... quanto à razão para chover mais aqui, à partida não diria que os 156 m fariam tamanha diferença. Mas é verdade que estou numa vertente que sobe desde o vale da Lagoa de Albufeira/ Fernão Ferro/ Quinta do Conde e que culmina aqui quase junto das elevações da Serra do Risco. A verdade é que o ar húmido de NW é forçado a subir até aqui, mesmo não sendo um declive extraordinário. Isso poderá fazer alguma diferença. Seria interessante por exemplo, ter registos da vila de Sesimbra, mesmo junto ao mar, a escassos kms a sul daqui mas já depois de a altitude descer bruscamente, para comparação.



Num resumo final de um ano hidrológico , seria incomparavelmente menor , não tenho dúvidas disso! Até porque como tu dizes, e muitíssimo bem , as frentes de NW favorecem muito esta zona!


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Out 2018 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, estou a trabalhar por Peniche, de manhã quando vinha para cá apanhei muita chuva no IP6, o acumulado indica 6,10mm.
Agora estão 20 graus com bastante sol e está muito agradável na rua.


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 13:34)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 6 da manhã, mas apenas durou uns 10 minutos, e depois só voltou a cair mais uns aguaceiros por volta das 9 da mahã, mas deixou-me um pouco desiludo, esperava um pouco mais, creio que o acumulado não foi além dos 2 a 3 mm.
O sol que vai espreitando no decorrer da manhã, acabou já por secar a pouca humidade superficial, e nem sequer molhou debaixo das árvores.
Mas já me disseram que nas localidade mais próximas da Serra D'Aire, choveu alguma coisa em condições, nada que se compare aqui.
25.1ºC


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Após alguns dias sem se ouvir, eis que as cigarras voltaram a cantar

25°C, 57% de HR e vento fraco de Sul, 7km/h

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2018 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Esta frente, para além de miserável com apenas *1,2mm* acumulados, ainda me deixou o carro cheio de lama.
Vira o disco e toca o mesmo nos próximos tempos..

Sigo com 20,4ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2018 às 18:48)

Boa Tarde

Tarde amena e soalheira.
A nebulosidade baixa foi desaparecendo aos poucos dando lugar às nuvens altas, que têm permanecido até agora. Portanto não choveu mais 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *17,8ºC*
Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Acumulado: *0,6 mm*

T. Atual: *20,3ºC*
HR: 57%
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2018 às 18:57)

E depois da chuva que apenas apagou o pó, tive de voltar a regar as plantas, pois a sede continua, até já tinha preparado uns canteiros, e estava á espera de uns mm de precipitação, para a terra ficar mais macia para depois poder passar o tractor, mas os planos sairam-me furados.
O sol, e as nuvens lá foram marcando presença, ao longo desta tarde.
21ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2018 às 20:37)

Nada de mais,* 3,8 mm *caídos. 

Máxima: *23,5ºC*
Mínima: *17,2ºC* (expectável ser batida até à meia noite)


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2018 às 20:47)

máxima: *26ºC *(+1.0ºC)
minima e actual: *17ºC*
acumulado: *0.8mm*,muito desiludido ainda por cima a chuva do fim de semana voltou a zeros


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Out 2018 às 20:58)

Boas
Saí cedo de Barosa- Leiria e ainda não tinha chovido por aqui, se é que se pode chamar a 0.2mm registados durante o dia,  de chuva...!!!
É Necessário, Urgentemente,  água para esta zona. Campos completamente secos.
Máxima de 23.8°C
Mínima de 13.8°C que é também a temperatura actual.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2018 às 22:21)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Saí cedo de Barosa- Leiria e ainda não tinha chovido por aqui, se é que se pode chamar a 0.2mm registados durante o dia,  de chuva...!!!
> É Necessário, Urgentemente,  água para esta zona. Campos completamente secos.
> Máxima de 23.8°C
> Mínima de 13.8°C que é também a temperatura actual.


Não fosse aquele fantástico mês de março, a situação por esta altura seria muitíssimo pior.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Out 2018 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Não fosse aquele fantástico mês de março, a situação por esta altura seria muitíssimo pior.


Seria um cenário tão grave e catastrófico que nem consigo pensar nele!   Incrível como ainda existe pessoas que não tem noção disso! Quanto a nós resta.nos ter calma, a tão preciosa haverá de vir a seu tempo 

Tatual: 18.2°c,  82% de HR, e vento fraco de SW.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Boas pessoal,

máxima de 25.8ºC e mínima de 18.4ºC.
Agora sigo com 19.2ºC,79% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.
A pressão deu um salto, 1015.2 hPa.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Out 2018 às 23:43)

temperatura actual nos 13ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer. Noite calma com sensação Outonal. Pena mesmo é que tenha chovido ridiculamente pouco neste evento nesta zona, e pior ainda por não se ver perspectivas de mudança para um padrão mais consistente de chuva.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 08:36)

Bom dia,

A manhã acordou com nevoeiro e por consequência muita humidade.

A temperatura mantém-se inalterada, 17°C,  94% de HR e vento fraco  de SSE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia

O dia segue ameno com sol, nuvens altas e algumas nuvens baixas a virem de Sul. O vento vai soprando fraco de S/SW.
A mínima de ontem foi batida passando a ser *17,1ºC*.

Mínima de hoje: *14,9ºC *
T. Atual: *23,4ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: S/SW - 2,2 Km/h


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 12:45)

Manhã amena com o habitual destes dias vento de sul claro.

Dados actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2018 às 13:18)

O dia de hoje segue com céu nubaldo e tempo fresco, com 26.2ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 13:21)

Muito mais vento hoje






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Boa tarde, céu coberto de cirrus. Sem halo solar.
Vento Sul inconstante, de calma até 15 Km/h e algumas rajadas à volta de 20 Km/h, aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. 
24,1°C
60%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Ambiente ameno e agradável por aqui. Nada de relevante a salientar.
Temperatura nos *24,2ºC* e vento de Sudoeste a soprar fraco.


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 15:31)

Peniche... seguimos com vento moderado. Nota-se intensificação nas últimas horas.

Estou a aguardar a próxima saída...
Temos toda uma estrutura a ser montada na praia para a etapa do mundial de surf!... 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (12 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Peniche... acabada de tirar!
"Gamei"  foto a um amigo 

Na praia são visíveis as estruturas para o campeonato de surf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 17:01)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia ameno , com uns actuais *24.8ºc*, e vento moderado de *SE*! Dia agradável  Mas parece que nos próximos dois dias as coisas poderão ser bem mais animadas! Se assim for que a menina Leslie traga uma boa rega, e ventos calminhos, não queremos cá estragos nenhuns!!


----------



## RStorm (12 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Boa Tarde

Tarde agradável com sol, nuvens altas e vento fraco de Sul  

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Máxima: *25,3ºC*

T. Atual: *22,2ºC*
HR: 53%
Vento: S / 3,4 Km/h


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Boas
Mínima 12.2°C
Máxima de 26.9°C
Agora ainda com 23.6°C

O céu a oeste está assim


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Dia ameno , com uns actuais *24.8ºc*, e vento moderado de *SE*! Dia agradável  Mas parece que nos próximos dois dias as coisas poderão ser bem mais animadas! Se assim for que a menina Leslie traga uma boa rega, e ventos calminhos, não queremos cá estragos nenhuns!!



Sim uma boa rega faz já muita falta, se bem que nos locais onde ocorreram os incendios, não deverá ser muito bom, como foi agora recentemente em Sintra, pois o vento poderá causar estragos sendo superior a 50 km/h ou nem tanto, pois as árvores estão muito desidratadas, e não é preciso grande força, para poderem cair pernadas, o WindGuru, está a prever para aqui ventos a 85 km/h, é já foi o suficiente para me deixar de boca aberta.

O sol lá foi marcando presença durante esta tarde, isto quando conseguia espreitar por entre as nuvens, ainda houve direito a um belo por do sol e tudo.


----------



## StormRic (12 Out 2018 às 19:50)

O poente hoje na Póvoa:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 21:56)

Boas,

19,1ºC, noite calma.

Estou apreensivo, já são muitos os modelos a colocarem vendaval tremendo por cá.


Simplesmente assustador...AROME.
Madrugada de Domingo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 22:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim uma boa rega faz já muita falta, se bem que nos locais onde ocorreram os incendios, não deverá ser muito bom, como foi agora recentemente em Sintra, pois o vento poderá causar estragos sendo superior a 50 km/h ou nem tanto, pois as árvores estão muito desidratadas, e não é preciso grande força, para poderem cair pernadas, o WindGuru, está a prever para aqui ventos a 85 km/h, é já foi o suficiente para me deixar de boca aberta.
> 
> O sol lá foi marcando presença durante esta tarde, isto quando conseguia espreitar por entre as nuvens, ainda houve direito a um belo por do sol e tudo.



O ideal era a boa rega chegar de outra que forma , que não esta! Até porque me parece a mim que tirando a zona em que a Leslie faça landfall, os acumulados serão bem fraquinhos! Avaliando os modelos a precipitação parece vir a ser muito localizada, e grande parte fica no mar, o mesmo não se passará com o vento! Esse sim parece ser muito forte e perigoso de uma forma geral! Tenho um sentimento ambíguo em relação a este evento , é um sonho como "meteolouco" , mas preocupado de uma forma geral como cidadão consciente , até pela incerteza a tão pouco tempo do possível acontecimento! 

A noite segue agradável com vento nulo, 20.2°c , e 50% de HR. 

O dia amanhã será quente

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Brisa de sul fraquinha...
18,8ºC
_________

Acho inacreditável a ausência avisos por parte do IPMA.
Basta correr modelos que todos apontam para o mesmo, ventanias brutais e precipitações excessivas.
Espero bem que a protecção civil faça o seu trabalho em cada concelho durante o dia de amanhã, pois chegar aos locais depois possíveis estragos com famoso caso laranja fluorescente, tipo heróis, continua a valer zero. Prevenção acima de tudo.
Desculpem offtopic.


----------



## remember (12 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Boas pessoal,

Máxima de 25.4ºC e mínima de 17ºC, destaque para o vento de Sul que se fez sentir com maior intensidade.

Agora 20.4ºC, com 74% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2018 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brisa de sul fraquinha...
> 18,8ºC
> _________
> 
> ...



Hoje ao jantar aproveitei a oportunidade de ser um jantar de família e comuniquei a todos o que provavelmente se iria passar, ficou todo a olhar para mim e a perguntar se é assim tão forte, estranho o IPMA não dar uma uma conferência de imprensa hoje em horário nobre a explicar a situação!não assustar ninguém, nem criar pânico, nada disso, apenas explicar as probabilidades que existem neste momento de acontecer algo que as populações devam ter cuidados preventivos, apenas isso! Como tal não aconteceu, a minha sogra que é jornalista na Agência Lusa ligou para o IPMA e a resposta que lhe foi dada, é que caso se justique amanhã seria feita uma conferência de imprensa, e que já tinha sido enviado um comunicado às redações!

Desculpem o off-topic.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Este evento pode ter rajadas bem superiores ao modelado, lembro-me por exemplo da Gong, onde vários parques éolicos da zona  Oeste eixo Mafra-Torres Vedras registaram na altura rajadas superiores a 200 km/h. Dito por um familiar que lá trabalhava na altura na manutenção dos aerogeradores. Enfim,vamos ver.

Sempre pode ser a oportunidade de se bater a rajada máxima mais alta de sempre em Portugal Continental, que é do Cabo da Roca em 17 Outubro de 2015, registou-se 169 km/h. Nesse dia tive aqui 131 km/h. Faço ideia nesse dia na Peninha...


----------



## adiabático (13 Out 2018 às 00:44)

O IMPA acha que a melhor maneira de as ondas não levantarem é... não levantar ondas. Como é que isto não é notícia nos nossos media, sempre à espreita de tudo o que é emocionante, chocante, aberrante... Isto dava uns belos dez minutos de telejornal, a repetir de manhã, ao almoço, a meio da tarde, ao serão e à note.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 02:46)

Muito sinceramente penso que mais vale lançar avisos do que estar à espera da hora mais certa para ter certezas!
Há zonas que precisam de tempo para tomar medidas preventivas. Veja-se o caso de Peniche. Se continuar na mesma rota v direitinho dar-nos uma valente sova!
Com o Mundial de surf à porta e todas as estruturas montadas na praia...

Amanhã garantidamente não vou para a rua reportar como fiz em outras ocasiões! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Out 2018 às 08:39)

Bom dia
Temperatura mínima de 13.4°C
Muita confusão que paira no ar...
Vizinhos e familiares informados sem ser alarmistas 
Vamos esperar e seguir informando


----------



## charlie17 (13 Out 2018 às 11:02)

Boas!
Tanto pedi que chovesse e, pelos vistos, levo logo com um furacão em cima ! Espero que a estação não voe e que registe boas rajadas para recordes futuros!
Entretanto, os dias têm sido amenos (e húmidos) e as noites frescas. Apanhei uma constipação à custa disso!

Dados da estação de Coruche:
*11/10/18*
mín: *15.8ºC*
máx: *25.0ºC*

*12/10/18*
mín: *13.6ºC*
máx: *27.1ºC*

agora: *21.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 11:24)

Esta manhã segue já bem amena, com 25.5ºC, e não se sente um brisa sequer, está tudo muito calmo para já, ando aqui a fazer uns acabamento no galinheiro, e entre esticar arames e redes, e posso dizer que o suor já me pinga á mais de 1 hora.


----------



## charlie17 (13 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Anyway, fica a imagem que vamos recordar futuramente:





Sigo com 24.3°C


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Aqui por Leiria está bastante quente e está algum vento tempo. Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a noite!


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 12:09)

Peniche
Vento fraco. Tempo quente.



Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 12:38)

Por aqui já se nota o aumento do vento. Litoral sintrense. Desta é que os plátanos ficam sem folhas.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 12:42)

Boas,

21,1 e vento fraco.
Incrível o que aí vem, embora seja dos membros do forum que mais está habituado a ventos bem fortes...o que aí vem é  de magnitude inigualável.
Será um evento de nowcasting memorável, que as pessoas sejam prudentes e não se exponham ao perigo.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche vão ter certamente muito trabalho, já que boa parte da serra lhes pertence.


----------



## Atrus (13 Out 2018 às 12:55)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/114151.shtml?gm_track#contentes


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2018 às 12:57)

Bom dia
O dia segue abafado e coberto por nuvens altas 
Venha a Leslie, mas com calma, nada de avarias...

Mínima: *15,8ºC *
T. Atual: *24,2ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## hurricane (13 Out 2018 às 13:11)

Ja estou a seguir na webcam da Nazare. As ondas deverao estar fantasticas.


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 13:19)

Boas, durante a noite ouvi barulho de pessoas, hoje de manhã quando sai de casa, cheirava um pouco mal, fui ver algumas das sarjetas e estavam limpas

25.1°C, 63% de HR e vento fraco de SSE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 13:25)

Atrus disse:


> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/114151.shtml?gm_track#contentes


atravessa mesmo a cidade


----------



## RStorm (13 Out 2018 às 13:32)

O vento aumentou de intensidade e de vez em quando traz algumas rajadas.

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 62%
Vento: S / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 13:55)

Boa tarde. 
Manutenção á estação feita, o mesmo problema. Dados durante a noite são para esquecer. Enfim 
Sigo com 26.9°c e 55%HR. 
O vento já atingiu os 31 Km/h pelas 13:21. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Pelo movimento da tempestade, até agora, visto por imagens do satélite (NNE), parece-me que Portugal não deverá ser atingido directamente (talvez excepto o norte do país). Provavelmente só algum vento e agitação marítima.


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 14:07)

Relâmpago disse:


> Pelo movimento da tempestade, até agora, visto por imagens do satélite (NNE), parece-me que Portugal não deverá ser atingido directamente (talvez excepto o norte do país). Provavelmente só algum vento e agitação marítima.


Sinceramente tenho acompanhado a trajectória e parece me que ela não entre em LX mas sim zona centro, e até da ideia de alguma dissipação não vos parece? No SAT 24 tenho visto a coisa assim um pouco a esbardalhar de toda antes de cá chegar .. estou a ver mal? Ou até mesmo esse possível cenario de nem entrar cá pode ser provável?


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Out 2018 às 14:15)

Ena parece que vai acontecer qualquer coisa ... 

https://www.windy.com/?38.717,-9.133,5


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 14:21)

Boa tarde pessoal,

E a poucas horas de " podermos " ser atingindos pela Leslie o dia segue quente e abafado 

Temperatura atual de 27.8°c, 44% de HR e o vento vai se sentido fraco a moderado de Sul.

Que corra tudo bem ao membros deste fórum que se cruzem com a dita cuja Leslie  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:28)

Bem, parece que a minha zona (litoral de Leiria) vai ser a preferida para o landfall da Leslie, por isso queria desejar boa sorte a todos e que passem por ela da melhor forma possível!


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 14:40)

Toda a zona de Sintra ate a Aveiro estará em risco elevado, junto ao mar, e pelo vento. E na Lousa, Caramulo, Sintra, serras litorais...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Aqui nem uma brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Encontro me no Guincho. 
Mar já algo revolto. 
Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 14:55)

A zona de Leiria parece que vai ser extremamente afectada!


----------



## WMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 15:05)

Vento que já vai soprando, por vezes, de forma mais moderada (particularmente à hora do almoço). 

Céu já com nebulosidade considerável.

Moinhos eólicos nas proximidades vão-se fazendo ouvindo.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Out 2018 às 16:01)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um dia em que ultrapassamos os 30ºC em Leiria, esperemos que seja a ultima vez este ano...
> 
> As temperaturas variam entre os 30/32ºC nas estações da zona.



@mario Santos
Afinal mais um dia de 30°C
Temperatura máxima de 29.9°C
Que calor insuportável, venha lá a tempestade, se fosse de neve melhor ️
Offtopic - estou a delirar do calor...


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 16:19)

Peniche 

Já se sente vento. 
Anda um helicóptero laranja ou vermelho a sobrevoar Peniche...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Vento moderado a forte no Cabo Raso.
Nebulosidade da Leslie vai se aproximando, já não há sol.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 16:25)

Centro de Lisboa com vento fraco, sol e ceu quase limpo


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 16:26)

São Martinho do Porto. Mar agitado e vento a tornar-se mais intenso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Out 2018 às 16:29)

Que calor doentio! 27.2°c e 44% de HR , e Pressão em queda! 1000.22 hpa , o vento já vai suprando bem de SE. 

Todo o que menos precisávamos agora era estes incêndios florestais a começar Que povo este, não aprende mesmo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Out 2018 às 16:37)

Temperatura actual de 26.C
Pressão 1010.6 hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Rajadas fortes neste momento no cabo Raso.
Vai piorando...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Avenidas Novas, Lisboa ceu a ficar completamente coberto e uma brisa suave


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Contraste de calma quase absoluta aqui na Baixa de Lisboa (Anjos).
Vista Norte 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Calor insuportável aqui, muito abafado. O tempo está a fechar... sem vento.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 16:59)

Começou agora o vento aqui nos Anjos.
Vista Oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 16:59)

Por aqui mínima de *14,5ºC*, agora *24ºC*.

Vou ter de tirar o Auriol lá de fora, não vá ele voar a 130 km/h...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 17:04)




----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 17:04)

há pouco o vento estava a soprar umas rajadas mais moderadas, neste momento está quase nulo! calmaria antes da tempestade, muito abafado vai entrando agora nuvens, metade oeste já tapado, mesmo assim ainda sigo com 30ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Estou na entrada da baía de São Martinho do Porto, o mar está muito agitado com grandes e fortes ondas com um período bastante grande.. está muito abafado e já se vê o negro no horizonte!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Out 2018 às 17:20)

Vento a ganhar força por Setúbal.
Aparentemente a água deve estar boa!


----------



## Luis Filipe (13 Out 2018 às 17:26)

Aqui pela Bobadela  norte de Lisboa céu encoberto e já se nota o vento a aumentar.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 17:51)

O sol voltou às avenidas novas


----------



## Luis Filipe (13 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Aqui pela Bobadela já voltou o sol novamente céu com algumas abertas e o vento de sul não é forte.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 17:59)

Boas,

Por aqui tudo sereno apenas vento moderado.
O Gfs cortou bastante o vento para cá, e ainda bem, vamos ver.

Ora vejamos o  HARMONIE -AROME
A norte do  Guincho -Cabo da Roca o  verdadeiro vendaval.


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Tudo muito sereno por aqui.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 18:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui tudo sereno apenas vento moderado.
> O Gfs cortou bastante o vento para cá, e ainda bem, vamos ver.



Mais uma vez Lisboa sem picar ponto


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 18:07)

AJJ disse:


> Mais uma vez Lisboa sem picar ponto



O vento que faz por aqui nada tem a ver com Lisboa. lol
Vamos acompanhando o evento.


----------



## Fall9 (13 Out 2018 às 18:10)

Por aqui já se vê os ramos das árvores a abanar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento que faz por aqui nada tem a ver com Lisboa. lol
> Vamos acompanhando o evento.



@jonas_87 hoje deverás bater o recorde de 100,1 km de vento


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:11)

Aqui depois do bafo da tarde, agora céu encoberto e vento fraco mas já soprou moderado, a rajada máxima foi de 37km/h

Não espero mais que uma noite normal de inverno de vento e quase nenhuma chuva. Adorava me enganar mas depois do que estou a ver...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 18:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @jonas_87 hoje deverás bater o recorde de 100,1 km de vento



Isso é o recorde anual, de uma estação a sul  daqui, onde vivo o valor foi superior, nesse dia aqui no concelho certamente que houve rajadas bem mais altas.
Em termos de recorde são 133 km/h a 17 de Outubro de 2015.
Estou curioso com os valores do Cabo da Roca, aquela arriba de 140 mts de altura neste tipo de eventos é brutal.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 18:13)

PENICHE

Vou espreitar o Cabo Carvoeiro e depois casa.
Ainda tenho uns vasos para resguardar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jpalhais (13 Out 2018 às 18:14)

miguel disse:


> Aqui depois do bafo da tarde, agora céu encoberto e vento fraco mas já soprou moderado, a rajada máxima foi de 37km/h
> 
> Não espero mais que uma noite normal de inverno de vento e quase nenhuma chuva. Adorava me enganar mas depois do que estou a ver...



Pois é Miguel , concordo contigo , esfumou-se.....


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 18:14)

Árvores já tremem, muitas folhas devem estar no chão amanhã e vamos a ver se as árvores mais frágeis aguentam:






PS: O fórum está a ficar lento?


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 18:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento que faz por aqui nada tem a ver com Lisboa. lol
> Vamos acompanhando o evento.



Referia-me, na imagem do arome que puseste, o grosso não toca na cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 18:16)

A Leslie está a chegar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2018 às 18:17)

miguel disse:


> Não espero mais que uma noite normal de inverno de vento e quase nenhuma chuva.


Já somos 2...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 18:20)

Rachie disse:


> A Leslie está a chegar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estou apreensivo com o teu concelho, Mafra, já avisei os meus familiares, em Outubro de 2015 tambem foi cá uma razia.
A própria vila de Mafra ali na cota 200 mts/220 mts, por vezes é tramada nestas situações de vendavais de Sul.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 18:23)

Here we go again... Matar eventos antes sequer deles começarem é já uma velha tradição do fórum. Como as vezes resulta continuem!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde!
Sintra, há uma hora atrás:




O vento já sopra bem por lá. 
Por Carnaxide, tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sintra, há uma hora atrás:
> 
> 
> ...


 Excelente foto @Tiagolco


----------



## Garcia (13 Out 2018 às 18:28)

Boa tarde a todos!! 

Lourinhã..

Vento a aumentar a intensidade mas por enquanto nada de especial.. 

Vista para SW..





Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## PaulusLx (13 Out 2018 às 18:29)

jpalhais disse:


> Pois é Miguel , concordo contigo , esfumou-se.....


Já cheira a fiasco já!


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 18:34)

Opa nao agoirem pah...fogo...ela até parecia que vinha com vontade de entrar pela zona centro...
Não digam essas coisas vá!!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 18:35)

Cabo Carvoeiro, agora.




















Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk






A última imagem deveria ter entrado antes das outras.

Vista de S/SE para N/NE


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:37)

Candy disse:


> Cabo Carvoeiro, agora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito vento no topo do Restaurante??


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 18:39)

Bastante! E muita gente.

Está a intensificar. Vou sair daqui.





Dias Miguel disse:


> Muito vento no topo do Restaurante??



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 18:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Sintra, há uma hora atrás:
> 
> 
> ...


Que linda foto! Parabéns!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2018 às 18:43)

Está claramente a chegar...


----------



## Fall9 (13 Out 2018 às 18:45)

Pelas Caldas está a ficar bem escuro para Oeste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 18:46)

Candy disse:


> Bastante! E muita gente.
> 
> Está a intensificar. Vou sair daqui.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Com bom tempo é normalmente muito ventoso, imagino com um Furação à bater à porta 
Só espero que as pessoas tenham juízo e vão para casa


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 18:47)

Definitivamente a ficar mais estranho, 18h37:


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 18:48)

Céu a ficar repleto de asperitas undulatus.


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2018 às 18:48)

Miranda do Corvo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 18:50)

Do nada o vento ficou louco... rajadas fortes neste momento!


----------



## charlie17 (13 Out 2018 às 18:51)

Por aqui, parece tudo sereno. O dia foi quente (máxima de *29.1ºC*) e começou a levantar-se vento durante a tarde de hoje.
Espero que a antena onde tenho a estação não voe! Vamos ver...
Bom evento a todos.

por agora: 
*24.2ºC*
HR 64%
Rajada máxima 31km/h 
1013.5 hPa (a descer).


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 18:51)

AJJ disse:


>





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Céu a ficar repleto de asperitas undulatus.


Por cá:


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 18:52)

dASk disse:


> Do nada o vento ficou louco... rajadas fortes neste momento!


Sim sem dúvida.. Rajadas muito fortes e barulhentas.. A Leslie vem muito zangada 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Bastante chuva a caminho 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 18:55)

Já chove! Vento forte!


----------



## Gato Preto (13 Out 2018 às 18:56)

Chegando aqui também!
Vento já bastante intenso e com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2018 às 18:56)

A acompanhar a Leslie em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento a intensificar-se, sopra moderado com rajadas.
Vista para oeste:


----------



## remember (13 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Nuvens meio esquisitas por Santa Iria da Azóia...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Já choveu, fruto de uma célula isolada.






Núcleo da tempestade a oeste de Lisboa! Vento deve intensificar rapidamente.


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Estou a ver tons e nuvens no céu como nunca tinha visto!


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Sirenes e chuva fraca, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Aqui começou com 1h de atraso  Aumento repentino de vento com chuva a acompanhar.


----------



## Rajujas (13 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Começa a chover em Lisboa! (Perto do Areeiro)


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:00)

dASk disse:


> Estou a ver tons e nuvens no céu como nunca tinha visto!



Para os lados da praça de espanha o ceu está a ficar rosa/laranja


----------



## Garcia (13 Out 2018 às 19:02)

Já se nota o vento a adoptar mais forte.. Primeiros pingos começam a cair agora.. 

@ praia de Porto Dinheiro (vista para Peniche) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 19:04)

De dentro de casa, já oiço o vento a "buzianar", ao passar pelo fumeiro e pelas paredes.
O céu está a ficar cada vez mais escuro, e já é quase noite.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:04)

Garcia disse:


> Já se nota o vento a adoptar mais forte.. Primeiros pingos começam a cair agora..
> 
> @ praia de Porto Dinheiro (vista para Peniche)
> 
> ...



Exactamente essa cor alaranjada que vejo a olhar para a praça de espanha


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Transição curiosa da calmaria para vento moderado com algumas rajadas (norte de Lisboa).


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Avenidas novas a escurecer muito rapido, ceu com cor estranha carregado de nuvens vento a aumentar de intensidade e parou a chuva


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Parece que o Leslie vai entrar na A8 em Peniche e depois segue para a A17 até Aveiro.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:09)

E so ver gente na rua a correr para casa a gritar que vem furacão a caminho


----------



## marcoacmaia (13 Out 2018 às 19:11)

Aqui na cidade dos comboios o registo é idêntico ao @Pedro1993 

Irei acompanhar os dados de meteo através das estações aqui bem próximas, dando feedback .

É nowcasting, agora para o quer vier ou não!


----------



## WMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Vento moderado com rajadas, por vezes, bem intensas que até dobram os ramos das árvores de fruto.

Alguma chuva fraca.

Céu bastante cinzento e rápida deslocação de núvens.


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Chuva fraca no Alto concelho de Alenquer.  Pouco vento.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 19:16)

Faz-se um apelo (e isto já custa) para tentarem fazer um acompanhamento minimamente sério. Podem fazer um comentário mais descontraído mas dentro do possível evitem postar brincadeiras desconexas ou coisas que não tem nada a ver com acompanhamento. Em noite agitada em que provavelmente teremos centenas de posts evitem que a cronologia de um evento único se torne num caos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 19:16)

Chuva fraca nos Anjos, Lisboa, só molhou, algumas décimas. Vento moderado. Notável velocidade das nuvens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 19:17)

Aí está o vento, já sopra a 34 km/h do quadrante Sul.
20,1ºC
92% HR
Ar morno portanto.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Out 2018 às 19:20)

Boas. 
Por cá o vento vai aumentando de intensidade. Média de 20.4 Km/h de Sul e rajada máxima de 42 Km/h há cerca de 10 min. 
22.3°c e 81%HR. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 19:21)

Évora de Alcobaça. Vista para o mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Rajada de *66 km/h* na estação de Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras.
Como sempre em eventos agressivos de Sul aquela zona é valente
Estação a seguir:

https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2
___

Aqui ando com rajadas na ordem dos 60 km/h.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Por aqui, nublado; com ligeira brisa fresca!


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 19:30)

Chuva fraca tocada a rajadas fortes..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WMeteo (13 Out 2018 às 19:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada de *66 km/h* na estação de Moinho do Pinheiro Manso,Torres Vedras.
> Como sempre em eventos agressivos de Sul aquela zona é valente
> Estação a seguir:
> 
> https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFIGUEIR2



Sim, o vento por aqui tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas já bem intensas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 19:32)

Asperitas undulatus antes do aguaceiro que caiu por Loures às 19h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 19:34)

*1006,3 hPa*

Chuvisca e vento cada vez mais intenso

Céu com tons engraçados devido à poluição luminosa:


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Aqui pela Venda do Pinheiro já se sente bem o vento e já caiu uma bela carga de água do nada. Rajadas por vezes muito fortes. A vizinha da frente que tem a casa mais exposta diz que na casa dela se ouve o vento muito forte mesmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 19:36)

Entrei agora em casa.
Já caíram uns aguaceiros torrenciais. No entanto de curta duração. Se a intensidade da chuva for assim mais logo...

O vento está cada vez mais forte e com rajadas muito marcadas.
No centro de Peniche já sentimos bem.

É pena ter visto muitas esplanadas, vedadas,  com gente.

Quando vim do Cabo Carvoeiro era assustador a quantidade de carros que iam para lá e a quantidade de malta com máquinas fotográficas e tripés!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estou apreensivo com o teu concelho, Mafra, já avisei os meus familiares, em Outubro de 2015 tambem foi cá uma razia.
> A própria vila de Mafra ali na cota 200 mts/220 mts, por vezes é tramada nestas situações de vendavais de Sul.


Sim. Vai ser o meu primeiro inverno aqui e já começo com um furacão. Mesmo sendo uma curiosa da meteorologia espero que perca muita da sua força e não faça estragos de maior.
Vivo junto ao futuro parque da venda do Pinheiro e claro está que não recolheram muito do material da obra que pode facilmente voar e causar estragos. A ver vamos... Já baixei todos os estores e tirei tudo da varanda, mas muitos vizinhos não. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 19:41)

A chuva fraca já vai esvoaçando ao sabor do vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 19:41)

Vento e chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Out 2018 às 19:42)

Já chove por aqui moderado a forte, vento a intensificar-se cada vez mais.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 19:43)

Avenidas novas, vento fraco com chuva. fraca


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 19:45)

Primeiros pingos a cair!!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 19:46)

Chuva fraca e vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes por aqui. Tudo calminho. 
Pelo radar, chuva em excesso não será problema.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 19:47)

20,3ºC
96%HR

Sauna daquelas. 
Volto a postar caso se justifique.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 19:52)

Chuva e vento fortes!


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 19:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva e vento fortes!


Hoje estou um pouco mais para norte (coimbra), mas espero que corra tudo bem ai para baixo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:00)

kikofra disse:


> Hoje estou um pouco mais para norte (coimbra), mas espero que corra tudo bem ai para baixo!


Obrigado amigo, boa sorte!


----------



## rickmpr (13 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Eu estou mesmo em Mafra.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 20:03)

Que rajadas fortes agora ja vejo telhas a querer levantar nos predios ao lado, chuva continua fraca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 20:06)

Estação aqui perto já registou rajadas de 63km/h, e situa-se num vale (Vale de S. Gião), ali perto em Montachique deve estar interessante.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL16


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Como é possivel haver aviões a aterrar e descolar?


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 20:11)

O vento vai soprando já de forma moderada a forte, e já está a começar a cair uns pingos.
Aliás o radar mostra uma boa precipitação a entrar pela Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.
A Sic está agora em directo, em Peniche, no areal e dá para ouvir bem o vento a soprar no microfone, o jornalista mal consegue abrir o olhos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 20:13)

Acho que já podemos afirmar que Lisboa vai escapar dos ventos e da chuva mais fortes. 
Continuam os chuviscos e as rajadas moderadas a fortes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 20:13)

AJJ disse:


> Como é possivel haver aviões a aterrar e descolar?


Ainda é viável a sua descolagem, as rajadas ainda não passaram 70 km/h.

Sinceramente, acho que nem devemos passar dos 100 km/h, o núcleo está a desviar-se bastante para norte. Esta Leslie é uma incógnita até ao fim, assistimos a falhas de modelos a +12h, o que é incrível.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2018 às 20:14)

Vai chovendo aqui em Santo Estevão (Benavente), vento com fortes rajadas! Esperemos que o pior não se concretize!


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2018 às 20:15)

Começou agora a chover em Coimbra. 
Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ainda é viável a sua descolagem, as rajadas ainda não passaram 70 km/h.


Literalmente parece que estão a passar F16 por cima do meu predio tal é o vento


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 20:19)

Vai caindo, certinha!sem vento!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 20:20)

Chuva e vento muito fortes agora!


----------



## cepp1 (13 Out 2018 às 20:21)

Chuva forte por Leiria, para já pouco vento


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 20:21)

chuva agora  com rajadas


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 20:26)

espreitei a rua e só vi um vaso daqueles de plásticos a fazer um passeio


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2018 às 20:31)

Vento a aumentar agora, rajada máxima 58km/h
Vai caindo uns pingos


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 20:34)

Contínua a chuva miúda a esvoaçar com o vento moderado. 

*1005,6 hPa* estáveis.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 20:35)

Brutal...
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
Já perto dos 100 km/h.
Isto promete...


----------



## Franciscojrb (13 Out 2018 às 20:37)

Deixei de poder ver o tópico específico de seguimento do Leslie. Porquê?


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Out 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## telegram (13 Out 2018 às 20:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal...
> Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras
> Já perto dos 100 km/h.
> Isto promete...


Que app é esta?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 20:44)

Aqui pela Merceana, Alenquer, está relativamente calmo. Uma ou outra rajada mais forte e alguma chuva. Achei espetacular estarem a instalar uns andaimes hoje, numa obra aqui da terra...
 A minha referência, em extremos de vento, é a ciclógenese explosiva de 23 Dezembro de 2009....uma noite de meter medo. Vamos ver o Leslie....


----------



## rmsg (13 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Na Lousã começou a chover. Vento muito fraco.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Out 2018 às 20:47)

Já chuveu, 0.8mm
Tudo calmo com 20.2°C e 1005.1hpa


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 20:48)

Que vendaval aqui Alcabideche neste momento.
Rajada de 76 km/h


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 20:48)

Muito vento em Peniche!

Nós últimos minutos intensificou muito, tanto o vento médio como as rajadas.
Começa a ficar feio.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 20:50)

Rajada de 84 km/h por aqui!!
Vento a 55 km/h.
Agora sim está bastante vento.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 20:53)

Vento fraco; sem chuva!


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 20:56)

mais uma chuvinha


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Impressionante a rapidez com que o vento aumentou!

A esta hora está já muito mais forte do que no último registo da EMA.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Chove moderado e o vento lá vai soprando um bocado mais forte. 
Atenção: Não confundir chuva forte com chuva puxada a vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 20:58)

Vale de S. Gião já registou 82km/h.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL16


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 20:58)

chuva fraca e vento fraco por aqui, enfim parece-me que o "pior" ja passou


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2018 às 21:00)

Chove moderado. Vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 21:01)

Vim passar o fim de semana a S. Martinho do Porto ( caldas da Rainha) e aqui ja chove bem, puxada a vento forte ....bastante calor 23ºC


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 21:03)

Parte norte de Lisboa. Chuva moderada mas teve alguns minutos bem fortes (nessa fase até pouco tocada a vento).

Vento moderado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 21:03)

elahh, um momento de chuva mais forte agora  pelo radar não esperava


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Deu 3 a 4 minutos de chuva torrencial agora o suficiente para a estrada parecer um riacho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 21:08)

95km/h na Lourinhã.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAL7#history


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Rajadas fortes de vez em quando, contínua o vento moderado a levar a chuva, a começar a ser mais de Oeste.


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Out 2018 às 21:15)

Momento com um pouco mais de chuva, relativamente ao vento diria que nada de especial por enquanto, também não há de passar muito mais disto aqui por estes lados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2018 às 21:15)

Choveu forte a pouco e acumulou 3,4mm..

A rajada máxima está em 58km/h 

Agora pouco chove e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Out 2018 às 21:16)

Na se passa nada..
Neste momento não chove.
Pressão - 1004.2hpa
Temperatura - 20.7°C
Rajada máxima actual-38.5km/h
Precipitação acumulada- 0..8 mm


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 21:22)

Eu, sinceramente, por imagens de satélite, prevejo que nada de especial vá acontecer
Aqui, por Lisboa, só uns chuviscos de vez em quando e um vento moderado, normalíssimo.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 21:24)

Nem chuva nem vento e as nuvens a dissipar


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Em Alcobaça está um vendaval e chuva dos diabos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 21:26)

95km/h em São Bernardino (Peniche).

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I10SAOBE2


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:28)

jotenko disse:


> Em Alcobaça está um vendaval e chuva dos diabos.


Aqui continua o vento forte. Chove fraco a moderado agora...


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Out 2018 às 21:31)

ARREPIANTE aqui em Leiria! Rajadas enormes, chuva forte!! Só me faz lembrar o 19 de janeiro de 2013.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 21:32)

Choveu forte durante cerca de 20 minutos ns Baixa, mas as poças têm pouca acumulação, talvez 3 mm. Vento moderado com rajadas agora no aeroporto.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedros (13 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Malveira Oeste já não se passa nada embora tenha sido complicado durante 1 hora onde houve queda de andaimes de uma obra devido as rajadas fortes.


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Está uma calmaria estúpida! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## ota (13 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Em Tomar está tudo muito calmo ainda


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 21:34)

Vento moderado a querer intensificar-se; sem chuva!!


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 21:35)

Pedros disse:


> Malveira Oeste já não se passa nada embora tenha sido complicado durante 1 hora onde houve queda de andaimes de uma obra devido as rajadas fortes.


Aqui pela Venda já voam chapas da obra do parque... Não prenderam nada...
De vez em quando ouve se uma rajada ou outra

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## DracoLX (13 Out 2018 às 21:36)

É impressão minha ou no sat24 fica-se com a ideia que este evento pela rota que leva já era?


----------



## marcoacmaia (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Vento a intensificar.

Quanto à chuva, já regou bem hoje

A acompanhar

EDIT: rajada de 38.5 km/h pelas 20:30


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Por aqui chove fraco, uma o outra rajada ocasional e o céu limpou substancialmente....vejo a lua crescente.


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Oops!!! Começou a cair bem tocada a vento!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Candy disse:


> Está uma calmaria estúpida!
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Aqui também só sopra moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2018 às 21:42)

Mais uma grande chuvada de menos de 3 minutos

Acumulados 4,6mm pouco mais deve chover... e mesmo assim já me surpreendeu este valor. 

Rajada máxima banal de 58km/h e duvido que passe disto...

Evento banal por aqui ou melhor mais do mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Penso que o pior já passou para os distritos a sul de Lisboa, inclusivé.
Parou de chover.
Uma noite outonal normal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 21:44)

O vento forte continua a soprar, aliás já mete algum respeito.
Está agora a começar a cair uns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 21:44)

rajadas bem fortes por aqui ..incrivel!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Situação a ficar complicada aqui com vento muito forte! O landfall está a ocorrer agora em Peniche!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Candy disse:


> Está uma calmaria estúpida!
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Centro da tempestade perto é a única explicação para calmarias numa tempestade do género.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Sem TV agora!


luismeteo3 disse:


> Situação a ficar complicada aqui com vento muito forte! O landfall está a ocorrer agora em Peniche!


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Chuva forte neste momento. Que carga de água! Vento acalmou.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 21:48)

tudo calmo e tranquilo aqui ceu com grandes espaços limpos, nem uma nuvem


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 21:48)

O pior do Leslie, vento mais tempestuoso, só vem depois do landfall por volta das 23 ou 24h. E sera entre Lisboa e Aveiro.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Por Alfeizerão está muito calmo agora.. O vento practicamente parou... 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Situação a ficar complicada aqui com vento muito forte! O landfall está a ocorrer agora em Peniche!


Não vai ser em Peniche.


----------



## Franciscojrb (13 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Já não entendo nada... Mas o landfall já não era para ser quase na zona do Porto?? Aqui nas Caldas da Rainha acalmou imenso. As rajadas vão voltar?


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2018 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Situação a ficar complicada aqui com vento muito forte! O landfall está a ocorrer agora em Peniche!



Pelo radar de precipitação, tudo indica que o olho da tempestade permanece ainda sobre o oceano, deslocando-se para norte/nordeste. O landfall irá ocorrer mais a norte, possivelmente entre Aveiro e o Porto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 21:52)

irpsit disse:


> O pior do Leslie, vento mais tempestuoso, só vem depois do landfall por volta das 23 ou 24h. E sera entre Lisboa e Aveiro.


Aqui já está muito mau! Vento muito forte sem luz na rua e TV e luz de casa com falhas! Landfall agora em Peniche! Pelo menos parece-me por aqui: https://www.windy.com/?38.774,-8.807,7


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 21:53)

volta a chuva  segundo o radar é a última linha de chuva


----------



## Dematos (13 Out 2018 às 21:55)

Vento forte!!! Foi-se a luz!!


----------



## marcoguarda (13 Out 2018 às 21:55)

Leiria sem luz.


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 21:56)

Vento intenso em coimbra, bastante tempestuoso


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 21:58)

Segundo o NHC já é tempestade tropical... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Primeiros aviões em espera para o aeroporto de Lisboa, pelo menos que eu tenha dado conta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Vento já rodou, começa a ser de NW.

Isto foi sempre uma incógnita desde ontem, Lisboa praticamente desprezada com a súbida do núcleo, o pior agora será no litoral norte.

Vento médio das 20h às 21h:


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Peniche igual.
No entanto já esteve mais calmo. Voltei a ver as folhas das árvores começar a abanar.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Por Alfeizerão está muito calmo agora.. O vento practicamente parou...
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:02)

Aqui nem uma brisa


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 22:05)

Acalmou completamente. Será de esperar mais vento, hoje à noite?


----------



## bakalhau (13 Out 2018 às 22:06)

Aqui na Amadora voltou em força a rajada de vento, ao mesmo tempo que o olho tocou terra mais a norte.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:06)

So oiço sirenes ao longe imensas


----------



## DracoLX (13 Out 2018 às 22:08)

Mas afinal o olho sempre entrou em Leiria?


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Por aqui acalmou totalmente, parece ter desaparecido já...


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

DracoLX disse:


> É impressão minha ou no sat24 fica-se com a ideia que este evento pela rota que leva já era?



Sim, infelizmante. Para Lisboa e para sul já era. A festa vai para o litoral norte.


----------



## charlie17 (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

20.3°C
HR 92%
Acumulado 3.8mm
Vento 6km/h
Rajada máxima 40km/h
1014 hPa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Rajada 80km/h na estação do meteoleiria

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (13 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Chove bem agora, vento forte


----------



## Rui Alex (13 Out 2018 às 22:12)

Acho que aqui em lisboa e margem sul só passa o trailer... A sessão completa deve ser mais a norte... Bolas.


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:14)

Em leiria esta bastante tempestuoso, falei agora com os meus pais e ha zonas sem Luz, as portaa fecham se sozinhas e as chapas sofrem


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Céu a limpar e o vento começa a diminuir de intensidade.
Tudo mais calmo, já vi nortadas com rajadas mais fortes eheh


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

A parte mais intensa do vento vem do quadrante oeste e noroeste do furacao, apos a passagem do olho, que traz uma calma traicoeira. Sera por volta da 1h da madrugada. E na regiao litoral centro.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Por aqui sopra bem, de Noroeste a 50 km/h.


----------



## Pedros (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Malveira Oeste aumentou um pouco o vento mas nada significativo para já


----------



## Rajujas (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

bakalhau disse:


> Aqui na Amadora voltou em força a rajada de vento, ao mesmo tempo que o olho tocou terra mais a norte.



Depois de uma acalmia geral, aqui em Lisboa (Areeiro) também se registou agora, do nada, uma rajada bastante forte, voltando a acalmia logo depois. Nem estava à espera que voltasse o vento, mesmo que por momentos.

edit: Afinal o vento ainda não foi totalmente embora. Voltou a ficar um pouco mais intenso.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Mas que rajadas há a registar em Leiria alguém consegue dizer? O tempestuoso é relativo.


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Boa noite.
Pela parte que me toca, o Leslie foi um fail (até agora).


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 22:16)

Calmia total agora em S. Matinho do Porto depois de uma meia hora bastante intensa de vento e chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

irpsit disse:


> A parte mais intensa do vento vem do quadrante oeste e noroeste do furacao, apos a passagem do olho, que traz uma calma traicoeira. Sera por volta da 1h da madrugada. E na regiao litoral centro.


Esse campo de ventos está mais a norte do que o previsto. Apostaria mais no litoral norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:17)

"Landfall" a ocorrer na Figueira da Foz:









rfilipeg disse:


> Mas que rajadas há a registar em Leiria alguém consegue dizer? O tempestuoso é relativo.



Esta acabou de registar *80 km/h.*


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 22:18)

Leiria é relativamente tão perto e aqui não se passa nada 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Em coimbra a tdt foi abaixo por breves instantes


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Pombal, incrível as rajadas...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 22:19)

Aqui uma lista de ocorrências em termos nacionais. 

https://traumas.online/occurrences


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 22:21)

As luzes da rua acabaram de se apagar

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk

Edit: já voltaram.


----------



## bakalhau (13 Out 2018 às 22:21)

Rajadas a (continuarem) a aumentar de intensidade e de frequência desde há 15 minutos para cá.


----------



## rfilipeg (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Presume-se então que o campo de ventos é muito concentrado.


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Esta a aumentar bastante o vento em coimbra


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 22:23)

Candy disse:


> As luzes da rua acabaram de se apagar
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Aqui também.. fui á rua e qual não é o meu espanto por ver estrelas no céu!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 22:24)

Na CMTV comunicam que caiu um ramo de árvore na Nazaré. Às tantas vão meter um especialista em botânica no estúdio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2018 às 22:27)

A chuva por agora já parou, o acumulado não chegou aos 2 mm.
Já existe uma ocorrencia por queda de árvores no meu concelho, e em Abrantes já existe registo de inundações.
Entretando já vai a caminho das 100 ocorrencias a nivel nacional, pela meteorologia adversa.
A TVI24, estava a adiantar que estão 15 mil clientes sem electrecidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Olho na Figueira da Foz 






*998,2 hPa* marcados nesta estação.


----------



## TekClub (13 Out 2018 às 22:28)

por aqui esta muito vento já foi a luz a baixo 2 vezes...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:29)

Rajadas de vento fortes agora mas já vejo a lua 

A luz falhou na rua mas já voltou


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Out 2018 às 22:30)

De á uns 5 minutos para cá apareceram por aqui umas rajadas mais intensas e a luz na rua foi abaixo neste preciso momento


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2018 às 22:32)

A intensidade do vento aumentou um pouco.


----------



## manganao (13 Out 2018 às 22:32)

Aqui por caldas da Rainha nem vento sopra nem chove agora tudo calmo


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2018 às 22:32)

Luz continua a falhar.Na rua não há luz. Vento mais calmo


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Há pouco, um episódio de vento e chuva forte. Luz falhou na rua. Agora falhou por instantes em casa.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

No Guincho sopra a 74 km/h.

Aqui também está muito forte, a luz já piscou várias vezes.
Na minha rua já não há luz.


----------



## Tonton (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Já são dois cortes momentâneos seguidos na electricidade...


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Tenho falado com os meus que são da fig e que está um vento mt forte e a luz está sempre a falhar. Dizem que parece que a casa abana


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Luzes a piscar muito frequentemente, nem em tempestades de Inverno vi isto a piscar tanto.

Pressão a subir, *1008,4 hPa. 16ºC. Vento moderado de NW. *


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Falha momentânea da electricidade aqui em Loures, voltou segundos depois.


----------



## manganao (13 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Aqui por caldas da Rainha nem vento sopra nem chove agora tudo calmo, a luz da rua é que já foi embora e voltou


----------



## DaniFR (13 Out 2018 às 22:35)

Vento muito forte, tem estado a aumentar de intensidade.  A luz já está a dar sinal. 
No caminho há pouco do trabalho para casa já havia bastantes pequenos ramos na estrada e caixotes do lixo virados.


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

por aqui vento normal para um dia de inverno, já vi pior, muito pior.
chuva tem caído, mas nada de especial, flop.

quanto à luz tem piscado e quase falhado por diversas vezes.


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Luz a piscar muito (Lisboa). Uma intermitência que não me recordo de ver por estas bandas.


----------



## Rajujas (13 Out 2018 às 22:38)

Como já muitos disseram, a luz anda a piscar bastante. E espreitando outros tópicos de seguimento (sul e litoral norte), o mesmo se passa lá.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:39)

*88 km/h* em Coimbra e* 998,5 hPa.

*


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:39)

Rajadas fortes agora. Luz dentro de casa completamente estavel e fora tambem


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Out 2018 às 22:39)

vitamos disse:


> Luz a piscar muito (Lisboa). Uma intermitência que não me recordo de ver por estas bandas.



Embora as coisas estejam muito calmas por Setubal, mas também nunca vi a luz a “falhar” tanto e tão de seguida


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 22:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Falha momentânea da electricidade aqui em Loures, voltou segundos depois.



Mais uma falha.

Tenho estado na janela e é interessante ver a luz toa lá fora até à serra por vezes a piscar.


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Mas alguem explica sff o porque disso acontecer a volta de Lisboa e aqui estar tudo ok e estavel ?


----------



## TekClub (13 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Esta mesmo muito vento nunca vi uma coisa assim a luz sempre a piscar...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Luz a falhar também por Carnaxide. Rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## tucha (13 Out 2018 às 22:42)

Quem tem cm tv que a ligue agora, estavam a transmitir da figueira e s coisa está complicada...
Por aqui por Lx e depois de um período muito mau entre a 18 e as 21 horas , tempo de alguma chuva e muito, muito vento com muitas rajadas , a coisa acalmou...
Mas algo de estranho se passa pq a luz piscou varias vezes em casa e na rua já apagou e reacendeu varias vezes, alguem sabe o que se está a passar a esse nivel?


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:44)

Incrivel o vento em coimbra, mais uma vez a proteccao civil falha em toda a linha, zero de avisos por sms.
Ja andam bombeiros pelas ruas


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Vento a aumentar bastante outra vez... 
como interpretar aquela mancha de radar? ainda pode chover bem mais na zona Oeste, boas descargas de chuva possíveis? isso é que me interessa.Podem virar pra sul aqueles braços??


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 22:45)

a energia eléctrica é gerada noutros locais e passa pela rede de distribuição de alta e muito alta tensão.
basta estarem a ocorrer condições adversas nos locais por onde passa a distribuição, para afectar locais a dezenas de kms que recebem energia proveniente dessa rede.


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 22:46)

Possível off-topic: 
Algo se passou no aeroporto  com tantos aviões a esperar para conseguirem aterrar só espero que não tenha sido grave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 22:47)

Respondendo para a tua zona:


jamestorm disse:


> ainda pode chover bem mais na zona Oeste


Não.


jamestorm disse:


> boas descargas de chuva possíveis?


E não.


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 22:50)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade agora

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Uauu vento agora de Oeste com uma força incrível....


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2018 às 22:52)

AJJ disse:


> Mas alguem explica sff o porque disso acontecer a volta de Lisboa e aqui estar tudo ok e estavel ?



Em Odivelas, até ver, a luz também se tem mantido estável. Também ao preço que pagamos o kWh....
Lá fora, vento moderado a forte e uns chuviscos. Nada de extraordinário. Ainda bem!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 22:53)

*93 km/h *em Coimbra


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Rachie disse:


> Possível off-topic:
> Algo se passou no aeroporto  com tantos aviões a esperar para conseguirem aterrar só espero que não tenha sido grave.
> 
> 
> ...



No Flightradar não se vê nenhum avião em espera .


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Coimbra debaixo de fogo


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:55)

Ja dispararam alarmes, caem chapas e vazos, muito cuidado


----------



## Rachie (13 Out 2018 às 22:56)

meko60 disse:


> No Flightradar não se vê nenhum avião em espera .


Há bocado vi uma imagem algures em que estavam alguns. Já devem ter conseguido aterrar entretanto. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Vidros a partirem, ou telhas, que situacao


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Vento voltou com rajadas bem fortes


----------



## tucha (13 Out 2018 às 22:59)

Cm tv a transmitir live agora de Buarcos, vê-se vento fortissimo!!!


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:01)

Coimbra: arvore caida, aqui mesmo ao lado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2018 às 23:02)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas, até ver, a luz também se tem mantido estável. Também ao preço que pagamos o kWh....
> Lá fora, vento moderado a forte e uns chuviscos. Nada de extraordinário. Ainda bem!



Aqui em casa também ainda não faltou a luz, só na rua


----------



## Peters (13 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Vejo relâmpagos aqui pelo Montijo, e o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Vidros das janelas a embaciar já! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Levou parte de cima de muro junta


----------



## Pipoca-da-trovoada (13 Out 2018 às 23:04)

Ponte 25 de abril fechada e em  principio a vasco da gama está pelo mesmo caminho, no entanto ha uma hora passei na vasco da gama e soapanhei com uns abanõezinhos.
Perto da minha rua uma árvore tombada. O céu aqui está praticamente estrelado com algum vento


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 23:04)

Rachie disse:


> Há bocado vi uma imagem algures em que estavam alguns. Já devem ter conseguido aterrar entretanto.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



No Porto estão 7 aviões em espera às voltas para aterrar. O ultimo aterras foi às 22h40 da Easyjet.


----------



## JTavares (13 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Árvores caídas nos Olivais Coimbra. Rajadas de vento fortíssimas !!!


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Rachie disse:


> Possível off-topic:
> Algo se passou no aeroporto  com tantos aviões a esperar para conseguirem aterrar só espero que não tenha sido grave.
> 
> 
> ...





meko60 disse:


> No Flightradar não se vê nenhum avião em espera .


Já está explicado no tópico "Aviação". Uma emergência a bordo.


----------



## fhff (13 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Vento aumentou de intensidade nos últimos momentos. Alguma iluminação pública off.


----------



## Pipoca-da-trovoada (13 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Relâmpagos para que lado do montiko? Sai agora da broega e estavam estrelas no ceu!



Peters disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos aqui pelo Montijo, e o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (13 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Rachie disse:


> Há bocado vi uma imagem algures em que estavam alguns. Já devem ter conseguido aterrar entretanto.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



No Porto estão 7 aviões em espera às voltas para aterrar. O ultimo aterras foi às 22h40 da Easyjet.


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 23:06)

DracoLX disse:


> É impressão minha ou no sat24 fica-se com a ideia que este evento pela rota que leva já era?



Sim, infelizmante. Para Lisboa e para sul já era. A festa vai para o litoral norte.


----------



## Peters (13 Out 2018 às 23:08)

Pipoca-da-trovoada disse:


> Relâmpagos para que lado do montiko? Sai agora da broega e estavam estrelas no ceu!



Em direção à serra da Arrábida 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 23:09)

Peters disse:


> Em direção à serra da Arrábida
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




não vi nada, e estou no pinhal novo que não fica assim tão longe e vejo perfeitamente a serra.


----------



## tucha (13 Out 2018 às 23:11)

E aqui pelos olivais , ficamos sem iluminação publica na rua, mas já voltou...
O vento por aqui aumentou bastante de intensidade na ultima meia hora, mas não chove...trovoada ainda não ouvi, e às vezes ouço qd andan pelo Montijo...


----------



## Peters (13 Out 2018 às 23:12)

Marco pires disse:


> não vi nada, e estou no pinhal novo que não fica assim tão longe e vejo perfeitamente a serra.



Foram 2 clarões que vi... mas já começo a pensar que talvez tenha sido algum ovni...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (13 Out 2018 às 23:12)

Não são relâmpagos possivelmente linhas eléctricas a explodirem com o vento que dá uma espécie de clarão verde bastante visível mesmo a grandes distâncias...


----------



## Peters (13 Out 2018 às 23:13)

Outro clarão mesmo agora


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:14)

Base Aérea de Monte Real: *102 km/h (22h)*


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Aqui esta Uma das chapas voadoras, nojo do palhaco que esta a falar na rtp3, que diz que quem nao tirou as coisas foi por incuria, nao houve a m**** de um aviso por sms que fosse, quem hoje esteve desligado da TV nao sabia nada


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Linha de instabilidade, aparentemente associada ao ciclone, formou-se na zona sul e centro, para o interior. Mais parece ser uma frente fria. 
Nada para Lisboa, passa (como é hábito) ao largo


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 23:15)

vou para a teoria das linhas eléctricas, não te esqueças que ali na zona da atalaia passam os postes de alta tensão


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2018 às 23:16)

Peters disse:


> Outro clarão mesmo agora
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Há trovoada pelo Alentejo, provavelmente esses clarões vêm de lá.


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Pelo Montijo vento bastante forte de noroeste, muitos ramos partidos pela estrada, não está nada agradável na rua. 
Junto ao rio em Alcochete estava bastante "intragável".
Arrefeceu bastante em pouco tempo quando passou a frente, com uma rápida chuvada pela hora de jantar. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Relampagos para SW.


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

A sério agora do nada parou? Zero vento nada... Que cena! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Em Coimbra está um caos; para quem é de lá a Rua Nicolau Chanterenne tem dois ramos atravessados no meio da estrada e estão carros parados lá há mais de 20min, tinha umas cadeiras pesadonas (daquelas de bar com patas de metal), e uma quase que ia voando da varanda abaixo-nao me julguem, eu não tenho espaço para todas elas dentro de casa  ), e do lado de trás dos prédios (onde há um vale), o vento já deitou muitos ramos abaixo também


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Out 2018 às 23:23)

Bem, vou para a cama, que isto parece não dar mais nada
Boa noite a todos e boas trovoadas e temporais para os vossos lados


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2018 às 23:25)

Não se passa nada nem chuva e pouco vento.. rajada máxima desta tempestade mais forte desde 1846 de 58km/h e precipitação de 4,6mm voltem depressões normais estão perdoadas...


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 23:25)

Parece que para a cidade de Lisboa já não há mais nada para ver


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 23:25)

a piscar da luz por aqui quase que acabou, apenas um momento agora mas menos frequente.


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 23:26)

Opa em Pombal, foi assustador sim, mas acabar assim do nada? So isto? Esperava mais, mas para variar...meio fiasco! Hein

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Out 2018 às 23:27)

A luz foi-se pela segunda vez.. E ainda não voltou 
O vento voltou a intensificar-se com rajadas bem fortes.. A estrada já secou!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Rajadas fortes agora. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Quando a luz vai abaixo aqui em Alcobaça, a Vodafone fica completamente sem rede durante vários minutos. Está neste momento em baixo! Inacreditável!


----------



## Marco pires (13 Out 2018 às 23:29)

e pronto, venha a próxima que esta já deu o que tinha a dar.


----------



## jotasetubal (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

miguel disse:


> Não se passa nada nem chuva e pouco vento.. rajada máxima desta tempestade mais forte desde 1846 de 58km/h e precipitação de 4,6mm voltem depressões normais estão perdoadas...



Não tenho nenhuma maneira de medir a velocidade do vento mas, de uma forma empírica, este evento parece estar ao nível de uma boa tempestade de inverno. Pode não ser o pior que Setubal já viu, mas não deixa de estar agressivo


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 23:30)

Tudo muito calmo pela Amadora /Venteira que até é uma zona que no inverno sofre com o vento. A relva do telhado não mexe, de quando em vez há uma rajada um pouco mais forte mas honestamente no Inverno é pior que isto!

Relativamente à comunicação social e estas coberturas televisivas parece que quando não há nada para falar, tentam ao máximo criar "caso", fazendo mais drama do que outra coisa.
Quedas de árvores há no ano inteiro... MAS !!


Vamos ver agora o que vem lá para o resto da noite, mas penso que aqui "pelo meu quintal" já não vai haver emoção..


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:32)

AJJ disse:


> Parece que para a cidade de Lisboa já não há mais nada para ver


O vento continuará a ser o mais forte, ainda há rajadas de 70 km/h de NW por muitos locais.


----------



## bakalhau (13 Out 2018 às 23:33)

Zulo disse:


> Tudo muito calmo pela Amadora /Venteira que até é uma zona que no inverno sofre com o vento. A relva do telhado não mexe, de quando em vez há uma rajada um pouco mais forte mas honestamente no Inverno é pior que isto!
> 
> Relativamente à comunicação social e estas coberturas televisivas parece que quando não há nada para falar, tentam ao máximo criar "caso", fazendo mais drama do que outra coisa.
> Quedas de árvores há no ano inteiro... MAS !!
> ...


Curiosamente nas minhas traseiras esteve (e ainda está mas acalmou um pouco) do mais agressivo que me lembro desde que moro aqui, mas suponho que seja normal, as coisas provavelmente mudas muito nem que seja num espaço de 500 metros/1km.


----------



## telegram (13 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Um período de calmaria em Miranda do Corvo, após ventos bastante fortes.
Curiosidade: parece que anda sobre Miranda um bando de gaivotas.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (13 Out 2018 às 23:35)

a minha garagem foi pelo ar, e algo chocou com a minha casa, é a pior tempestade de que tenho memoria


----------



## AJJ (13 Out 2018 às 23:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O vento continuará a ser o mais forte, ainda há rajadas de 70 km/h de NW por muitos locais.



na cidade mesmo ? Aqui por esta zona está tudo tão calmo que arrisco dizer que já vi ocorrencias muito muito piores


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Caos na Rua, um espelho de transito dobrado pela parte de debaixo, contentores arrastados uns 20m


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 23:42)

bakalhau disse:


> Curiosamente nas minhas traseiras esteve (e ainda está mas acalmou um pouco) do mais agressivo que me lembro desde que moro aqui, mas suponho que seja normal, as coisas provavelmente mudas muito nem que seja num espaço de 500 metros/1km.


Se calhar está relacionado com a direcção do vento, não sei..  Eu aqui tenho a protecção de prédios a toda a volta, a direcção pode ter influência... Mas no meu caso é assim mesmo.. Nada de mais.


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 23:42)

kikofra disse:


> Caos na Rua, um espelho de transito dobrado pela parte de debaixo, contentores arrastados uns 20m


Mas vento zero, já parou tudo certo aí em Leiria, e que em pombal nada...acabou do nada! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (13 Out 2018 às 23:44)

Vento forte com rajadas. Acabou de faltar a luz, mas já voltou.


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Brites disse:


> Mas vento zero, já parou tudo certo aí em Leiria, e que em pombal nada...acabou do nada!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Esqueci-me de avisar, nao estou em leiria, foi em coimbra


----------



## kikofra (13 Out 2018 às 23:45)

A1 cortada em pombal, rtp3


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Vento ficou mais forte de novo


----------



## Brites (13 Out 2018 às 23:46)

kikofra disse:


> Esqueci-me de avisar, nao estou em leiria, foi em coimbra


Pois... convinha avisar ahhahaah 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Vento forte na zona alta da Póvoa. Numa saída à rua medi vento sustentado entre 30 e 40 Km/h com rajadas entre 50 e 60 Km/h. O lixo e os sacos do lixo deixados fora dos contentores por cidadãos sem civismo voavam pela rua fora. Alguns raminhos partidos, mas nada de mais. Sublinho que há noites de verão com nortada até mais violenta por aqui, a única diferença é que esta "nortada" tem uma maior componente W, é de WNW tendo rodado de WSW recentemente e então intensificado-se.
*86% *de HR, ainda bastante elevada, o vento arrastava pingos esparsos ou chuvisco.
*16,4ºC* foi o último valor da temperatura em descida, cerca das 23h (22:00 utc).


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Vento médio de *70 km/h *na Figueira


----------



## jamestorm (13 Out 2018 às 23:49)

fiquei sem luz aqui em Sao Martinho, o vento tem tido algumas rajadas maiores, mas em geral tudo calmo por agora.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (13 Out 2018 às 23:51)

jamestorm disse:


> fiquei sem luz aqui em Sao Martinho, o vento tem tido algumas rajadas maiores, mas em geral tudo calmo por agora.



A Vodafone nas couves nesta zona.


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2018 às 23:55)

Registo do pluviometro cá de casa, 3mm certinhos.
Há uma estação aqui na Venteira, tenho de comparar com essa estação..


----------



## Maravedi (13 Out 2018 às 23:55)

Em Coimbra o vento foi/está forte... há relatos de vários danos.
Eu estou na parte alta da cidade e as minhas telhas ainda dançam no telhado (vivo no ultimo andar, o barulho das telhas é impressionante)... muitas telhas voaram e pelo menos um carro que tem vidro panorâmico, está agora descapotável.
Assisti a um toldo a desaparecer por cima de um prédio de 6 andares e desse prédio vi uma caleira que ficou espetada no passeio a menos de 10cms de outro carro...
O telhado do meu prédio tinha sido mudado em 2010... agora vai ter de ser um novo... choveram imensas telhas...

Quanto ao vento... acalma uns minutos e depois renova força...
A velocidade das nuvens é algo que nunca tinha assistido.


----------



## srr (14 Out 2018 às 00:01)

1.8 mm.....nada mais.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2018 às 00:01)

StormRic disse:


> Vento forte na zona alta da Póvoa. Numa saída à rua medi vento sustentado entre 30 e 40 Km/h com rajadas entre 50 e 60 Km/h. O lixo e os sacos do lixo deixados fora dos contentores por cidadãos sem civismo voavam pela rua fora. Alguns raminhos partidos, mas nada de mais. Sublinho que há noites de verão com nortada até mais violenta por aqui, a única diferença é que esta "nortada" tem uma maior componente W, é de WNW tendo rodado de WSW recentemente e então intensificado-se.
> *86% *de HR, ainda bastante elevada, o vento arrastava pingos esparsos ou chuvisco.
> *16,4ºC* foi o último valor da temperatura em descida, cerca das 23h (22:00 utc).



Sim, como aqui.
A Nortada violenta em pleno verão desta zona, mete este evento no bolso.
Com isto não quero dizer que queria destruição, tal como tu, estamos apenas a constatar factos. Os 84 km/h de hoje fez cócegas ao registo de 100,1 km/h de Junho. 

Vento forte e 15,4 graus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Perdi a luz e comunicações ás 23h30...


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 00:04)

Brites disse:


> Pois... convinha avisar ahhahaah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Com o caos que estava nem me lembrei


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:06)

Chuva moderada a forte agora...


----------



## AMFC (14 Out 2018 às 00:08)

Esta Leslie foi uma mentirosa até final, até Lisboa que seria das mais atingidas afinal só levou com algum vento de Noroeste e um aguaceiro mais intenso, ao contrário de outras zonas do país.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2018 às 00:12)

176km/h de rajada na Figueira da Foz. Queixem-se do que quiserem mas tenham alguma consideração por todos aqueles que estão a sofrer estragos (conheço alguns). Comparar depressões vulgares, ou até nortadas locais com rajadas acima de 170km/h... quer dizer... Acham um evento normal?


----------



## Pedros (14 Out 2018 às 00:13)

Bem não foi tao exciting como pensávamos. A célebre noite dos micro bursts aqui na zona oeste faz a Leslie passar por uma noite de ventania e felizmente. Sei q a figueira foi a mais afetada e espero que nada de grave tenha acontecido e o meu pensamento está com todos eles mas aqui já vão sendo horas de dormir. Um bem haja a todos!


----------



## Aboadinho (14 Out 2018 às 00:13)

Redes móveis "off" em boa parte do litoral centro.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 00:17)




----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2018 às 00:18)

Luz continua muito instável por aqui!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 00:20)

AMFC disse:


> Esta Leslie foi uma mentirosa até final, até Lisboa que seria das mais atingidas afinal só levou com algum vento de Noroeste e um aguaceiro mais intenso, ao contrário de outras zonas do país.


A tempestade em si tem a sua dinâmica e foi muito díficil determinar onde ia fazer "landfall". Lisboa era prevista como das mais atingidas pelos modelos, mas as coisas mudam, os modelos numéricos também falham a curto prazo quanto a estes eventos. Por acaso, o pior ficou para Coimbra e Aveiro, como referem a rajada de 176 km/h é algo incrível.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 00:21)




----------



## Squirrel (14 Out 2018 às 00:21)

Rachie disse:


> Possível off-topic:
> Algo se passou no aeroporto  com tantos aviões a esperar para conseguirem aterrar só espero que não tenha sido grave.
> 
> 
> ...



Viva,
Um avião da Wizzair (pelo flightradar24), aparentemente após muita espera, borregou e foi dar mais uma voltita e aterrou mais tarde.
Passados uns minutos, mudou a pista da 21 para a 03.
Pode ter sido alguma eventualidade com o tal da Wizzair, dado que as horas deste seu "print" são próximo.
A sua não surge aqui:
http://ocorrenciasativas.pt/
Mas onde a recolheu aparenta ser mais completo, agradeço a informação.

Abraço!
AB


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2018 às 00:23)

Squirrel disse:


> Viva,
> Um avião da Wizzair (pelo flightradar24), aparentemente após muita espera, borregou e foi dar mais uma voltita e aterrou mais tarde.
> Passados uns minutos, mudou a pista da 21 para a 03.
> Pode ter sido alguma eventualidade com o tal da Wizzair, dado que as horas deste seu "print" são próximo.
> ...



Fumo a bordo de uma aeronave 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:24)

Aboadinho disse:


> Redes móveis "off" em boa parte do litoral centro.


Confirmo!


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2018 às 00:32)

Boa noite

Acabei de sair agora do trabalho, mas fui acompanhando a situação ao longo da noite.
Houve temporal mas correu tudo bem, o pico foi pelas 21h com ocorrência de aguaceiros moderados e vento forte com grandes rajadas.
Agora está tudo mais calmo, sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de NW.

Acumulado: *1,2 mm *
T. Atual: *16,5°C*
HR: 72%
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 00:42)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui a Leslie deixou um acumulado de 3.6mm , cerca de 1 hora de vendaval, e uma rajada máxima de 56km/h  Por agora já tudo tranquilo, e pressão em subida! Dia histórico para a meteorologia em Portugal, o impensável aconteceu! Landfall de uma TT (Ex: furacão cat. 1) em território português 

Para a posteridade...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 00:46)

Boas pessoal,

Obrigado pelas vossas partilhas!
Ainda bem que não foi assim tão forte como se esperava, porque para o Norte a coisa está feia.

Mínima de 16.2ºC e máxima de 27.6ºC, velocidade máxima do vento de 14 km/h e rajada máxima de 37 km/h. Quanto à precipitação 1.7 mm.

Com isto tudo fui ver a estação e o RS estava todo torto a ver se amanhã vejo melhor, não deu para mexer muito
Tudo mais calmo com 16.5ºC, 80% de HR e vento fraco de Leste 3 km/h. A pressão encontra-se a subir a bom ritmo, 1009 hPa.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 00:53)

Acham que o pior ja passou?


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 00:54)

kikofra disse:


> Acham que o pior ja passou?



Por Leiria?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 00:56)

remember disse:


> Por Leiria?


Ainda vigora o alerta vermelho até ás 4h...


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 00:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda vigora o alerta vermelho até ás 4h...



Sim é de ficar alerta, mas parece que o pior já passou, ali a zona do Porto é que a coisa está agreste...


----------



## rfilipeg (14 Out 2018 às 01:00)

remember disse:


> Sim é de ficar alerta, mas parece que o pior já passou, ali a zona do Porto é que a coisa está agreste...



No Porto já esteve agreste, Está tudo mais calmo estamos a chegar ao "fim da linha".


----------



## DaniFR (14 Out 2018 às 01:00)

Por Coimbra está um caos. Nunca vi nada assim. Tenho uma árvore de grande porte caída à porta de casa a cortar a estrada, por sorte não caiu em cima da casa e do carro. 
Muitas casas sem telhado, chapas no meio da estrada, árvores caídas por toda a cidade, A1 cortada na zona de Condeixa, placas de sinalização arrancadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:00)

remember disse:


> Sim é de ficar alerta, mas parece que o pior já passou, ali a zona do Porto é que a coisa está agreste...


A zona da Marinha grande, litoral de Alcobaça e Leiria foi muito afectada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:02)

rfilipeg disse:


> No Porto já esteve agreste, Está tudo mais calmo estamos a chegar ao "fim da linha".


No interior norte ainda está agreste...


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 01:04)

rfilipeg disse:


> No Porto já esteve agreste, Está tudo mais calmo estamos a chegar ao "fim da linha".



Obrigado @rfilipeg como estava  a ver pelo radar ainda bastante precipitação.



luismeteo3 disse:


> A zona da Marinha grande, litoral de Alcobaça e Leiria foi muito afectada...


Pois, aquela parte mais activa, foi mesmo entrar entre Leiria e Coimbra, depois foi sempre a varrer Aveiro e depois Porto.


----------



## Dematos (14 Out 2018 às 01:19)

Só agora tive rede e net. 
Foi brutal, durante 1h e meia, mais coisa menos coisa; mas durante uma meia hora foram rajadas de meter medo.
Houve estragos: várias casas aqui da rua destelhadas; rua cortada por queda de árvores; entrada para o Louriçal cortada antes da rotunda do "biscoito"...  foi o que consegui saber, haverá concerteza muito mais!! E o susto da churrasqueira aqui da casa ter tombado para o terraço o que provocou um estrondo do caneco!!!


----------



## Maravedi (14 Out 2018 às 01:21)

Maravedi disse:


> Em Coimbra o vento foi/está forte... há relatos de vários danos.
> Eu estou na parte alta da cidade e as minhas telhas ainda dançam no telhado (vivo no ultimo andar, o barulho das telhas é impressionante)... muitas telhas voaram e pelo menos um carro que tem vidro panorâmico, está agora descapotável.
> Assisti a um toldo a desaparecer por cima de um prédio de 6 andares e desse prédio vi uma caleira que ficou espetada no passeio a menos de 10cms de outro carro...
> O telhado do meu prédio tinha sido mudado em 2010... agora vai ter de ser um novo... choveram imensas telhas...
> ...



Actualização:
desci à rua para ajudar a remover telhas e caleiras que estavam no meio da estrada. Pelo menos 3 carros com vidros destruídos, incluindo o meu que estava a uns 15 metros do prédio em zona que eu pensava segura... carros a uns 20 metros também apresentavam danos, alguns com chapa perfurada, tal o impacto das telhas de barro.
Enquanto tentava tapar o vidro começou a chover intensamente... tenho temperatura registada a 15,8 mas com os danos não posso garantir que o sensor esteja OK.

Amanhã verei como estão as estufas que tenho na Marinha Grande e uma habitação secundária, já que parece que este fenómeno escolheu atacar precisamente zonas onde tenho bens.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:22)

Chuva no litoral centro com a entrada do pós-frontal...


----------



## JTavares (14 Out 2018 às 01:23)

Dei uma volta na zona alta de Coimbra e digo-vos que em 44 anos de vida nunca vi um grau de destruição como este. Ramos e detritos por todo o lado, além de telhas, chapas e vidros.  Não havia uma rua que não tivesse arvores derrubadas. Algumas foram literalmente rachadas Alto a baixo como se tivessem levado com um machado. 
Fiquei siderado ao ver um poste de cimento com fios telefonicos, repito cimento, partido ao meio. 
A casa onde vivo escapou por 2 mts à queda de 2 cedros enormes. 
Inesquecível este evento sinceramente.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 01:27)

JTavares disse:


> Dei uma volta na zona alta de Coimbra e digo-vos que em 44 anos de vida nunca vi um grau de destruição como este. Ramos e detritos por todo o lado, além de telhas, chapas e vidros.  Não havia uma rua que não tivesse arvores derrubadas. Algumas foram literalmente rachadas Alto a baixo como se tivessem levado com um machado.
> Fiquei siderado ao ver um poste de cimento com fios telefonicos, repito cimento, partido ao meio.
> A casa onde vivo escapou por 2 mts à queda de 2 cedros enormes.
> Inesquecível este evento sinceramente.


Foi horrivel este evento aqui, choviam telhas e arvores, parece que o tempo tao calmo a tarde ja o fazia adivinhar.


----------



## Dematos (14 Out 2018 às 01:30)

E continua a não haver luz; só vejo luzes de carros e lanternas!


----------



## aoc36 (14 Out 2018 às 01:35)

Na Figueira da Foz um estabelecimento na marginal ficou totalmente destruído. Na cmtv agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:39)

Está a aumentar o vento outra vez, mas tem estado calmo. Só chuva fraca a moderada. Vento forte agora...


----------



## Candy (14 Out 2018 às 01:40)

Peniche
Tenho a dizer que o vento está a intensificar bastante de novo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2018 às 01:42)

ontem acumulou 2.9mm...

neste momento chuvisca bem, até se houve as goteiras  vento acalmou, umas rajadas de vez em quando mais moderadas


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:42)

Candy disse:


> Peniche
> Tenho a dizer que o vento está a intensificar bastante de novo.
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Aqui também e a chuva...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:52)

Placas metálicas e outros materiais de edifícios da Base Aérea de Monte Real voaram! Agora na CMTV. Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Rachie (14 Out 2018 às 01:53)

Aqui também. Vou tentar dormir, se o vento deixar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 02:03)

aoc36 disse:


> Na Figueira da Foz um estabelecimento na marginal ficou totalmente destruído. Na cmtv agora



Alguma ideia de qual foi?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 02:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguma ideia de qual foi?


Também vi mas não sei qual foi...


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2018 às 02:06)

o vento aqui também aumentou mais um pouco de novo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 02:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também vi mas não sei qual foi...



Obrigada de qualquer forma.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Out 2018 às 02:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Alguma ideia de qual foi?



Pareceu ser o johnny ringo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 02:17)

aoc36 disse:


> Pareceu ser o johnny ringo



A sério? Que azar! Quando eu era miúda, ardeu, se bem me lembro...


----------



## aoc36 (14 Out 2018 às 02:20)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério? Que azar! Quando eu era miúda, ardeu, se bem me lembro...



Mas aquilo está mt em mau estado. Ah carros estragos, mts árvores arrancadas.
És da figueira? Já ah luz para esses lados?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 02:26)

aoc36 disse:


> Mas aquilo está mt em mau estado. Ah carros estragos, mts árvores arrancadas.
> És da figueira? Já ah luz para esses lados?



Não, estou em Viseu. Mas tenho família na Figueira, já lá tive casa e passo lá férias há mais de 30 anos, assim como o Natal. É a minha segunda casa. Já há muitos anos que não entro no Johnny Ringo. Só na esplanada, no verão. Em Viseu a luz não falhou. Só tremelicou. Na Figueira sei que falhou em alguns sítios. Falei com uma prima que vive lá para saber se estava tudo ok e ela disse que a cidade estava um caos mas que eles estavam bem.


----------



## Crissie (14 Out 2018 às 02:30)

Por volta das 21:30 houve rajadas fenomenais com chuva bastante intensa. Agora está tudo tranquilo . Sopra um vento considerável posso dizer que "normal".


Peço só para as pessoas não encherem o tópico com conversas banais . Podem usar o chat :/ obrigada e boa noite .


----------



## TekClub (14 Out 2018 às 02:34)

Por aqui foi mesmo o fim do mundo fiquei com telhas partidas, há casas que ficaram sem telhado, vamos la ver quanto tempo demoram a resolver a falha de luz mas há relatos de muitos postes caídos...


----------



## charlie17 (14 Out 2018 às 02:47)

Após umas horas de calma, o vento está a intensificar bastante devido aos remanescentes da depressão (o vento rodou de S para NW porque estamos a ser atingidos pela parte Oeste do sistema)
13.7°C
0.3mm na última hora
HR 90%
Vento sustentado de NW com 20km/h
1018 hPa


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2018 às 06:00)

Boas
Só agora consegui restabelecer ligações.
Contínuo sem eletricidade , só a Barosa não  tem Luz.
 A estação e o router estão ligados a um inversor+bateria.

Rajada máxima de 80.6 km/h as 22:21h
Pressão mínima de 1011.0 hPa
Acumulado de 4.6 mm

Dei agora a volta à Barosa e não vejo nada que possa estar a provocar este corte.
Estradas transitáveis com pequenos ramos caídos e folhagens.


----------



## Toby (14 Out 2018 às 06:31)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Só agora consegui restabelecer ligações.
> Contínuo sem eletricidade , só a Barosa não  tem Luz.
> A estação e o router estão ligados a um inversor+bateria.



Bom dia,

Têm uma autonomia de quantos horas com a vossa bateria?


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2018 às 06:45)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Têm uma autonomia de quantos horas com a vossa bateria?


2 dias


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2018 às 07:50)

Só agora com a luz do dia se começa a ver alguma violência.
Mesmo aqui ao lado da estação.


----------



## Rui Alex (14 Out 2018 às 08:38)

Crissie disse:


> Por volta das 21:30 houve rajadas fenomenais com chuva bastante intensa. Agora está tudo tranquilo . Sopra um vento considerável posso dizer que "normal".
> 
> 
> Peço só para as pessoas não encherem o tópico com conversas banais . Podem usar o chat :/ obrigada e boa noite .



Aqui na Amora, a minha velha oregon cientific, exposta a SW, registou, no pico da tempestade, uma velocidade média do vento de 28 km/h e uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h às 20: 50. A partir das 21 deve ter sido a passagem da frente, o vento caiu a pique e rodou de SW para N. Como estou numa encosta voltada a SW, passei a estar protegido. Mas ouvia-se o vento nas árvores no topo da colina.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 08:40)

Por aqui o que choveu não chegou aos 2 mm, e foi por volta das 22:30, depois disso nunca mais choveu, e felizmente em termos de vento, posso dizer que a situação até foi calma, diria que soprou na casa dos 80 km/h no máximo, as tempestades do inverno passado foram bem piores, de salientar apenas algumas coisas mais leves, que esvoaçaram.
A luz só falou na rua e foi por breves segundos, dentro de casa estive sempre electrecidade, e a tdt, apenas falhou por poucos minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2018 às 09:35)

Boas,

Já estão acessíveis os dados de ontem.
Aqui estão os 176,4km/h de rajada máxima na Figueira da Foz. INCRÍVEL.
Se faz favor não deturpem aquilo que eu disse ontem em relação ao vento, apenas fiz uma análise à minha zona, tão simples quanto isso.
Tenho sempre rajada máxima anual em meses de Verão, e provavelmente este ano acontecerá o mesmo. Tenho noção que ocorreram grandes estragos, e tenho pena por isso, portanto, dispenso lições de moral. Obrigado.


----------



## Zorros (14 Out 2018 às 10:05)

Que triste recorde de vento na Figueira da Foz!! Rasto de destruição elevado na malha urbana. Não sei como está no resto do concelho! Casas unifamiliares, prédios, tudo com prejuízos! O prédio dos meus pais ficou parcialmente destelhado e em redor não ficou um telhado intacto! Árvores nem comento...


----------



## Rachie (14 Out 2018 às 10:18)

Pelo que vejo da minha varanda, felizmente, parece não ter havida grandes danos, mas tenho uma visão muito limitada.

Voaram algumas chapas do parque que está a ser construído. Os pinos de plástico estão no sitio, mas juro que ontem não os vi durante a tempestade, o que me leva a crer que já foi hoje alguém à obra "por ordem"o caos.

Aqui no meu bloco de prédios vejo alguma terra espalhada, oriunda de vasos que as pessoas deixaram nas varandas 

Para mim o único estrago foi uma protecção que tínhamos na churrasqueira para evitar que os pombos lá entrem que se rompeu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (14 Out 2018 às 10:28)

Estragos em Mafra 



Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 10:50)

O vento voltou agora a soprar de forma moderada.




"A passagem do furacão Leslie por Portugal provocou estragos em diversas explorações agrícolas. As imagens que aqui publicamos são desta manhã, na Sociedade Agrícola do Vale do Lis, Lda, na zona de Leiria, onde as estufas ficaram neste estado."

Resta-me deixar aqui uma palavra de força a todos os agricultores principalmente que ficaram afectados com estragos causados pela passagem do Leslie.


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 11:11)

rajadas fortes agora


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Out 2018 às 11:16)

Praia da Vieira
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1882852251798204&id=298894643527314


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2018 às 11:36)

Depois desta amostra de tempestade por AQUI, o dia hoje segue igual a ontem, menos quente mas seco. 

Resumo de 1h normal de Outono:
 Rajada máxima 58km/h
Precipitação 4,6mm


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 11:37)

Estoros no chao, vasos e telhas partidos um pouco por Todo o lado, vidros da paragem de autocarros e da entrada de um predio partidos, diversos carros com danos, sinais de transito dobrados na base, arvores partidas é o cenario desta manha em coimbra


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 11:45)

Boas, fiz agora uma pequena visita por partes da cidade, tirei algumas fotos, mas não as estou a conseguir colocar no fórum, alguém me pode ajudar? Em relação ao que se passou ontem à noite, houve vento mesmo muito forte, vi montes de coisas a voar e por mais que uma vez senti que as janelas poderiam rebentar, mas a casa aguentou-se, o facto de estar abrigada a sul deve ter ajudado, e também não tenho árvores nas proximidades, de manhã até parecia quase tudo normal aqui, apenas alguns estores e ramos no chão, mas o resto da cidade está em muito mau estado...


----------



## AJJ (14 Out 2018 às 11:53)

Podemos ainda esperar uns toques do Michael ?


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2018 às 12:03)

Pela Praia da Vieira no distrito de Leiria houve destruição, a construção de bares e prolongamento de esplanada são quase todos em materiais frágeis, como madeira, é normal haver mais destruição quando os materiais são frágeis. Afirmo isto pois já fui de férias muitas vezes para a praia da Vieira.






























Fotos de Jorge César, partilhadas pelo Meteoestrela- Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2018 às 12:11)

Olha a minha rica praia da Vieira como ficou ...praia que eu frequento há mais 50 anos...desde pequenino ,este ano não calhou lá ir .


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 12:26)

"Imagens impressionantes registadas naFigueira da Foz.
#Leslie#LesliePT
@jorgelemos"






Muita destruição principalmente pelo litoral do nosso país...


----------



## Aspvl (14 Out 2018 às 12:50)

Algumas imagens tiradas por um familiar meu que demonstram um pouco do que se passou por São Pedro de Moel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 12:53)

Muita destruição também pela Mata Nacional do Bussaco.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2018 às 13:10)

@Pedro1993 A mata Nacional do Buçaco já estava em mau estado...agora assim ainda vai ser pior.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2018 às 13:14)

Parque de campismo na Figueira da Foz completamente destruido, caravanas voaram varios metros com o vento, cerca de 80 roulotes e auto caravanas destruidas (Tvi )


----------



## huguh (14 Out 2018 às 13:17)

*Soure decreta calamidade pública após prejuízos em 90% das habitações*

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/mau...s-prejuizos-em-90-das-habitacoes-9998927.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Bom dia pessoal, 

O pós-Leslie trouxe um dia fresquinho! Vento moderado de NW gélido! Amanhã teremos alguma precipitação fruto da desintegração do ex-Michael, e lá para quinta-feira, uma acentuada subida da temperatura máxima, e um potente AA de volta 

Tatual: 19.4°c , 44% de HR , e vento moderado de NW,
Rajada máxima 33km/h.

Sem querer ferir susceptibilidades de ninguém,  não percebo como existe pessoas a comentarem que o evento foi um fiasco! Se calhar era preciso ter havido mortes para ter sido bom?! Lamentável, triste, e acima de tudo revela uma falta enorme de conhecimento do que  ia , ou não passar! Perguntem a quem levou com o pior em cima se foi fiasco?!  Deixo aqui uma palavra de apreço a todos os que tiveram avultados danos materiais nos seus bens! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 13:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas, fiz agora uma pequena visita por partes da cidade, tirei algumas fotos, mas não as estou a conseguir colocar no fórum, alguém me pode ajudar? Em relação ao que se passou ontem à noite, houve vento mesmo muito forte, vi montes de coisas a voar e por mais que uma vez senti que as janelas poderiam rebentar, mas a casa aguentou-se, o facto de estar abrigada a sul deve ter ajudado, e também não tenho árvores nas proximidades, de manhã até parecia quase tudo normal aqui, apenas alguns estores e ramos no chão, mas o resto da cidade está em muito mau estado...



Faz upload para o Imgur. Depois, clicas em cada foto e cópias o direct link. Já no fórum, clicas no símbolo da foto e fazes copy paste do direct link et voilà.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2018 às 13:37)

O evento foi bem forte por onde passou, só lamento não ter chovido nada na minha zona (Alenquer). já estamos a acusar bem a secura novamente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 13:41)

jamestorm disse:


> @Pedro1993 A mata Nacional do Buçaco já estava em mau estado...agora assim ainda vai ser pior.



É verdade seu o seu estado já não era o melhor agora com esta destruição, vai ficar com "feridas" que muito dificilmente irão sarar.
Pois uma árvore, em que uma ramos foi rasgado, é um chamativo á varios tipos de doenças entre elas a podridão, se der para fazer um corte limpo, por estes dias, é sempre bom, se não hover hipoótese, a última solução terá de ser o abate, o que por vezes em árvores centenárias deixa sempre pena.


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2018 às 13:43)

Boa Tarde, 
Existem coisas que não consigo entender, como por exemplo, como é que estão em alerta vermelho, sobretudo para vento, e muito boa gente, pelas imagens que vão aparecendo quer na comunicação social, quer nas redes sociais, que estacionam os carros debaixo de árvores.. Estavam à espera de quê? 
Falta ainda na população em geral, consciência de que cada um têm de fazer a sua parte da protecção civil.
Desculpem o off topic


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2018 às 13:59)

Snifa disse:


> Parque de campismo na Figueira da Foz completamente destruido, caravanas voaram varios metros com o vento, cerca de 80 roulotes e auto caravanas destruidas (Tvi )



Fotos que tirei ao ecrã da televisão (telemóvel) mas dá para ter uma ideia:


----------



## FSantos (14 Out 2018 às 14:05)

Hazores disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Existem coisas que não consigo entender, como por exemplo, como é que estão em alerta vermelho, sobretudo para vento, e muito boa gente, pelas imagens que vão aparecendo quer na comunicação social, quer nas redes sociais, que estacionam os carros debaixo de árvores.. Estavam à espera de quê?
> Falta ainda na população em geral, consciência de que cada um têm de fazer a sua parte da protecção civil.
> Desculpem o off topic



Exatamente! Ainda agora vi uma idiota/palerma/inconsequente, com idade para ter juizo, ao ser entrevistada para a televisao, responder a pergunta da jornalista "porque esta aqui? "pela aventura"... A estupidez humana nao tem limites. 

Tambem vi delimitadores de estrada, que deviam estar cheios de agua ou areia todos acumulados num jardim, alguns deles partidos. Claro que os contribuintes tem que pagar mais impostos, porque o responsavel da obra nao teve o profissionalismo de ou fazer ou mandar fazer o que deveria ser feito. Reina a preguica, a incompetencia. Em paises ditos civilizados andariam os militares, a protecao civil, as entidades camararias a limpar. Na Figueira da Foz andavam os habitantes a limpar as ruas. Republica das bananas.


----------



## charlie17 (14 Out 2018 às 14:30)

Bom dia.
O dia apresenta-se bem fresco, com vento moderado de NW (15km/h com rajadas de 27km/h).
A minha rajada máxima durante o evento foi 50km/h.
Hoje já acumulei 0.4mm.

sigo com 20.2ºC.

Agora em off-topic, estive a 'puxar' para trás as emissões televisivas e, sinceramente, achei deprimente o acompanhamento da RTP3 com o presidente do IPMA, essencialmente as perguntas da jornalista que estava a apresentar o programa. Para além de fazer perguntas baseando-se no que apresentava o lindo mapa do windy.com (site que utiliza modelos para o qual o IPMA contribui), ainda se lamentou, no fim, por não ter recebido uma mensagem da ANPC e etc... Eu compreendo que as pessoas queiram estar informadas, principalmente receber a dita mensagem, mas não é por não receber que a ANPC não está a ativar meios, preparar pessoal, prever cenários em conjunto com as várias entidades, inclusivé o IPMA. Para além disso, fizeram breefings que foram difundidos nas tvs, redes sociais etc... O sistema de mensagens, provavelmente, ainda está sob teste e, para além do mais, temos sido pioreiros nesse esquema (lembrem-se que, na onda de calor de Agosto deste ano, foi notícia (pela positiva) a atuação da nossa proteção civil e do serviço de mensagens desta). Nos EUA, só este ano é que começaram, também, a testar um sistema de alertas para situações de risco. Não percebo o problema das pessoas, nunca estão bem com nada, não valorizam o trabalho das entidades... enfim, criticam sem, no fundo, estarem minimamente informadas.

Para quem foi afetado pelo temporal, desejo a melhor sorte e rápidas recuperações!


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 14:32)

Dei Uma volta agora pela baixa e varios Ramos caidos no parque Verde, cobertura da entrada do cais do basofias com algumas chapas arrancadas, ao PE do mercado varios Ramos no passeio obrigam os peoes a andar pela Estrada (Coimbra)


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 14:34)

charlie17 disse:


> Bom dia.
> O dia apresenta-se bem fresco, com vento moderado de NW (15km/h com rajadas de 27km/h).
> A minha rajada máxima durante o evento foi 50km/h.
> Hoje já acumulei 0.4mm.
> ...


O que EU tirei desta situacao é que o sistema de alerta de emergencia nao funciona em caso de emergencia, deve ser primo do siresp


----------



## Maravedi (14 Out 2018 às 14:54)

charlie17 disse:


> (...) ainda se lamentou, no fim, por não ter recebido uma mensagem da ANPC e etc... Eu compreendo que as pessoas queiram estar informadas, principalmente receber a dita mensagem (...)



na minha opinião as pessoas só se preocupam com as mensagens porque agora "sabem" que as podem receber... Pela "net toda" vi criticas pelo não envio das mensagens...
MAS segundo sei, a autoridade da protecção de dados só deu autorização ao ANPC para envio de mensagens relacionadas com risco de incêndio, logo, a ANPC não pode enviar mensagens relacionadas com intempéries...


Voltando ao topic... em Coimbra, aguardo a chegada da protecção civil para ver o que fazer no meu prédio, pois detectei telhas em eminência de cair na via publica...

Quanto ao ter ou não os bens seguros (carros debaixo de arvores, etc...) como tem sido por aqui comentado:
No meu caso, eu ao fim do dia de ontem retirei o meu carro da possível zona de influência de detritos das varandas, árvores, etc... nunca esperei é que telhas voassem mais de 20 metros... só no meu prédio foram cerca de 15 carros danificados, alguns com danos enormes... no meu caso foi "só" o vidro de trás... sendo impressionante que a telha entrou pelo vidro de trás que estilhaçou e alguns bocados da telha ficaram sobre o tablier, o que mostra que a telha teve um movimento horizontal... nada de chapa, nem um risco.
Já outros carros, levaram com telhas de lado o que uma vez mais mostra que as telhas deslocaram-se horizontalmente (não foi apenas em queda).

é também impressionante que o prédio oposto ao meu (uns 20 a 25 metros de distância) possui uma parede que parece uma imagem de guerra... cheia de marcas de telhas do meu prédio que voaram e se estilhaçaram contra o prédio. E notem que estou a falar de telhas de barro lusitanas que pareciam folhas de papel a voar ao sabor do vento.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2018 às 15:09)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelas lezírias foi uma noite de Outono mais ou menos normal, vento forte e alguma chuva (pouca). O pior acabou por passar bem a Norte daqui. 

Por agora céu nublado com boas abertas e tempo fresco e ainda algo ventoso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 15:18)

A tarde aqui segue com sol e com vento moderado, se estivesse o céu totalmente encoberto, não se conseguia sequer andar na rua em t-shirt.
Pelos terreno ve-se muitos galhos, principalmente de oliveiras por todo o lado, e aqui não passou de vendaval típico de outono, isto porque nas tempestades de final de ano passado/inicio deste ano foi bem pior, mas antes assim.
19.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 15:23)

Ha um morto a lamentar por queda de arvore em montemor o velho


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 15:32)

kikofra disse:


> Ha um morto a lamentar por queda de arvore em montemor o velho



*Leslie: queda de árvore matou uma pessoa em Montemor-o-Velho*
A passagem do furacão Leslie na região Centro, no sábado, provocou um morto em Montemor-o-Velho, disse hoje à agência Lusa fonte do município.

Há a registar uma vítima mortal, três feridos ligeiros, sete famílias desalojadas (já realojadas em casas de familiares) e uma família de três pessoas que se recusou a sair da sua habitação", disse a mesma fonte daquela autarquia do distrito de Coimbra.

A vítima foi atingida por uma árvore, em Amieiro, freguesia de Arazede.

A passagem do Leslie por Portugal, no sábado e hoje, provocou um morto, 28 feridos ligeiros e 61 desalojados.

https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/mau-tempo-um-morto-em-montemor-o-velho-9999722.html

É verdade é de lamentar, a notícia não é muito explícita mas secalhar só descobriram agora a vítima á medida qua vão cortando as árvores.
Foi pedido ás pessoas para não sairem á rua das 23 horas de ontem até ás 4 da manhã, e mesmo, foi um número já considerável de feridos.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 16:04)

Figueira da Foz (Acesso entre Outeiro e Casal Novo - foto Daniel Andrade). Pela comunicação social ouvi que a EDP iria sobrevoar a região com um helicóptero para constatar o grau de destruição; temo que seja muito mais grave do que foi até agora dado a conhecer pela comunicação social (já enviei email à direcção da RTP para não se cingirem apenas aos efeitos do mau tempo na cidade mas também para reportar a situação nas aldeias em volta).


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 16:13)

Deixo então algumas fotos tiradas por mim e por familiares hoje de manhã aqui pela Figueira


----------



## Gerofil (14 Out 2018 às 16:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Deixo então algumas fotos tiradas por mim e por familiares hoje de manhã aqui pela Figueira



E como estão as coisas nas aldeias em volta da cidade? Alhadas, Maiorca... Consegues obter informações? Fotografias... Sei que não têm electricidade nos próximos dois dias e não há comunicações...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Gerofil disse:


> E como estão as coisas nas aldeias em volta da cidade? Alhadas, Maiorca... Consegues obter informações? Fotografias... Sei que não têm electricidade nos próximos dois dias e não há comunicações...


Sei tanto como tu, que não há luz nem comunicações, o máximo que tenho informação é da Fontela, onde uma familiar (que teimosamente quis ficar na sua casa...) levou com uma árvore em cima da cozinha, estando agora à espera da Proteção Civil, e que as casas à volta ficaram em muito mau estado, muitas delas sem vidros. Sei também que na zona de Soure não há luz nem água, mas já há rede que nos permitiu fazer comunicações.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 17:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Deixo então algumas fotos tiradas por mim e por familiares hoje de manhã aqui pela Figueira



Na quinta foto é o edifício 'O Trabalho', na rua Dr. Francisco António Dinis, não é?


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 17:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Na quinta foto é o edifício 'O Trabalho', na rua Dr. Francisco António Dinis, não é?


Sim, é, espero que a câmara depois disto se decida finalmente a demoli-lo...


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 17:17)

jamestorm disse:


> @Pedro1993 A mata Nacional do Buçaco já estava em mau estado...agora assim ainda vai ser pior.


Já tinha levado uma grande tareia do Gong...  Como estará o Botânico de Coimbra? Ainda não vi nada na imprensa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 17:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Já tinha levado uma grande tareia do Gong...  Como estará o Botânico de Coimbra? Ainda não vi nada na imprensa.




*Universidade de Coimbra com danos em janelas e telhados.*

https://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/un...janelas-e-telhados-jardim-botanico-encerrado/


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Out 2018 às 17:32)

"Estragos incríveis em campo de Padel na Figueira da Foz após passagem do Leslie"
Fonte da foto: Figueira Na Hora/Facebook


----------



## aoc36 (14 Out 2018 às 17:32)

Viu uma foto que a torre de telecomunicações da escola da gnr da Figueira da Foz totalmente destruída


----------



## João Pedro (14 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Universidade de Coimbra com danos em janelas e telhados.*
> 
> https://www.noticiasdecoimbra.pt/un...janelas-e-telhados-jardim-botanico-encerrado/


Obrigado Pedro!  Não são muito boas as notícias no entanto, quando se fala de árvores centenárias caídas  Aparentemente não haverá danos na recém-recuperada estufa, menos mal


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 17:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Figueira da Foz (Acesso entre Outeiro e Casal Novo - foto Daniel Andrade). Pela comunicação social ouvi que a EDP iria sobrevoar a região com um helicóptero para constatar o grau de destruição; temo que seja muito mais grave do que foi até agora dado a conhecer pela comunicação social (já enviei email à direcção da RTP para não se cingirem apenas aos efeitos do mau tempo na cidade mas também para reportar a situação nas aldeias em volta).



Sou de Leiria e fui até a Marinha das Ondas não consegui seguir mais, por falta de tempo. Mas durante o caminho fui constatando o crescendo dos dados. Não há 1 metro sem uma árvore partida ou casa sem telhado danificado.

Foto estrada Pedrógão - Marinha das ondas


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 17:48)

romeupaz disse:


> São Pedro de Moel.
> Os vidros do hotel partiram-se
> Reparem na direção dos candeeiros nos postes
> 
> ...





romeupaz disse:


> Pedrógão - Leiria
> Reparem na antena da Meo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RStorm (14 Out 2018 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue fresco, diria talvez um pouco frio, com céu nublado, vento fraco de NW e boas abertas de sol.
Tal como já tinha dito esta noite, a Leslie resumiu-se a noite normal de Inverno por esta zona e ainda bem! Porém, infelizmente não foi assim em todas zonas e é desolador e triste ver estas imagens que nos chegam do litoral norte  Desejo força aos afetados e rápidas recuperações!
O que mais me impressionou durante o temporal foi o facto de a luz ter estado constantemente a "piscar" no meu trabalho de 10 em 10 segundos, acho que nunca tinha visto tal situação, nem mesmo em dias de trovoada...
Amanhã vamos ter uma nova frente, deixa lá ver se é desta que terei chuva que se veja  

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,9ºC*
Máxima: *20,0ºC *

Máxima de ontem: *26,2ºC *
T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 47% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## aoc36 (14 Out 2018 às 18:01)

Pela Figueira da Foz que encontrei na net.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 18:17)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, é, espero que a câmara depois disto se decida finalmente a demoli-lo...



Já ouço isso há tanto tempo que acho que ainda não andava na Universidade quando ouvi isso pela primeira vez. Eu estou a ficar um bocado antiga e ainda sou do tempo em que esse edifício estava no auge. Foi lá que abriu a primeira loja dos '300' na Figueira, julgo. E, claro, também o café do Brasileiro. Depois, foi sempre a descer. Os meus tios moravam e trabalhavam nessa rua e o meu tio tinha um pequeno armazém nesse edifício.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 18:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Pedro!  Não são muito boas as notícias no entanto, quando se fala de árvores centenárias caídas  Aparentemente não haverá danos na recém-recuperada estufa, menos mal



Foi logo a 1ª notícia que abri hoje de manhã mal abri o facebook, e assim que falaste nisso lembrei-me de ir confirmar.



aoc36 disse:


> Pela Figueira da Foz que encontrei na net.



A foto em que mostra os camiões todos seguidos, literalmente tombados, é mesmo coisa que não estamos nada habituados a ver aqui pelo nosso país, mas sim em países como os Estados Unidos, foram ventos mesmo de extrema violencia, e ventos a tocar no chão, como se pode ver os estragos que fez nesta exploração de mirtilos na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2018 às 18:49)

O que mais me espanta é que os telejornais abrem com a remodelação do governo...
Não foi em Lisboa não existiu.

Eu fui ver no terreno no distrito de Leiria e as TVs não mostraram nem metade...

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 19:00)

romeupaz disse:


> O que mais me espanta é que os telejornais abrem com a remodelação do governo...
> Não foi em Lisboa não existiu.
> 
> Eu fui ver no terreno no distrito de Leiria e as TVs não mostraram nem metade...
> ...



Sim, eu por acaso também achei estranho, que os estragos causados pelo Leslie, ficá-se para 2º plano, mas pronto, o que é verdade é que se os jornalistas mostrassem todos os locais afectados, ou pelo menos as localidade que ficaram em pior estado, iriamos ter noticiários para dar durante toda a tarde, eles tem de controlar o tempo ao máximo, ve-se com muita frequencia os jornalistas a dizer á pessoas que acabaou o tempo, ainda aconteceu ontem á noite, quando falava o presidente Isaltino Morais.
Creio que deram apenas destaques ás cidades maiores como Coimbra, Figueira da Foz, Leiria, Aveiro...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 19:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já ouço isso há tanto tempo que acho que ainda não andava na Universidade quando ouvi isso pela primeira vez. Eu estou a ficar um bocado antiga e ainda sou do tempo em que esse edifício estava no auge. Foi lá que abriu a primeira loja dos '300' na Figueira, julgo. E, claro, também o café do Brasileiro. Depois, foi sempre a descer. Os meus tios moravam e trabalhavam nessa rua e o meu tio tinha um pequeno armazém nesse edifício.


Eu lembro-me de lá ir à loja dos 300 quando era criança, mas já há muito que aquilo devia ter sido implodido, enfim... Fiz nova visita pela cidade, há alguns sítios em muito mau estado, incluindo as secundárias, não vai haver aulas amanhã, ainda bem que tiveram bom senso, ainda hoje tinha visto o diretor de uma delas a dizer que ia tentar que houvesse aulas apesar de um pavilhão não ter telhado e de outro ter levado com uma árvore em cima...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 19:28)

N_Fig disse:


> Eu lembro-me de lá ir à loja dos 300 quando era criança, mas já há muito que aquilo devia ter sido implodido, enfim... Fiz nova visita pela cidade, há alguns sítios em muito mau estado, incluindo as secundárias, não vai haver aulas amanhã, ainda bem que tiveram bom senso, ainda hoje tinha visto o diretor de uma delas a dizer que ia tentar que houvesse aulas apesar de um pavilhão não ter telhado e de outro ter levado com uma árvore em cima...



A minha prima é professora e disse que na escola dela era totalmente impossível haver aulas amanhã. Não há condições de segurança. Amanhã o pessoal docente e não docente vai para a escola limpar e tentar dar um jeito às coisas.
Quanto ao edifício, é uma vergonha aquilo ali no meio da cidade há tantos anos assim. O cheiro que emana dali quando se passa lá à porta é qualquer coisa. Pode ser que seja desta...
Há imagens da Figueira que são verdadeiramente impressionantes...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2018 às 19:48)

aoc36 disse:


> Pela Figueira da Foz que encontrei na net.



Incrível mesmo... Talvez durante 1 ou 2 minutos a Figueira deve ter visto vento sustendado acima de 100 km/h, o que é capaz de fazer isso. 

Nem quero imaginar se o "olho" tivesse caído em Lisboa.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 20:09)

Nova viagem de tarde, desta vez andei também por Buarcos, mais fotos da destruição, e mesmo assim nota-se que a grande maioria já terá sido limpa... Peço desde já desculpa pela desorganização das fotos, que não seguem a ordem pela qual foram tiradas, havendo fotos dos mesmo sítios espalhadas por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 20:12)

Mais algumas fotos, pelos vistos o fórum não aceita mais que 30 imagens por publicação


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Out 2018 às 21:05)

@N_Fig Sabes se o mar galgou lá para os lados da Tamargueira? Só ouvi falar do vento. Agitação marítima não foi problema ou com tantos danos por causa do vento nem se falou nisso?


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 21:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> @N_Fig Sabes se o mar galgou lá para os lados da Tamargueira? Só ouvi falar do vento. Agitação marítima não foi problema ou com tantos danos por causa do vento nem se falou nisso?


Não faço ideia, não ouvi nada sobre isso e as viagens hoje só foram até à zona das obras ao pé do Caras Direitas, mas acho que se tivesse havido algo de grave se teria falado mais disso.
Com tudo o que se passou ontem, nem falei do tempo hoje, foi um dia razoavelmente ventoso mas de céu em geral limpo, e fresco.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2018 às 21:18)

Boas,

Bem que fotos aqui partilhadas, cenários dantescos. Muita força em toda a recuperação.
----------

Foi um dia ventoso.
15,4 graus.
Amanhã espero uns 6 mm vamos ver


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2018 às 21:47)

E depois de muito vento durante todo o dia, parece que a situação acalmou com o iniciar da noite.
Sigo com 12.9ºC

Bem parece que hoje passou um "furacão", por Lisboa, e deixou para trás um "mar", de plástico.
É impressão minha este plástico irá dar que fazer a quantas pessoas.


----------



## kikofra (14 Out 2018 às 22:00)

Cada canto que vou de Coimbra encontro mais danos, agora ha noite ja passei por Uma grade e um posto electrico de betao tombado. Arvores em tudo o que é passeio, sinais de transito arrancados. Quem andar de carro cuidado, os peoes teem de andar na Estrada porque alguem achou que o passeio era o melhor sitio para armazenar as arvores que cairam


----------



## N_Fig (14 Out 2018 às 22:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incrível mesmo... Talvez durante 1 ou 2 minutos a Figueira deve ter visto vento sustendado acima de 100 km/h, o que é capaz de fazer isso.
> 
> Nem quero imaginar se o "olho" tivesse caído em Lisboa.


O IPMA confirmou-o em comunicado:
"As rajadas de vento mais fortes foram registadas na estação meteorológica da Figueira da Foz com vento de oeste. O valor máximo observado foi 176.4 km/h às 22:40 hora local *tendo-se registado rajadas com mais de 100 km/h de intensidade durante cerca de 40 minutos*."


----------



## JTavares (14 Out 2018 às 22:47)

Confirmo !!! Fiz autênticos ziguezagues a caminho do café na Av Dias da Silva 


kikofra disse:


> Cada canto que vou de Coimbra encontro mais danos, agora ha noite ja passei por Uma grade e um posto electrico de betao tombado. Arvores em tudo o que é passeio, sinais de transito arrancados. Quem andar de carro cuidado, os peoes teem de andar na Estrada porque alguem achou que o passeio era o melhor sitio para armazenar as arvores que cairam


----------



## remember (14 Out 2018 às 22:58)

Boas pessoal,

é angustiante ver essas fotos de destruição Muita força a todos os que passaram por momentos de aflição e que se viram afectados por este temporal.

Dia frio, com a mínima alcançada, 14,5ºC actuais, 69% de HR, 0.2mm acumulados e vento fraco de Leste.

A máxima foi de 22.3ºC, lá consegui mexer no RS, apesar do vento fresco, vamos lá ver se ficou fixo, senão tenho que alterar a instalação.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2018 às 23:12)

14,9 graus.

Hoje num passeio na serra, na zona mais rica em água, deu para observar que algumas pequenas ribeiras estão com muito pouca água. Dia bem fresco por lá, aliás a cota 330 mts em junção do vento forte, os 15 graus eram frios.
Uma foto no topo da aldeia do Penedo.
Aliás recomendo uma visita aquela terriola. 
É incrível é água a correr por todo o lado, apesar da presente seca. Nem imagino quanto renderá um furo naquela zona.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 00:21)

9.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 02:47)

A subir 12.2°C, que venha a chuvinha


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Out 2018 às 06:30)

Bom dia, chuva fraca tocada a vento.. aquela chuva que molha tudo!
15 °C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 07:26)

Bom dia, chuvada agora, radar de Coruche off mal se nota no radar.

Já apanhei a primeira molha de há meses...
Boa semana a todos


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Out 2018 às 07:57)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês chuva, frio e vento. A Auriol marca 18º. Grande mudança de padrão relativamente ao dia de ontem ...
Está na hora de arrumar os sapatos abertos


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 08:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia,
> Aqui no Marquês chuva, frio e vento. A Auriol marca 18º. Grande mudança de padrão relativamente ao dia de ontem ...
> Está na hora de arrumar os sapatos abertos


Bom dia, 

Acho que ainda não! Ainda vão haver uns dias, provavelmente, esta semana com temperaturas amenas (25/26°C).

Chuvinha que bem é precisa, mínima e dados actuais por aqui:











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 08:29)

O dia aqui começou com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, pouco depois das 6 da manhã,e ainda continua.
Vamos lá ver se é hoje que tenho direito a uma boa rega.
2.7mm de acumulado, até agora já rendeu mais do que a passagem do Leslie.


----------



## srr (15 Out 2018 às 08:34)

Bom dia,

1.2 mm de acumulado, até agora já igualou a passagem do Leslie.

e já esta a abrandar, vou continuar em seca (grave) por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui está um temporal! Chuva e vento forte Porque está a passar uma linha de instabilidade mais pronunciada.

Edit: Chuva forte a torrencial agora!


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2018 às 09:07)

Em Coimbra o problema agora são as pequenas inundações em alguns locais da cidade por causa das sarjetas entupidas. Rua do Brasil...etc


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2018 às 09:11)

3 mm por aqui.

Algumas estações do concelho de Sintra, não muito longes daqui já vão acumulando bem entre 8-11 mm.

Rio de Mouro: 11 mm
Penedo: 10 mm
Ulgueira: 10 mm
Praia das Maçãs: 10 mm
Galamares: 9 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2018 às 09:19)

Primeira molha deste Outono: check!

Chuva miudinha mas muito persistente pelo menos desde as 06h30, por vezes puxada a vento.

Mínima de *12,0ºC*.


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 09:19)

E eu que pelo radar não dava nada por este dia continua a somar, cai com alguma intensidade.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 09:30)

E continua a cair bem, o valor previsto já foi alcançado... 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2018 às 09:34)

Chove com intensidade. 
E está vento moderado a forte, com rajadas. 
Manhã outonal, finalmente!!!!


----------



## meko60 (15 Out 2018 às 09:35)

Bom dia.
Chuva da boa, o acumulado é de 8,8mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2018 às 09:37)

Esta app é boa, vai buscar informações dos radares do IPMA. 
Neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 09:43)

Por aqui está tudo mais calmo. O vento passou a fraco e a chuva fraca a moderada... tem sido uma bela rega.


----------



## adiabático (15 Out 2018 às 09:43)

Depois da passagem do Leslie deixou de se falar disso, mas a chuva de hoje está associada à depressão remanescente do Michael, que estava previsto desde há dias que chegasse ao NW da Península, como se verificou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 09:45)

Vento moderado a forte neste momento, acompanhado por aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 10:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta app é boa, vai buscar informações dos radares do IPMA.
> Neste momento



Obrigado pela partilha
Nacional 10, parada nos dois sentidos aqui na Póvoa, deve ser devido ao acidente na 2ª circular.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2018 às 10:04)

A chuva cessou a o sol já vai espreitando no Campo Grande.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 10:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui está tudo mais calmo. O vento passou a fraco e a chuva fraca a moderada... tem sido uma bela rega.


Já não chove.


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 10:16)

Bom dia

Manhã típica de outono: céu encoberto, vento moderado de SW com rajadas e chuva fraca a moderada 
O acumulado segue nos *3,6 mm*. 

Mínima: *12,9ºC *
T. Atual: *18,3ºC *
HR: 98% 
Vento: SW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## AMFC (15 Out 2018 às 10:17)

Ironia do destino, há exactamente um ano tivemos os fortes ventos da Ophelia que potenciou a tragédia dos incêndios. Hoje temos os restos do Michael, que foi devastador nos EUA, a trazer nos a tão preciosa chuva, Caprichos da natureza.


----------



## AMFC (15 Out 2018 às 10:18)

Tenho a sensação que aqui tem chovido mais de que o radar mostra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 10:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já não chove.


Falei cedo de mais, voltou a chuva moderada e algum vento...


----------



## srr (15 Out 2018 às 10:30)

Finalmente, algo de jeito ; para apagar o pó ;

4 mm .


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 10:33)

Depois de uma acalmia e algumas abertas, volta a escurecer e voltou a chover, o vento tem estado a soprar fraco de SO/SSO.

Mas o que interessa é mesmo o acumulado, siga... 8.8mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2018 às 10:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A chuva cessou a o sol já vai espreitando no Campo Grande.



Sol de pouca dura, voltou a chover.


----------



## charlie17 (15 Out 2018 às 11:01)

Boas
Dia chuvoso, húmido e ameno.
16.6°C
HR 99%
10.7 mm acumulados
Vento 9km/h W
1015hPa


----------



## DaniFR (15 Out 2018 às 11:21)

Finalmente consigo ter acesso a alguma informação. 
Em casa continuo sem luz, telefone, rede no telemóvel e internet desde as 23h de Sábado. 
Nunca vi uma tempestade com rajadas tão fortes como desta vez. Rajadas máxima registada de 176km/h.
Ontem foi dia de limpezas e reparar os danos no telhado. 
Apesar de tudo tive muita sorte deste cedro não cair em cima da casa e do carro. 
E foi este o resultado do Furacão Leslie.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia alegria,

Finalmente um dia digno da estação que nos encontramos 

Dia bem Outonal , com vento moderado de SW ,que já rendeu uma rega de 7.9mm  Ainda vai chuviscando qualquer coisa  17.8°c e 90% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 11:25)

Parou de chover e o céu já se encontra totalmente limpo. O acumulado situa-se nos *5,7 mm*. 
A temperatura mantém-se estável há já algum tempo. 

T. Atual: *18,3ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 11:31)

Já parou de chover á cerca de 1hora, mas posso dizer que não foi nada mau até ao momento, pelo menos era para regar o pomar hoje, caso não chovese, assim já poupo uma rega, e esta seman já consigo aprontar aqui um canteiro com 25 metros, para plantar entretanto de seguida cerca de 70 plantas.
Até o poço, que é alimentado pelas caleiras do telhado já juntou cerca de 1 metro de água, ele estava já praticamente seco, pois não tem nascente, e caso esteja agora mais de 2 semanas sem chover já posso voltar a regar, pois caso contrário, já não conseguia.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 11:42)

mas que bela manhã de Outono 
sigo com *10.7mm*, até está a acumular mais do que esperava e ainda pode acumular mais, neste momento não chove


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 11:48)

O céu está começar a nublar-se novamente e parece que vem lá mais aguaceiros.
O vento rodou para W e aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade.

T. Atual: *19,4ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 11:51)

Visibilidade sempre reduzida até ter chegado a frente fria, momento em que vieram as rajadas mais fortes.

13,5 mm, muito bom.


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 12:04)

Aguaceiro moderado com fortes rajadas de vento!


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 12:22)

vento mais forte agora


----------



## N_Fig (15 Out 2018 às 12:26)

Boas, já por Coimbra, sem comboios tive que vir hoje de carro hoje de manhã, e depois das inundações e dos enormes lençóis de água que havia na Figueira às 8 da manhã, por cá a cidade está um caos, não há autocarros, houve quem estivesse mais de uma hora em paragens à espera que eles aparecessem, a zona do Vale das Flores tem imensas árvores caídas e o trânsito está a ser desviado para a Urbano Duarte/Carlos Seixas, e há uma árvore enorme caída no pólo 2 que ocupa 90% da largura da estrada nesse ponto. Na chegada a casa depois da aula da manhã, fui avaliar os estragos de que já tinha sido avisado por colegas de casa: as 4 janelas do quarto partidas e muita desarrumação em geral provocada pelo vento que depois entrou, para além da chuva de hoje, mas podia ter sido pior, apesar de tudo.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2018 às 13:09)

boa rega aqui por Alenquer, mas ja parou ha algumas horas...pena que nao tenho valores de acumulados por aqui


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Após uma breve aberta de sol, avizinha-se mais um aguaceiro.
Acumulado de *6,6 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 13:25)

Chuva moderada agora... tem sido uma boa rega!


----------



## RStorm (15 Out 2018 às 13:42)

Começou a chuviscar, a parte mais intensa da célula passou a sul.
A temperatura vai oscilando entres os 17ºC e os 19ºC à medida que os aguaceiros passam.

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 13:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva moderada agora... tem sido uma boa rega!


A chuva passou a fraca mas sempre constante... tudo bem ensopado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 14:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A chuva passou a fraca mas sempre constante... tudo bem ensopado!


Continua a chuva fraca a moderada sempre constante...


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 14:54)

Em Lisboa (Roma) é pos frontais com 21°C, já se está bem de tshirt (pelo menos enquanto não chove)


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 14:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora é pos frontais com 21°C, já se está bem de tshirt.



Aqui por vezes vai caíndo uns aguaceiros pontuais, mas o vento fraco a moderado continua a soprar, e uma casaco, já "vale ouro", e estão 19.1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 15:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui por vezes vai caíndo uns aguaceiros pontuais, mas o vento fraco a moderado continua a soprar, e uma casaco, já "vale ouro", e estão 19.1ºC.


Acabei de andar de comboio e vi o termometro a baixar de 21°C para 17°C em Queluz xD


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 15:27)

Aguaceiro em Coruche agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 16:04)

Por aqui o Pós-Frontal lá vai deixando uns aguaceiros fracos, a manhã foi bem regada! Acumulado nos 8.1mm Temperatura não sobe acima dos 20ºc!
Tatual: 18.2ºc , 73% de HR , e vento variável,  predominante de  SW, com uma rajada máxima de 48Km/h .

Ainda voltando à Leslie, e à medida que os dias vão passando , incrível as imagens que vamos vendo por aqui, e como hoje vi por ex: no primeiro jornal da Sic! Imagens sem dúvida doutros lados, não do nosso país  Impressionante o rasto de destruição, e o avultado prejuízo financeiro quer em bens pessoais, quer de empresas! Hoje chego à conclusão que tudo felizmente se passou de noite, em que muitas pessoas estavam em suas casas, e não se viram obrigadas a sair para estar no trabalho, ou mesmo a trabalhar! Provavelmente se não tivesse sido assim, e se há um ano lamentavámos as mortes de incêndios, hoje poderíamos estar a lamentar mais mortes provocadas pela força da natureza.


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2018 às 16:31)

Boa tarde,

Dia típico de Outono com chuva fraca persistente e vento que tem soprado por vezes forte. Acumulado de *8mm* até ao momento.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2018 às 16:44)

onde posso consultar valores  acumulados?


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 16:47)

jamestorm disse:


> onde posso consultar valores  acumulados?


IPMA
Wu
Netatmo weathermap

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Bom aguaceiro agora


----------



## charlie17 (15 Out 2018 às 18:22)

david 6 disse:


> Bom aguaceiro agora


Hoje ja acumulei em Coruche 11.1mm
Como vai aí pela fajarda?

17.2ºC
HR 90%


----------



## cepp1 (15 Out 2018 às 18:25)

Choveu todo o dia em Leiria entre moderado a forte.
Deve ter um belo acumulado


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 19:13)

Parece-me que vem aí a caminho mais um bom aguaceiro, pelo menos já fiquei com a visibilidade muito reduzida para o vale que tenho na minha frente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Desde as 17h que o termómetro não muda de valor, *17,2ºC*. Humidade quase sempre no máximo e quase sem vento. 

*17,5 mm *


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Out 2018 às 19:28)

Choveu durante todo o dia fraco a moderado sendo a chuva pontualmente forte até ao meio da manhã


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 19:39)

cepp1 disse:


> Choveu todo o dia em Leiria entre moderado a forte.
> Deve ter um belo acumulado


Estávamos mesmo a precisar, foi fantástico!


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2018 às 19:54)

charlie17 disse:


> Hoje ja acumulei em Coruche 11.1mm
> Como vai aí pela fajarda?
> 
> 17.2ºC
> HR 90%



há pouco tinha 11.7mm, agora está a cair mais uns chuviscos


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Out 2018 às 20:14)

A noite aqui segue com aguaceiros fracos, não estava á espera de ser um dia tão bom em termos de chuva, vamos ver se ela irá prolongar-se pela noite fora.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Out 2018 às 20:21)

Boas 
Dia de chuva fraca, quase ineterupta durante todo o dia.
Acumulado de 8.8 mm
Mínima de 10.8°C
Máxima de 17.9°C
Agora 16.8°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Out 2018 às 22:17)

Morrinha persistente praticamente desde das 19H , é ouro para as terras Acumulado nos 8.
9mm , numa altura que praticamente já não chove! Bem bom, pena o padrão ir mudar por aqui, e não vislumbro precipitação nos próximos dias! 

17°c , e 95% de HR
Vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Cá caíram 10 mm.

Uma nota:
Há pouco cheirava a queimado, provavelmente devido à zona do incêndio ter levado uma rega o cheiro intensificou se bastante sendo que o actual vento de Noroeste também é preponderante. Pelos vistos não fui o único reparar, há alguns comentários no facebook.
Ontem fiz pela primeira vez a estrada a caminho do cabo da Roca, nem há palavras. Pessoalmente tem se outra noção da dimensão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2018 às 22:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cá caíram 10 mm.
> 
> Uma nota:
> Há pouco cheirava a queimado, provavelmente devido à zona do incêndio ter levado uma rega o cheiro intensificou se bastante sendo que o actual vento de Noroeste também é preponderante. Pelos vistos não fui o único reparar, há alguns comentários no facebook.
> Ontem fiz pela primeira vez a estrada a caminho do cabo da Roca, nem há palavras. Pessoalmente tem se outra noção da dimensão.



Também notei o cheiro quando cheguei a casa, por volta das 19h. Até pensei que fosse alguém já com a lareira acesa, mas essa teoria faz mais sentido.


----------



## remember (15 Out 2018 às 22:52)

Boas,

e eu que ontem olhei para o satélite e pensei: chuva? enganou-me bem, 10.5mm até agora!
Choveu bem até às 10 da manha, depois foram aparecendo uns aguaceiros, outras vezes morrinha, mas lá acumulou algo

Máxima de 22ºC e mínima de 13.8ºC.

Agora sigo com 17.7ºC, 91% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Out 2018 às 22:57)

Boa noite!
Tenho estado muito ausente do fórum, a faculdade anda a roubar-me bastante tempo. 
Resumindo o dia numa só palavra: humidade! 
As plantas agradecem, eu não. 
*11,6 mm* acumulados hoje, de acordo com a estação mais próxima.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2018 às 23:09)

Espero que venha mais chuva rápido, precisamos e muita!
Por aqui 16ºC noite calma.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2018 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Também notei o cheiro quando cheguei a casa, por volta das 19h. Até pensei que fosse alguém já com a lareira acesa, mas essa teoria faz mais sentido.



Esse cheiro não pode ser do incêndio daqui, principalmente pelo rumo do vento.O cheiro cruzaria Oeiras se tanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2018 às 23:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse cheiro não pode ser do incêndio daqui, principalmente pelo rumo do vento.O cheiro cruzaria Oeiras se tanto.



Pois, fico sem saber, até porque em algumas estações, pelas 19h, o vento estaria de WSW, o que poderia trazer esse cheiro até aqui. Mas pronto, irrelevante


----------



## RStorm (16 Out 2018 às 00:45)

Boa noite

O resto da tarde de ontem (15/10) foi de céu nublado com alguns chuviscos ocasionais e um aguaceiro moderado ao início da noite. 
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento Nulo.

Extremos do dia 15/10: 
Mínima: *12,9°C *
Máxima: *19,8°C*
Acumulado: *6,9 mm*

T. Atual:* 17,2°C*
HR: 91% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## DaniFR (16 Out 2018 às 01:40)

Ontem tive o prazer de conhecer o senhor Leslie, um cliente inglês que atendi que se chamava mesmo Martin Leslie. Por sinal bem mais simpático que o outro que passou por aqui no Sábado à noite. Ainda brincamos um bocado com a coincidência dos nomes. 
Foi um dia de loucos na loja. Ainda há muita gente sem luz, e as pessoas andam desesperadas à procura de geradores. Até geradores de 900 e 1200€ se vendia, com facilidade. 

Em termos meteorológico, 20,1mm acumulados, sobretudo durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2018 às 02:37)

acumulado de ontem *11.7mm*

acabou de cair uns chuviscos, 0.1mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 07:47)

A mahã aqui acordou com céu nublado, e 14.7ºC.


Uma piada "seca", que anda a cicular pelo facebook.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (16 Out 2018 às 10:00)

As minhas galinhas estão contentes com o fresquinho. Este mítico nevoeiro matinal misterioso do Oeste. Estão fartas de cacarejar e até meteram bastantes ovos. Infelizmente parece me que desejam ter sexo mas não tenho nenhum galo na capoeira.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia pessoal,
Não esperava tanta morrinha para hoje  Muita humidade, *81%* ! Nevoeiro , e * 0.6mm*  Neste momento estão *18.7ºc* , e vento fraco de *NW*.


----------



## Manuel Amador (16 Out 2018 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Céu de Palmela as 10:00, cota 200 m 19 graus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (16 Out 2018 às 13:05)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro, mas agora o sol já é rei  
O vento vai soprando fraco de N.

Mínima: *15,1ºC *
T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 64%
Vento: N / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 15:11)

Depois de uma manhã húmida, a tarde agora segue com amena e com sol, embora com pouca força. devido á nebulosidade.
23.3ºC
Aos poucos já se vai vendo algumas queimadas, com uma grandes cortinas de fumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Depois de uma tarde amena, que ainda deu para andar sempre de t-shirt até ao por do sol.
Agora a noite segue já fresca, com 17ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Boas
Mínima de 13.7°C
Máxima de 22.3°C
Agora 14.9°C em queda lenta.

Imagem da serra dos Candeeiros.
Única nuvem no horizonte as 18.30h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2018 às 22:48)

Boas,

Dias frescos, sabem bem!

Extremos: 16,2ºC / 21,2ºC
Acumulado: 0,5 mm

Amanhã regressa a precipitação fraca.

Nota: Esta manhã havia algumas queimadas aqui na zona de Alcabideche, embora seja uma zona urbana, estar na fronteira urbana/rural tem destas coisas, em termos gerais não é mau de todo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Out 2018 às 22:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Depois de uma manhã húmida, a tarde agora segue com amena e com sol, embora com pouca força. devido á nebulosidade.
> 23.3ºC
> Aos poucos já se vai vendo algumas queimadas, com uma grandes cortinas de fumo.


A partir de agora já vai sendo normal que tal aconteça , mas ainda é proibido  por lei até 31 de Outubro 


Tatual: 16.5°c, 80% de HR, e vento praticamente nulo.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (17 Out 2018 às 00:44)

Boas,
na estação de Coruche os meus dados do dia 16 de outubro (ontem), foram:
mínima: *14.9ºC*  / máxima: *22.9ºC*
acumulado 0.1mm

Por Lisboa, a manhã começou bastante encoberta mas clareou durante o dia. Maioritariamente sentia-se um bom fresco na rua, fazendo lembrar os dias típicos de outono.


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Out 2018 às 01:05)

Boa noite, ontem presenciei em Lisboa (Avenidas Novas) um fenómeno bem estranho: um arco-íris completamente achatado, que por coincidência envolvia um grande pote de dinheiro (a CGD)... Por cima um outro arco-íris, mais desvanecido.

Alguém consegue explicar isto?


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Out 2018 às 06:58)

Bom dia
Mínima de 13.1°C
Agora 13.4°C.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Out 2018 às 08:03)

Imagens do estado em que ficou o radar de Vigilância costeira (SIVICC da GNR) da Praia da Leirosa, Figura da Foz. Consequências da passagem da Leslie.

Imagens de Pedro Agostinho Cruz


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 14:15)

Hoje a manhã acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e assim permaneceu até mais das 10 horas.
Agora a tarde segue com céu praticamente limpo, e com sol, e uma temperatura agradável.
22.8ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Boa tarde a todos. A frente já está a entrar na costa...


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 15:13)

Boa tarde, aqui na Póvoa nem parece que se aproxima uma frente. 
21,1°C
Vento ainda fraco <10 Km/h





luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. A frente já está a entrar na costa...


Vistas SSE e SW








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 15:20)

Avanço da frente muito rápido, sem anúncio por nuvens altas, só nuvens baixas e médias/baixas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 15:29)

Vento mantem-se de NNW.
Primeiras nuvens médias/altas.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!

Precipitação a chegar a Leiria! 

Tempo fresco com 17/18ºC.


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Boa Tarde

O dia tem sido soalheiro e agradável, mas agora com a chegada da frente o céu está a começar a nublar-se e o ventou aumentou de intensidade.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *22,8ºC *

T. Atual: *21,0ºC *
HR: 56% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Stormlover (17 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Céu a encobrir na totalidade, que venha a frente e deite uns bons mm


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2018 às 15:56)

Já chove de forma moderada.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 15:58)

sei que para a zona das Caldas da Rainha ja vai chovendo qq coisa muito fraco, mas aqui em Alenquer nada ate ao momento. Esperemos que se va estendendo mais a sul e que aumente de intensidade. Pelas imagens de radar nao devia andar longe a chuva...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2018 às 16:09)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Por aqui ainda muito agradável, com muito sol e  21.6ºc! O vento sopra de NW, e aumentou de intensidade ! Sem o radar de Coruche a trabalhar é difícil acompanhar a evolução da frente por aqui, deixa ver se ainda consegue cá chegar alguma coisa!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2018 às 16:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Por aqui ainda muito agradável, com muito sol e  21.6ºc! O vento sopra de NW, e aumentou de intensidade ! Sem o radar de Coruche a trabalhar é difícil acompanhar a evolução da frente por aqui, deixa ver se ainda consegue cá chegar alguma coisa!


O radar de Coruche está a funcionar, o que deixou de funcionar há cerca de 1 hora foi o de Loulé mas cá mais para cima não faz muita diferença nas imagens. Antes de se desligar, não aparecia qualquer eco da frente, de Lisboa para baixo. A nuvens são em geral baixas, agora é que parece começar a aparecer qualquer coisa à medida que se aproxima de terra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 16:20)

Aqui já chove desde as 16h...  a chuva é fraca mas persistente.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2018 às 16:24)

Vai chovendo fraco, 2.8mm na estação do @WHORTAS na Barosa.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2018 às 16:28)

Peniche
Chove há pelo menos uma hora.
A luz já faltou...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 16:40)

Chuva moderada com algum vento...


----------



## Manuel Amador (17 Out 2018 às 16:43)

monte redondo Leiria, para da chuva agora, a força do vento
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 16:48)

O céu já se encobriu totalmente e o vento vai soprando bem de W.

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 64%
Vento: W / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 16:52)

Já chuvisca


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 16:55)

por aqui nada ainda...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 17:02)

Já chove em Almada... vê-se na TV.


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 17:07)

RStorm disse:


> Já chuvisca


Passou a chuva moderada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 17:29)

Saí de casa em t-shirt, com uma temperatura agradável, isto já depois das 15 horas, e acabei de chegar agora já com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Começou a escurecer muito depressa, e uns 10 minutos depois começou logo a chover.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Aqui já não chove... frente fraca. Agora esperemos que o pós-frontal seja melhor...


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 17:36)

chuvisca


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 17:38)

caiu qq coisa muito pouco por aqui, agora ja parou de chover.
Notória descida das temperaturas!


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 17:38)

Já passou um chuvisco/chuva fraca que humedeceu o chão. Póvoa, Santa Iria e Sacavém 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2018 às 17:39)

para Norte, tudo muito escuro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Out 2018 às 17:40)

joralentejano disse:


> O radar de Coruche está a funcionar, o que deixou de funcionar há cerca de 1 hora foi o de Loulé mas cá mais para cima não faz muita diferença nas imagens. Antes de se desligar, não aparecia qualquer eco da frente, de Lisboa para baixo. A nuvens são em geral baixas, agora é que parece começar a aparecer qualquer coisa à medida que se aproxima de terra.


Obrigado amigo, já confirmei isso tudo sim  E já vai chovendo fraco a moderado! Temperatura deu um tombo de quase 5°c com a chegada da frente  Estão 17.3°c.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2018 às 17:46)

Em Coimbra também já parou de chover, ainda caiu durante cerca de uma hora, sempre fraca e persistente, deixou 3,3mm acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 18:05)

Chuvisco no Montijo 
Vistas SW e SE








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 18:09)

Voltam os aguaceiros... está também a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 18:12)

Boa tarde, depois de uma máxima jeitosa de 24.8°C e de um pequeno aguaceiro que mal molhou o chão, agora sim, já acumula.

Temperatura deu um tombo de quase 4°C, nestes últimos instantes antes de começar a chover.





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 18:19)

está fraquinha esta frente, caiu uns chuviscos e parou, continua muito escuro vamos ver


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 18:23)

StormRic disse:


> Chuvisco no Montijo
> Vistas SW e SE
> 
> 
> ...


Passaste na Vasco da Gama  O meu local de seguimento fica a pouco mais de 500 m dessa zona onde tiraste a foto 
---- ---- ---- ---- ----- -----
Parou de chover e já vejo algumas abertas ao longe. O acumulado situa-se nos *2,1 mm*. 
O vento continua a soprar de W com alguma intensidade. 

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: W / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 18:32)

Acumulado insignificante de *0,3mm*. Sensação térmica desagradável com 17,1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 18:37)

ficou interessante o céu:


----------



## cepp1 (17 Out 2018 às 18:45)

Mais uma excelente rega em Leiria.
Ah grande São Pedro


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 18:56)

aguaceiro moderado 
15.9ºC grande tombo na temperatura


----------



## StormRic (17 Out 2018 às 19:02)

Foi assim o poente, visto do Montijo 
16,6°C
74%
13 Km/h NNW
Chuviscos fracos














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2018 às 19:20)

Já se esperava a frente fria muito fraca, em Lisboa (Alameda) praticamente não choveu, contudo em Queluz o chão estava todo molhado. *1,3 mm*

Céu ficou bastante negro e vislumbrava-se um arco íris para os lados de Loures às +-18h.

Sensação térmica de frente fria a relembrar o Inverno, muito vento de NW desagradável à sua passagem e queda da temperatura para 15-16ºC. Agora o vento veio para ficar, os próximos dias vão ser horríveis em termos de sensação térmica.

E as cores do poente por aqui:






Máxima: *21,7ºC*
Mínima:* 13,6ºC*

Ao invés de Setembro, as máximas têm sido abaixo da média ultimamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 19:20)

Volta a chuva moderada... está a regar bem!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 19:26)

Já parou de chover á cerca de 2 horas, mas está tudo bastante húmido, vamos ver o que poderá vir aí.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2018 às 19:33)

Boa noite!
Dia fresco. A frente já chegou bastante debilitada, pelo que durante a tarde só uns chuviscos é que deram o ar de sua graça.
Entrámos em regime pós frontal e neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado. Está frio! 
Pôr do sol de hoje, em Lisboa:


----------



## charlie17 (17 Out 2018 às 19:52)

A frente fria arrefeceu bem este final de tarde. Chove agora em Lisboa.
Por Coruche acumulou 0.6mm na última hora.
Estão *14.6ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 20:26)

aguaceiro fraco agora


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 20:28)

A ver se cá chega.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2018 às 21:00)

criz0r disse:


> A ver se cá chega.


Tem atividade elétrica.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2018 às 21:02)

continua a chover em geral fraco


----------



## RStorm (17 Out 2018 às 21:13)

Primeiro aguaceiro deste pós-frontal registado à pouco, que rendeu *0,3 mm*, elevando o acumulado para os *2,4 mm*.
Agora sigo com boas abertas e vento moderado de NW.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *21,2ºC*

T. Atual: *15,7ºC*
HR: 71%
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2018 às 21:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tem atividade elétrica.



Parece-me que vai entrar por Peniche. Acho que não nos safamos .

É bem vísivel a bolsa de ar frio a acompanhar o pós-frontal.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 21:42)

criz0r disse:


> Parece-me que vai entrar por Peniche. Acho que não nos safamos .
> 
> É bem vísivel a bolsa de ar frio a acompanhar o pós-frontal.


Parece mesmo, pode ser que ainda chegue cá algo






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 21:43)

No radar do ipma vê-se uma célula bastante interessante a entrar na zona Oeste, pode ser que seja desta que tenhamos direito a chuva a serio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 21:52)

jamestorm disse:


> No radar do ipma vê-se uma célula bastante interessante a entrar na zona Oeste, pode ser que seja desta que tenhamos direito a chuva a serio.


Estamos todos à espera!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2018 às 21:52)

A noite segue fresca e húmida, com 15.5ºC.
O que já choveu já dá para "trabalhar", bem o solo, de modo a proceder a algumas plantações, pois mesmo em solo que não foi mobilizado já humedeceu cerca de uns 20 cm.
Parece que vem lá mais chuva para entrar em terra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2018 às 22:05)

Noite muito húmida e fresca, a estabilizar a temperatura como é natural.

Temperatura nos +-*14ºC*, não deve descer muito o resto da madrugada, por muito se calhar até sobe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 22:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estamos todos à espera!


Se passar aqui é de raspão... o grosso é a sul daqui.


----------



## Garcia (17 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Boa noite a todos..

Já caiu o primeiro aguaceiro por aqui.. agora nem pinga.. mas vem aí uma boa rega..


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2018 às 22:33)

Boas,

Mais *2 mm* por cá.

Penedo, registou 6 mm, em bela hora o proprietário da estação da netatmo colocou pluviometro, a estação está a cota 180 mts, numa zona bem interessante.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2018 às 22:34)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 22:34)

15.4°C, 82% de HR e vento fraco...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 22:37)

o radar do ipma tem uma grande diferença horaria...por isso nao sei, já devia estar nesta zona a célula possivelmente. ?


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2018 às 22:39)

remember disse:


> 15.4°C, 82% de HR e vento fraco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É essa mesmo! 

Pé de água monumental em Peniche!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 22:41)

Candy disse:


> É essa mesmo!
> 
> Pé de água monumental em Peniche!
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Então já aí está, ver se ainda cá chega algo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2018 às 22:42)

jamestorm disse:


> o radar do ipma tem uma grande diferença horaria...por isso nao sei, já devia estar nesta zona a célula possivelmente. ?



O radar do IPMA não tem uma grande diferença horária. Aliás, a última imagem é das 22:30. No radar aparece 21:30 porque é a hora UTC (ou vulgarmente dita, hora de inverno), tens de somar sempre 1h à que aparece (isto no horário de verão).

O problema aqui é que só o radar de Arouca está a debitar imagens... Voltámos ao mesmo.

Pela rotação, duvido que essa célula chegue a Lisboa.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Out 2018 às 22:44)

Grande vendaval e chuvada em Alfeizerão! Bem mais forte que a Leslie 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O radar do IPMA não tem uma grande diferença horária. Aliás, a última imagem é das 22:30. No radar aparece 21:30 porque é a hora UTC (ou vulgarmente dita, hora de inverno), tens de somar sempre 1h à que aparece (isto no horário de verão).
> 
> O problema aqui é que só o radar de Arouca está a debitar imagens... Voltámos ao mesmo.
> 
> Pela rotação, duvido que essa célula chegue a Lisboa.


O de Coruche está a funcionar 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 22:47)

OK muito obrigado, algo tão óbvio e eu não reparei!!
Por aqui ainda nada de chuva, mas essa se nao se dissipar antes vai cair cá bem. 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> O radar do IPMA não tem uma grande diferença horária. Aliás, a última imagem é das 22:30. No radar aparece 21:30 porque é a hora UTC (ou vulgarmente dita, hora de inverno), tens de somar sempre 1h à que aparece (isto no horário de verão).
> 
> O problema aqui é que só o radar de Arouca está a debitar imagens... Voltámos ao mesmo.
> 
> Pela rotação, duvido que essa célula chegue a Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2018 às 22:47)

remember disse:


> O de Coruche está a funcionar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não está:


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 22:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não está:


Como não? Ultima imagem as 22:30 pela APP



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2018 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Como não? Ultima imagem as 22:30 pela APP
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


A imagem é do radar de Arouca.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 22:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> A imagem é do radar de Arouca.


Obrigado pela correção, aparentemente muda os radares, mas a imagem e sempre a mesma...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (17 Out 2018 às 23:00)

Grande chuvada acompanhadas por fortes rajadas de vento, por aqui!


----------



## Rachie (17 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Apanhei uma bela chuvada hoje por volta das 17h quando vinha para casa.
Neste momento está a chover moderado por vezes tocada a vento. Parece uma noite de inverno.
Temperatura actual a sul 14.4 e 80% humidade. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Chove com intensidade.


----------



## remember (17 Out 2018 às 23:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chove com intensidade.


Que venha para cá também 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 23:11)

caíram agora os primeiros pingos aqui no alto concelho de Alenquer!
Edit: já parou, durou pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Out 2018 às 23:15)

Chuva miúda que começou pelo fim da tarde e depois intensificou aqui por Lisboa, com vento com rajadas. Ainda deu para apanhar uma mini molha pelas 20h.


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Autchhhhh
É muita força de chuva! Mais e mais e mais...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Out 2018 às 23:27)

Está estacionaria aí a descarregar já ha algum tempo 
manda um bocado para estes lados! 



Candy disse:


> Autchhhhh
> É muita força de chuva! Mais e mais e mais...
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2018 às 23:41)

Temperatura desceu para os *13ºC* com este aguaceiro, acumulado subiu para* 3,8 mm.
*
Movimento dos ecos no radar um bocado confunso ainda, não se demosntra muito rotação à volta de um centro, pode vir mais chuva.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Out 2018 às 23:41)

Boa noite. 
Por cá vai caindo um aguaceiro, o acumulado do dia é fraco e segue nos 1.6 mm, com 0.4 mm nos últimos 5 min. O rate max foi de 5.0 mm/h pelas 17:12. 
Agora sigo com 14.6°c e 88%HR. 
Os extremos do dia oscilaram entre os 13.9°c e os 22.6°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2018 às 23:46)

Não contava esta rega, foram mais 4 mm. 
Assim sendo o acumulado subiu aos 6 mm. Nada mau!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2018 às 00:03)

Aguaceiro forte, chove bem mais do que o radar de Arouca consegue mostrar! 












Edit: já parou, acumulado nos 4.6mm, a frente tinha deixado apenas 0.9mm


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 00:04)

acumulado foi de *2.7mm*, esperava um pouco mais, tudo calmo agora 13.9ºC


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2018 às 00:06)

EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro a registar 7,5mm

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 00:11)

Depois da chuvada, caíram apenas mais uns pingos.
A temperatura é que entrou em queda livre : 10,4ºC!
85% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Rachie (18 Out 2018 às 00:28)

Chove bem agora, a bater bem audível na janela, acompanhada de vento. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2018 às 00:41)

Ainda vai chuviscando 

Acumulado até a meia-noite! 1.5mm.

Depois da mesma! 4.8mm.

Total: 6.3mm ! Bela rega 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Out 2018 às 01:09)

Chuvada impressionante aqui na Lourinhã. Deviam ser umas 23h. Até agora a tirar água de dentro de casa.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2018 às 01:33)

É com cada peso de água que até assusta!

Mais um agora. Veio acompanhado com rajadas de vento fortíssimas 
Do nada começou um vento terrível e logo de seguida a chuva! Está terrível lá fora 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2018 às 07:31)

Chove torrencialmente agora, pico de uma célula provavelmente  

*5,6 mm* já até esta hora


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2018 às 11:01)

Boas

Hoje mais 4 mm.

Esta manhã junto ao cabo Raso.
16 graus e vento moderado.
Foto tirada durante o treino.


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2018 às 11:26)

Boa tarde, estas nuvens estão um pouco por todo o lado. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, mas agora encobriu com nuvens baixas a chegar de N.
Não choveu mais desde ontem ao inicio da noite.
O vento vai soprando moderado de NE com algumas rajadas.

Acumulado de ontem: *2,4 mm*
Mínima: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: NE / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tal como já referido a madrugada foi generosa, acumulado desde a meia-noite de* 5.1mm* Contra todas as previsões  esta semana já tive 4 dias com precipitação, tendo em conta o previsto no início  da mesma, está ótimo  Parece que a Leslie mexeu um bocadinho com isto  A mínima essa também foi bem fresquinha, *12.3ªc*! Neste momento estão *18.5ºc* , e vento vai soprando bem de* NW* , rajada máxima de* 33km/h!* Outono já totalmente instalado por esta altura


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 14:37)

O céu já apresenta boas abertas.
O vento rodou para NW e diminui de intensidade.

T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 64%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2018 às 16:08)

Caxias
23,2°C
53%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Out 2018 às 17:11)

Santa Apolónia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 18:14)

A tarde foi marcada pelo sol, e uma temperatura agradável, e observam-se umas boas e gigantes formações nebulosas.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 18:35)

Tarde soalheira com algumas nuvens altas e nuvens de evolução.
Consigo ver as células de Mação e Vila Velha de Ródão.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *21,7ºC *

T. Atual: *20,0ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## srr (18 Out 2018 às 19:14)

now : Uma Extenção da "Gota Fria" a Chegar ao PEGO - ABRANTES  as 18h00 ;


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 19:18)

granda raio a NE


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 19:19)

srr disse:


> now : Uma Extenção da "Gota Fria" a Chegar ao PEGO - ABRANTES  as 18h00 ;



Ao olhar assim de repente parece mesmo uma coisa esquisita, daquelas que não se observam todos os dias.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 19:19)

é prai


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 19:28)

o primeiro da noite


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2018 às 19:29)

A noite passada tivemos vento médio muito forte, com rajadas fortíssimas, em Peniche.

Infelizmente a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não está a debitar dados de vento desde  desde sábado.

Assim, cai por terra o registo dos 100k/h do Leslie em Peniche. A EMA deixou de debitar esses dados bem antes da meia noite de sábado para domingo. Possivelmente tivemos rajadas superiores a 100km/h! 



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Muitos relampagos a iluminarem, este inicio de noite bem escura, já se vai ouvindo alguns trovões também.
O radar não engana, a zona do vale do Tejo, está bem composta, com um eco vermelho/roxa, entre Abrante e o Sardoal.


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 19:50)

srr disse:


> now : Uma Extenção da "Gota Fria" a Chegar ao PEGO - ABRANTES  as 18h00 ;


Brutal  Ao vivo deveria ser de arrepiar...


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 19:51)

a trovoada enfraqueceu bastante, já não espero festa nenhuma, já foi bom apanhar aquele raio, no entanto ainda espero uma chuvita 
e começou agora a chover qualquer coisita  ver se acumula


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2018 às 19:57)

A célula mal disposta das 7h da manhã largou bem, *11,7 mm* só hoje.

Máxima: *21,6ºC*
Mínima: *12,4ºC

ALSO CABO DA ROCA ESTÁ DE VOLTA *
Rajada de *98,6 km/h *com a Leslie
(o mais estranho é que enviem mail ontem ao IPMA para reporem a estação no mapa, terão visto ou?)


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 19:58)

david 6 disse:


> a trovoada enfraqueceu bastante, já não espero festa nenhuma, já foi bom apanhar aquele raio, no entanto ainda espero uma chuvita
> e começou agora a chover qualquer coisita  ver se acumula


Com um bocadinho de sorte, também deverá chegar alguma coisa por aqui


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 20:36)

Aqui já encobriu e já se vêem clarões por trás de Monsanto...


----------



## RStorm (18 Out 2018 às 20:37)

Está a cair uns leves borrifos, provenientes da bigorna da célula a NE.

T. Atual: *18,5ºC*
HR: 71%
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 21:11)

Tonton disse:


> Aqui já encobriu e já se vêem clarões por trás de Monsanto...



Dada direcção onde se vêem (sueste daqui), devem ser desta linha de instabilidade:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2018 às 21:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A célula mal disposta das 7h da manhã largou bem, *11,7 mm* só hoje.
> 
> Máxima: *21,6ºC*
> Mínima: *12,4ºC
> ...



Esperava mais com aquele evento por lá.
Essa estação nunca esteve online(ou esteve??) , isto é uma grande notícia!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2018 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esperava mais com aquele evento por lá.
> Essa estação nunca esteve online(ou esteve??) , isto é uma grande notícia!!


Acho que quando entrei no fórum lembro-me de a ver, mas not sure. Edit: Nope, nos mapas de 2014 só aparece Colares.

Só sei que é muita coicidência eu ter apelado ao IPMA ontem para a colocarem no mapa e terem feito isso logo.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2018 às 21:49)

acumulou *1mm* os restos da trovoada


----------



## charlie17 (18 Out 2018 às 21:52)

david 6 disse:


> acumulou *1mm* os restos da trovoada


Acumulei 0.7mm com essa trovoada.

máxima de hoje, *22.8ºC*.
agora: *16.5ºC*


----------



## Brites (18 Out 2018 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos e desculpem o offtopic mas sei que como eu muitos são os "loucos" pelos fenômenos atmosféricos, e por isso pergunto se alguém sabe de algum canal tipo CMTV mas espanhol, onde possamos perceber o evoluir da situação da tempestade que irá assolar Espanha na zona de Barcelona?? 
Abraços e mais uma vez desculpem o offtopic!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2018 às 22:01)

Sorry pelo off topic... 


Malta tenho o portátil avariado e preciso seguir o evoluir do tempo no mediterrâneo.  Alguém que me faculte uns links please  pois foram todos com o portátil e não os sei de cor.
Preciso seguir o evoluir da situação pois tenho malta com cruzeiro marcado para a próxima semana a sair de Barcelona e não estão a conseguir nenhuma info.



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2018 às 22:01)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite a todos e desculpem o offtopic mas sei que como eu muitos são os "loucos" pelos fenômenos atmosféricos, e por isso pergunto se alguém sabe de algum canal tipo CMTV mas espanhol, onde possamos perceber o evoluir da situação da tempestade que irá assolar Espanha na zona de Barcelona??
> Abraços e mais uma vez desculpem o offtopic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Talvez isto ajude...


----------



## Brites (18 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Talvez isto ajude...


Ya vou acompanhar obrigado! E já agora já viram bem as nuvens neste momento?? Assusta um bocado! 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 22:09)

Candy disse:


> Sorry pelo off topic...
> 
> 
> Malta tenho o portátil avariado e preciso seguir o evoluir do tempo no mediterrâneo.  Alguém que me faculte uns links please  pois foram todos com o portátil e não os sei de cor.
> ...



http://www.aemet.es/es/portada


----------



## charlie17 (18 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Brites disse:


> Boa noite a todos e desculpem o offtopic mas sei que como eu muitos são os "loucos" pelos fenômenos atmosféricos, e por isso pergunto se alguém sabe de algum canal tipo CMTV mas espanhol, onde possamos perceber o evoluir da situação da tempestade que irá assolar Espanha na zona de Barcelona??
> Abraços e mais uma vez desculpem o offtopic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Canais de televisão do género desconheço, mas pelo weathermap das estações meteorológicas Netatmo, em Benicarló (Castellón), já acumulou hoje 201.39mm! 

*16.3ºC*


----------



## remember (18 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Boas pessoal,

Dia fresquinho, ontem ainda se safou em termos de chuva (1.6mm), hoje fiasco 0.2mm
Máxima de 22.9ºC e mínima de 14.4ºC, agora sigo com 20.1ºC, 69% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

A temperatura anda no sobe e desce!


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 08:32)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e de vez em quando caiem uns pingos dispersos.

Mínima: *14,7ºC *
T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Saí de casa ainda com algum chuvisco e céu completamente encoberto, mas tem vindo a abrir e agora está praticamente limpo.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 11:53)

O céu já se encontra pouco nublado.
O vento continua soprar fraco de NE.

T. Atual: *19,0ºC *
HR: 69%
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2018 às 12:05)

céu muito nublado por aqui, mas sem sinais de chuva.  19ºC


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 13:08)

Começam a chegar cumulus vindos de leste.
O vento aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: NE / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## remember (19 Out 2018 às 13:39)

Boas pessoal,

Bastantes nuvens para NE, o vento tem estado a intensificar-se do quadrante leste, ora de NE/NNE ora de SE.

Dados actuais:










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2018 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

Manhã de palha e chuviscos que não acumularam nada.
O dia segue ameno com *22,3ºC* e predominância de Nortada fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2018 às 14:10)

Boa tarde!
Panorama atual a Norte. Foto tirada na ESCS:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2018 às 14:15)

Céu a ficar pesado com cumulus organizados em faixas mas pouca extensão vertical, humilis ou mediocris; nuvens altas também. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2018 às 16:10)

A tarde segue amena, com 26ºC, por vezes já apetece fugir para uma sombra, pois sol a bater nas costas já não é muito agradável, isto tendo em conta que os últimos dias o sol não tem "ganho tanta força".


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2018 às 16:43)

Vista Oeste. Pena estar em pleno oceano.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2018 às 16:45)

Cumulus a desenvolverem-se:




Foto novamente tirada na ESCS.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 17:41)

O céu está escuro e bem interessante a leste 
O radar mostra algumas células em formação na zona leste do concelho, deixa lá ver se ainda terei alguma surpresa neste final de tarde 

T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 51%
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 18:17)

Que escuridão a E/SE  
Parece-me que a célula vai passar ao lado, mas no entanto há uma outra em formação na zona do campo de tiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2018 às 18:24)

Que céu espetacular! O pôr do sol promete. 
Neste momento, a sul:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Há 15 minutos:


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 19:02)

Já chove fraco


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2018 às 19:38)

fotos tiradas o final da tarde em Coruche, os aguaceiros todos a passar no quadrante sul em direcção a Setúbal/Margem Sul

às 18h para Sul:






pôr do sol às 18h30, vista para SW






nota-se a chuva ao fundo, vista para SW






e às 18h45 para SE


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 19:52)

O aguaceiro passou e não acumulou nada, mas molhou bem o chão
Aproximam-se mais aguaceiros, vamos ver.

Já agora deixo aqui os extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,7ºC *
Máxima: *23,2ºC *

T. Atual: *19,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2018 às 19:53)

Ambiente agradável na rua, estão 17.4°c , e cheira a terra molhada! A célula deixou um acumulado de 1.3mm  5°dia consecutivo com precipitação por cá, e tudo cheio de poças como a minha filha gosta para meter os pés  Vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 20:35)

Chove bem, *2,1 mm *


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 20:51)

Abrandou, agora já só chuvisca. O acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm*.

T. Atual: *18,2ºC *
HR: 88%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2018 às 21:56)

O céu está a começar a abrir.
O acumulado acabou por ficar-se nos *2,7 mm*, o que já não é mau


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Aqui por Alenquer nem uma gota hoje...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 22:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer nem uma gota hoje...


Aqui também não...


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2018 às 00:26)

Começa a chover, fraca ainda, em Coruche


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 01:43)

Boas pessoal,

Dia bem abafado o de ontem, mais um dia de anos bem ameno!
Muitas nuvens, mas foi só ameaça, porque não caiu nada a não ser um aguaceiro pela manhã que não acumulou nada!

24.4ºC de máxima e 16.1ºC de mínima.

Agora parece estar a querer aparecer nevoeiro para Este, 18.8ºC, 84% de HR e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 10:51)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem abafado o de ontem, mais um dia de anos bem ameno!
> Muitas nuvens, mas foi só ameaça, porque não caiu nada a não ser um aguaceiro pela manhã que não acumulou nada!
> ...



Parabéns atrasados Alex , que contes muitos 

Por aqui o dia segue novamente agradável , mas já com precipitação , fruto de uma aguaceiro fraco por volta *7.30H* da manhã que acumulou* 0.3mm * A mínima foi de *13.6ºc*, e neste momento estão *18.2ºc *,  80% de *HR* , e algum nevoeiro no vales! O vento sopra fraco de *NW. *

Ontem até a meia-noite ainda acumulei *3.6mm*  até a meia-noite! Mas a estação apenas registou *1.5mm *porque deixou de reportar durante quase duas horas


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2018 às 11:06)

Ontem á noite ainda começou a cair uns borrifos, que apenas de sentiam ao cair no corpo, mas não passou disso mesmo.
Agora esta manhã, segue já com sol.
22.6ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Out 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 20.4°c e 79%HR. 
No dia de ontem os extremos oscilaram entre os 16.6°c e os 23.6°c.
A precipitação atingiu os 2.4 mm, valor todo acumulado ao final da tarde/noite. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 12:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns atrasados Alex , que contes muitos
> 
> Por aqui o dia segue novamente agradável , mas já com precipitação , fruto de uma aguaceiro fraco por volta *7.30H* da manhã que acumulou* 0.3mm * A mínima foi de *13.6ºc*, e neste momento estão *18.2ºc *,  80% de *HR* , e algum nevoeiro no vales! O vento sopra fraco de *NW. *
> 
> Ontem até a meia-noite ainda acumulei *3.6mm*  até a meia-noite! Mas a estação apenas registou *1.5mm *porque deixou de reportar durante quase duas horas


Bom dia,

Obrigado amigo, tal como dizia a mudança havia de vir e veio antes do meu dia de anos  tal como nos anos anteriores.

Para a semana falam na possibilidade de dias mais quentes, mas ainda sem certezas.

Outra vez vento de NNE/NE com alguma intensidade, rajada máxima até agora de 21 km/h.

22.6°C com 65% de HR

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2018 às 13:21)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem abafado o de ontem, mais um dia de anos bem ameno!
> Muitas nuvens, mas foi só ameaça, porque não caiu nada a não ser um aguaceiro pela manhã que não acumulou nada!
> ...


Parabéns atrasados


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Bom dia

O dia segue soalheiro e com muitas nuvens a chegar de leste.
Passou por aqui um aguaceiro ao inicio da manhã que largou *0,3 mm*, que é o acumulado do dia até agora. 
Vamos ver se no final da tarde teremos mais animação 

Mínima: *14,3ºC *
T. Atual: *22,9ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: E / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 14:43)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Dia bem abafado o de ontem, mais um dia de anos bem ameno!
> Muitas nuvens, mas foi só ameaça, porque não caiu nada a não ser um aguaceiro pela manhã que não acumulou nada!
> ...


Parabéns Alex!  Logo à noite dou-te umas prendas


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2018 às 15:14)

A tarde segue com sol, e com vento fraco a moderado, já a cerca de meia hora, que tem sido uma correria de tantos veiculos dos bombeiros a passarem aqui, é um foco de incendio, a arder uma pilha com mais de 200 fardos, que servem de alimentar um exploração agrícola de burro mirandeses
Já lá estão lá 22 operacionais e 7 veiculos, de várias corperações dos concelhos vizinhos, entretanto já está em resolução.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2018 às 15:25)

Nascente hoje e estado actusl.
23,1°C
Vento Leste <10Km/h.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 15:32)

StormRic disse:


> Nascente hoje e estado actusl.
> 23,1°C
> Vento Leste <10Km/h.
> 
> ...


Um pouco mais quente cá em baixo 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2018 às 16:37)

Boa tarde!
Aguaceiro na margem sul, visto do miradouro da Senhora do Monte :




O céu tem estado muito interessante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 16:54)

Célula do Cabo Espichel ( Sesimbra) vista de Setúbal 










Antes estávamos assim


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Célula do Cabo Espichel ( Sesimbra) vista de Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Será esta?






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 17:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Parabéns Alex!  Logo à noite dou-te umas prendas


Obrigado, fico à espera dessas fotos hehe 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2018 às 17:14)

Céu tempestuoso por Lisboa:


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 17:22)

Boa tarde a todos! Começou agora a cair um aguaceiro fraco com gotas grossas... nuvens bastante escuras.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2018 às 17:39)

Na A1 agora, Sacavém 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 17:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Começou agora a cair um aguaceiro fraco com gotas grossas... nuvens bastante escuras.


Foi passageiro...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2018 às 18:56)

Por volta das 16h30, a partir de Santo Amaro de Oeiras... vista para sueste (Península de Setúbal):


----------



## Dematos (20 Out 2018 às 18:58)

Que bela chuvada agora; quem diria!!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2018 às 19:03)

Um belo pôr do sol para acabar bem o dia. 
Tirada na IC19:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2018 às 20:07)

A noite segue calma, sem vento, ao contrário da tarde, e com vai-se ouvindo a bela melodia cantada pelos grilos.
Vejo ao longe as luzes dos veiculos dos bombeiros, que regressaram agora á pouco para fazerem o rescaldo durante a noite.
22ºC

EDIT: 20:26- Começou agora mesmo a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, já cheira a poeira.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2018 às 20:30)

cai uns pingos por aqui
21.1ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 20:37)

Fim de tarde e início de noite ameno por Setúbal, e com bonitas cores 
Agora já por Azeitão estão 18.7°c, 61% de HR , e vento nulo! Deixa lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa ainda hoje 

Poente e anoitecer por Setúbal 















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2018 às 20:38)

remember disse:


> Será esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa mesmo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2018 às 21:39)

vai chovendo fraco aqui em S. Martinho do Porto. Esta abafado..


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Out 2018 às 21:40)

Por aqui ja chove.. chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte, de tal forma que a procissão da Festa da Torre não saiu...


----------



## remember (20 Out 2018 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

Cheira bastante a humidade.
Máxima de 25.2ºC e mínima de 17.3ºC.
Agora sigo com 19.8ºC, 69% de HR e vento fraco de NE


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Esta tarde no topo do castelo de Abrantes, mesmo junto marco geodésico cota 196 mts,estava vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Andei também por Belver, zona espectacular.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Aguaceiro na margem sul, visto do miradouro da Senhora do Monte :
> 
> 
> ...





Tiagolco disse:


> Céu tempestuoso por Lisboa:


Belíssimas, Tiago! 
A primeira então está mesmo muito boa!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2018 às 23:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Célula do Cabo Espichel ( Sesimbra) vista de Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E a descarregar bem na segunda foto!  Adoro aquela lenticularzinha branca no topo da célula


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2018 às 03:21)

A descarregar bem por aqui, acordei com a chuva (S. Martinho Porto)


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia, a madrugada aqui começou com uns bons aguaceiros, bem com a manhã, está tudo bem húmido, e já se começa a erva a nascer, inclusive houve até já direito ao arco-íris.
Agora é o sol que vai marcando presença.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2018 às 09:32)

1mm desta noite


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui voltam os aguaceiros fracos...

Edit: Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## Dematos (21 Out 2018 às 12:20)

Boas, ainda do Leslie deixo aqui umas fotos de estragos impressionantes nesta zona:


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Bom dia

O dia segue nublado com algumas abertas e alguns chuviscos ocasionais.
Ontem à tarde o céu esteve bem tempestuoso e ameaçador por aqui, mas não ocorreu nada, mais um dia a ver navios  Veremos hoje 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,3ºC*
Máxima:* 24,2ºC*
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *14,9ºC*
T. Atual: *21,1ºC*
HR: 68%
Vento: E / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2018 às 13:17)

Chove moderado


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2018 às 13:21)

Boa tarde!
Céu carregadíssimo a Este, às portas de Lisboa. Todo o quadrante está cheio de cumulus congestus.
Esta tarde parece prometer.


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2018 às 13:24)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2018 às 13:29)

Parou! O acumulado foi de *1,5 mm*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2018 às 13:42)

Grande chuvada neste momento no Campo Grande.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2018 às 13:49)

Célula espetacular a passar a NE daqui:


----------



## DaniFR (21 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Chove bem agora em Coimbra, apesar de não aparecer nada no radar. Só o de Loulé é que está a funcionar.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo a zeros no que respeita ao registo de precipitação.
A mínima deste noite ficou pelos 16.1°c.
Agora sigo com 22.6°c e 68%HR. 
O vento é fraco do quadrante sul. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2018 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, caíu um aguaceiro curto por volta das 14h (13h utc).
O movimento das células faz-se de SSE rodando para NW. O que se forma na área de Sines depois dirige-se para o litoral de Lisboa/Cascais.
São pequenas células que produzem curtos aguaceiros mas que podem no entanto ser mais do que moderados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 16:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro forte agora!


Isto foi chuva a sério! Felizmente foram só 10 min...  

fiz fotos e um video mas não sei postar a partir do telemóvel...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 16:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 16:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 16:23)

Foi uma tentativa... aceitam-se conselhos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 16:27)

A tarde segue com céu parcialmente encoberto, e com vento fraco a moderado.
Ainda está uma temperatura agradável para andar de calções e t-shirt.
25.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2018 às 16:49)

Algumas vistas aqui à volta 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Vai caíndo agora alguns chuviscos, e está a começar já a escurecer.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2018 às 17:13)

Vento fraco <5Km/h ou nulo pot vezes.
22,1°C
58%
A vista sueste mostra uma diminuição da instabilidade.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 17:32)

Fotos do aguaceiro forte de a pouco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 17:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Foi uma tentativa... aceitam-se conselhos...


Parece que já consegui...


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2018 às 17:37)

anda um perto vindo de sul


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 17:46)

Mais outro aguaceiro forte!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2018 às 17:46)

aguaceiro fotogénico


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2018 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Sem qualquer registo de precipitação hoje, para agravar a situação que já é de seca nesta região.
A destacar, apenas o aguaceiro fraco que rendeu ontem *0,3mm* e uns Céus muito fotogénicos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2018 às 17:54)

ventania antes do aguaceiro e agora DILUVIO!!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2018 às 17:59)

já parou


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 18:05)

O céu está a ficar "vestido de negro", o radar a não deixar margens para dúvidas entre a Golegã e Entroncamento, apesar de que aqui ainda tenho sol e arco-íris.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 18:40)

Continuam os aguaceiros fortes uns a seguir aos outros...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 19:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continuam os aguaceiros fortes uns a seguir aos outros...


E continuam os aguaceiros fortes. Tem chovido bem aqui!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 19:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E continuam os aguaceiros fortes. Tem chovido bem aqui!



Começou agora mesmo a cair mais um aguaceiro fraco, mas mal chegou a molhar o chão, tem sido assim ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 20:23)

Mais umas fotos dos aguaceiros desta tarde... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2018 às 20:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais umas fotos dos aguaceiros desta tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quem me dera que tivesse chovido alguma coisa assim em condições, pois mal acabei hoje as plantações, tive logo de seguida regá-las, e se entretanto não chover muito mais, já a partir de terça feira, vou ter de regar o pomar, isto depois de quase 3 semanas sem regar, o que já não é nada mau.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2018 às 20:39)

Boa noite!
Não chegou a chover por aqui mas o céu fotogénico acabou por compensar. 
Deixo então mais algumas fotos destes dois últimos dias:
*Ontem (dia 20)*:



_DSC0348-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Células a crescerem na margem sul:



_DSC0364-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




_DSC0363-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




_DSC0350-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




20181020_162510-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




20181020_162813-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




_DSC0372-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr




_DSC0365-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais tarde no parque Eduardo VII:



_DSC0384-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E o por fim, o pôr do sol magnífico:



DSC_0387-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0389-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
*Hoje (dia 21):*



20181021_134638-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Updraft brutal de uma célula que entrou por Cascais:



_DSC0451-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais tarde no LxFactory, célula a descarregar em Vendas Novas:



DSC_0456-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E por fim, um belíssimo pôr do sol outra vez: 



DSC_0462-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 20:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Não chegou a chover por aqui mas o céu fotogénico acabou por compensar.
> Deixo então mais algumas fotos destes dois últimos dias:
> *Ontem (dia 20)*:
> ...


Bem, as tuas fotos são mesmo de artista! Pode ser que um dia "quando for grande" tire fotos assim bonitas...


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2018 às 22:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa noite!
> Não chegou a chover por aqui mas o céu fotogénico acabou por compensar.
> Deixo então mais algumas fotos destes dois últimos dias:
> *Ontem (dia 20)*:
> ...


Estão fantásticas, mais uma vez, Tiago!  Adoro aquelas com os raios de sol a trespassarem as nuvens, belíssimas!


----------



## Pisfip (21 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Fim de semana animado este ️ 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Out 2018 às 23:50)

Boas pessoal,

Máxima de 22.4ºC e mínima de 16.3ºC.
Dia marcado por bastantes nuvens e um bafo quente potente, dia pouco ventoso ainda para piorar mais na sensação térmica 
Agora desce bem, com 17ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de NE.
0.3 mm acumulados entre as 13 e as 14h, portanto uma fartura


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 00:18)

*3.4mm *hoje


----------



## Aspvl (22 Out 2018 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Fotografia enviada por um familiar neste final de tarde em São Pedro de Moel.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Out 2018 às 01:00)

Boa noite pessoal,

O dia de Domingo acabou por ser idêntico ao de Sábado, ameno e sem precipitação! No entanto, e ao fim de alguns meses lá deu para voltar a dar um passeio a pé pela serra,sem transpirar muito    Já é notório algumas ervas a rebentarem , tal como alguma humidade no solo  Dia com uma mínima de *14.6ºc*, e uma máxima de *24.3ºc,* vento fraco! Dia mais quente da semana,e a próxima também deverá ser mais ou menos assim! Em princípio lá para o fim do mês as coisas já possam arrefecer para valores da época! Acumulado do fds! 0.3mm 
Ficam umas fotos do dia de Domingo 




IMG_2543 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2542 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2545 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2548 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3455 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Out 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia desde Porto Alto.
Carro marca 11.5°C


----------



## remember (22 Out 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia, 

Mínima bem fria, 13.8°C, vento praticamente nulo a noite toda.

Agora já com 22.1°C, 64% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Aproveitem estes últimos dias, porque apartir de sábado a continuar as previsões, até vai doer, descida abrupta para algumas localidades da máxima e até da mínima, vamos ver...

Até quinta-feira máximas a rondar os 24°C/26°C, sexta-feira a primeira descida e depois sábado e domingo a verificar-se uma descida mais acentuada, previsões segundo a estação meteorológica.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2018 às 12:09)

Boas,

Sigo com 22,3 graus.
Algum calor portanto.
Sim, a temperatura vai cair bastante. 
Sábado então, com vento forte que dão para aqui e máxima de apenas 16 graus.


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2018 às 12:59)

Bom dia

O dia segue ameno e com céu limpo.
O resto do dia de ontem resumiu-se apenas ao céu nublado e alguns chuviscos dispersos a meio da tarde, que nada acumularam.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,9ºC *
Máxima: *25,8ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,7ºC *
T. Atual: *21,9ºC*
HR: 67%
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h
*
*


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2018 às 13:21)

Está aquecer bem quase nos 24 graus, estão 23,8 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2018 às 13:44)

Este inicio de tarde segue já bem amena, com 27.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Boa tarde, forte insolação e vento fraco de Leste. Temperaturas a subir e bastante variáveis conforme o local na rua à sombra, entre 24,0°C e 27,4°C.
40%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2018 às 15:11)

Avanço rápido de ESE desta nebulosidade média/alta.
Cumulus congestus em início de formação a Oeste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 15:13)

aguaceiro a N/NE






falei com umas pessoas aqui da Fajarda e não acreditam que ontem choveu cá  aquele aguaceiro interessante foi bem localizado


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 15:26)

está melhor agora


----------



## Tonton (22 Out 2018 às 15:30)

david 6 disse:


> falei com umas pessoas aqui da Fajarda e não acreditam que ontem choveu cá  aquele aguaceiro interessante foi bem localizado



É como está, por agora, "pipocas" soltas, localizadas:


----------



## dvieira (22 Out 2018 às 15:33)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui mas ainda não chove. Penso que ainda esteja para a zona de Tomar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 15:42)

dvieira disse:


> Já se ouve trovoada por aqui mas ainda não chove. Penso que ainda esteja para a zona de Tomar.


Confirmo! Já ouvi trovoada algumas vezes. O tempo fechou completamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Confirmo! Já ouvi trovoada algumas vezes. O tempo fechou completamente.


Célula com eco laranja quase a chegar cá... já está a chegar a Fátima...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 16:06)

Já começou a pingar aqui... muita trovoada!
Já posto fotos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2018 às 16:06)

E depois de tarde que estava já bem quente, agora o sol já "desapareceu", pois o céu começou a fechar, e já se ouve trovejar.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 16:24)

tudo a passar a norte


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2018 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,

Ainda bem, que estas temperaturas actuais são enganadoras senão já andava bastante irritado.
Actuais *25,8ºC* depois de já ter chegado aos *26,0ºC *com Lestada fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 16:33)

Algumas fotos... Até agora só chuva fraca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 16:39)

Já chove bem... sem vento, não move uma folha!


----------



## Candy (22 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Acho que vou ter direito a alguma chuvinha 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 16:51)

já lá vem mais de NE, mas sempre a passar a norte daqui


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 17:25)

desfile


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 17:34)

Eco roxo no Campo militar de Sta Margarida...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2018 às 18:07)

esta bastante escuro aqui a Oeste e ouviu-se um trovão ainda ha pouco


----------



## remember (22 Out 2018 às 18:55)

Boas pessoal,

Aproveitei o dia bem ameno para treinar e tirar algumas fotos, agora que cheguei a casa ainda está assim a temperatura, como podem ver pela imagem.

Vista para norte na segunda foto, ainda esteve aqui perto durante a tarde,mas agora, só se via, já longe. 

Na terceira foto, vista para Este.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Out 2018 às 18:57)

O céu está a ficar mesmo muito escuro, tal como mostra o radar para a zona entre o Entroncamento e Chamusca.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2018 às 19:32)

depois fui fazer uma caminhada e a vista era esta


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Pisfip disse:


> Fim de semana animado este ️
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Fotografia enviada por um familiar neste final de tarde em São Pedro de Moel.


Belíssimas as duas!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2018 às 21:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> O dia de Domingo acabou por ser idêntico ao de Sábado, ameno e sem precipitação! No entanto, e ao fim de alguns meses lá deu para voltar a dar um passeio a pé pela serra,sem transpirar muito    Já é notório algumas ervas a rebentarem , tal como alguma humidade no solo  Dia com uma mínima de *14.6ºc*, e uma máxima de *24.3ºc,* vento fraco! Dia mais quente da semana,e a próxima também deverá ser mais ou menos assim! Em princípio lá para o fim do mês as coisas já possam arrefecer para valores da época! Acumulado do fds! 0.3mm
> Ficam umas fotos do dia de Domingo
> ...


Decidiste limpar as teias de aranha da máquina e abrir uma conta nova no Flickr para nos mostrares os resultados da limpeza?  Acho que sim, parece-me muito bem!  Paisagem belíssima; com exceção da segunda e da quarta quase que parece ser um sítio longínquo, afastado da civilização. Venham mais destas


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2018 às 21:12)

david 6 disse:


> depois fui fazer uma caminhada e a vista era esta


Belíssima célula!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2018 às 21:15)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Aproveitei o dia bem ameno para treinar e tirar algumas fotos, agora que cheguei a casa ainda está assim a temperatura, como podem ver pela imagem.
> 
> ...


Já reparaste que na segunda foto a lama tem a quase a forma da fachada ocidental da Península Ibérica? 
Belo spot para umas fotos, tem ar de ser calmíssimo


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2018 às 21:43)

Boas, 

T. Maxima: 24,7 graus
T. actual: 18,6 graus


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2018 às 22:26)

Depois de um fim-de-semana ocupado, tenho finalmente tempo para postar alguns registos dos últimos dias 

Deixo aqui duas fotos de quarta-feira (dia 17/10) durante a passagem de um aguaceiro. O arco-íris com tão pouca cor mais parecia um fogbow.











--

Deixo também um pequeno time-lapse do entardecer de sexta-feira (dia 19). Amanhã coloco as fotografias


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Out 2018 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Decidiste limpar as teias de aranha da máquina e abrir uma conta nova no Flickr para nos mostrares os resultados da limpeza?  Acho que sim, parece-me muito bem!  Paisagem belíssima; com exceção da segunda e da quarta quase que parece ser um sítio longínquo, afastado da civilização. Venham mais destas


Ahahah! É verdade my friend, decidi dedicar.me um bocadinho mais a sério à coisa, já que sempre gostei imenso, e nunca o fiz Aceitam-se dicas, com a promessa que me vou esforçar  

Dia quente, demasiado quente para a altura do ano, um verdadeiro sufoco estar ao sol hoje!  Máxima de 28.7°c  Neste momento a noite segue estúpidamente agradável, com uns atuais 19.4°c , e vento fraco de ENE.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Out 2018 às 23:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Já reparaste que na segunda foto a lama tem a quase a forma da fachada ocidental da Península Ibérica?
> Belo spot para umas fotos, tem ar de ser calmíssimo



Realmente Não tinha reparado
É mesmo calmo hehe Ainda 20.5ºC, 69% de HR e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (23 Out 2018 às 00:57)

Sou sincero. Depois de todo o build up, excitação e drama do Leslie, pensava que isto da meteorologia era sempre assim, a p*ta da loucura, furacões, altos eventos, Portugal na rota de espetaculares acontecimentos meteorológicos, o IPMA em total ação a serem os heróis do dia, a Proteção Social a salvar vidas.

Afinal, é aborrecido. Primeiro porque a Proteção Social não salvou vidas no Leslie e só vi uns senhores de colete com ar de frete até, um  a fumar um cigarro. Nada a ver com Chicago Fire por exemplo. Pá depois não há mais notícias de tempestades e furacões? É que isto é secante assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2018 às 08:04)

Bom dia.

Não esperava por esta, chove moderado no Campo Grande.

Saí de casa pelas 7h20 com 14,5ºC.


----------



## ota (23 Out 2018 às 08:06)

No Lumiar também está a chover. Completamente inesperado.


----------



## charlie17 (23 Out 2018 às 08:15)

Também ouvi chuva aqui por entrecampos há cerca de 10 min

Coruche (agora): 13.9°C


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 16.7°C, vamos ver se hoje há animação por aqui, foto tirada à pouco.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 10:42)

A chuva deste início de manhã, aqui, só deu para molhar o chão, nem escorreu...
Sol a aquecer em força, mesmo com nuvens no tapa/destapa, já nos 24ºC.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 10:49)

Aqui por Sintra, céu com períodos de muito nublado, está tudo molhado e cheio de poças.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 11:05)

Bom dia!
Aqui na ESCS, em Benfica também ouvi a chuva a bater na janela por volta das 8:30. Está tudo bem regado, não estava à espera.
Neste momento, o céu já limpou ligeiramente. Vamos ver como corre a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2018 às 12:28)

Boas,

Esta manhã na serra.
Cabeço do Vento cota 350 mts.
18 graus e vento moderado, o que para aquela zona equivale a nulo.
A vista é excelente, mas já foi melhor...







belem disse:


> Aqui por Sintra, céu com períodos de muito nublado, está tudo molhado e cheio de poças.


Vi a serra em mau estado, barragem da Mula a descer muito de nível.
A fonte da Peninha seca.
Venha a chuva a sério e constante.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2018 às 12:58)

Boa tarde,

Agradável surpresa, o aguaceiro curto mas forte que caiu ao início da manhã. Até tive que esperar dentro do carro que a chuva abrandasse.
Neste momento permanece tudo calmo, temperatura nos *20,8ºC*. 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esta manhã na serra.
> Cabeço do Vento cota 350 mts.
> ...



Acredito que agora com as primeiras chuvas a sério, essa paisagem se possa inverter rapidamente.
Nota-se bem a secura dos terrenos também por aqui, o Parque da paz por esta altura já devia estar bem verdinho e a ribeira com algum caudal.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 13:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Esta manhã na serra.
> Cabeço do Vento cota 350 mts.
> ...



Não estou nessa zona (que é mais seca) mas concordo que é preciso mais chuva, só espero que é não provoque inundações (mas se tiver que ser, que seja...).
Por aqui as novas comunidades herbáceas já apareceram em força, mas creio que em zonas queimadas  tal leve mais tempo.


----------



## RStorm (23 Out 2018 às 14:02)

Bom dia

O dia começou fresco, com alguma nebulosidade média e pingos dispersos ao inicio da manhã sem acumulação.
Agora a tarde segue amena, com sol e cumulus a desenvolverem-se a Leste.
Vamos lá ver se nos calha algo, pelo menos o distrito está em alerta amarelo devido a possíveis trovoadas 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *12,7ºC *
Máxima: *24,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *15,1ºC*
T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Aine (23 Out 2018 às 14:05)

A Serra de Sintra bem precisa de chuva para ajudar a recuperar do incêndio, para a vegetação começar a crescer.

É triste a paisagem do lado de Cascais... da Peninha até ao Guincho, é desolador!


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, aquela célula que nasceu em Sines, se não tiver vida curta, pode chegar à península de Setúbal.







EDIT: aquela enfraqueceu, outras numerosas agora nascem e deslocam-se em trajectórias paralelas, de Sul para NNW e rodando para NW.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Out 2018 às 15:18)

É só pipocas no ar  Quadrante Este com muitos Cumulus congestus  Deixa lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa até ao final do dia 

Tatual: *27.6ºc* , *35%* de* HR *, e vento fraco de* ESE.*


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 15:20)

Células no Alentejo em desenvolvimento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 15:21)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte repentino e inesperado agora!


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 15:31)

Epa, que animação para ali vai abaixo de Setúbal, a estação já dá sinal de algo, era bom...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 15:33)

Grande bigorna em expansão, longe a ESE





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 15:39)

27,4°C
48%
Calma ou < 2 Km/h SE
A célula continua a crescer:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 15:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aguaceiro moderado a forte repentino e inesperado agora!


Foi rápido, 10 min mas o tempo mantém-se prometedor...


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2018 às 15:51)

Várias células isoladas a surgir em alguns pontos do Alentejo e Ribatejo. A circulação, ainda é demasiado a Leste portanto não espero nada de especial nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 15:51)

vou ter festa, vem a caminho


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 16:06)

trovoada  muito escuro cada vez mais próximo vindo de sul


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!
E explodem como pipocas. 




Arome e ECM a acertarem em cheio na previsão.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:17)

Aqui à volta, quadrantes de NE  SSE























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 16:21)

trovões constantes vindo daqui  acelera :C, está a demorar a chegar






o radar... funciona 5min, nos outros 5min já não dá, sempre assim


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:23)

Ecos laranja/vermelho espalhados a Leste dos estuários.
Já houve ecos roxos.
Movimento para Norte ou NNW
.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:33)

david 6 disse:


> trovões constantes vindo daqui  acelera :C, está a demorar a chegar



O que se vê dessa célula aqui de onde estou na Póvoa:

Leste 15:27 utc


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 16:38)

essa parte que faz barulho vai passar a W, o movimento está a ser para NW, o que vou apanhar é esta cortina aqui que vem de SE, que não parece ser nada de outro mundo... vamos ver


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:38)

Actividade eléctrica frequente, entre Montijo e Coruche:


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 16:43)

é agora ou nunca






a outra parte mais a W, sempre trovões constantes


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 16:46)

Aí que isto está a ficar animador 












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:47)

Topo das células a 12 - 13 Km de altitude.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 16:48)

já chove


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 16:50)

remember disse:


> Aí que isto está a ficar animador



Belas fotos na "primeira fila"! 

Ainda está totalmente na outra margem.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2018 às 16:51)

Célula imponente a NE.


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 16:52)

A linha de instabilidade está com uma componente de movimento mais norte que oeste...
Só se começar a ter mais componente e/ou alastramento para oeste é que poderá chegar aqui a Lisboa e zona oeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 16:53)

remember disse:


> Aí que isto está a ficar animador
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As células dirigem-se para NE, não chegam cá. 
No máximo um aguaceiro fraco/moderado. 
___
Céu a ficar encoberto por nuvens médias.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 16:55)

StormRic disse:


> Belas fotos na "primeira fila"!
> 
> Ainda está totalmente na outra margem.


Sim ainda do outro lado, mas bem perto... 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2018 às 17:01)

Na direcção E/SE


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:01)

Céu a toldar-se mas as células permanecem longe na margem esquerda do Tejo:

Movimento é de rotação para NNW e NW.

De Vila Franca de Xira a Santarém vão sentir-se os efeitos.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:01)

Mais duas de agora, recebi notificação de chuva forte do rainviewer  mas... 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 17:02)

olhem eu no meio!!!!  só já cai uma chuvita fraca, tem 1.2mm


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2018 às 17:03)

A possibilidade de ocorrer algo significativo em Lisboa depende mais de se formar alguma célula localmente, ou pelo menos a norte da Arrábida, e que se desloque para cá. Não seria a primeira nem última vez que a serra dava um "empurrão" nestes fluxos de SSE. Mas vamos ver, não está fácil, não há assim tanta instabilidade. 

De resto, e dado o fluxo quase para norte, não vale a pena esperar muito das células já formadas para lá de Alcochete.


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:04)

Com actividade eléctrica jeitosa









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:05)

Eco roxo dirige-se para Samora Correia/Benavente


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:09)

DEA de Alcochete a Benavente:


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 17:12)

a trovoada que estava a leste, já vai a N e NE, está potente também, já oiço mais trovões  dela do que a outra que ia a passar a W


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:19)

Mais duas pessoal, muito escuro para NE/E.

Bafo quente com 25.5°C e vento fraco de ESE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:20)

Agora mesmo do alto da Póvoa para Leste














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:26)

Praticamente tudo tapado já. Já se ouve ao longe, comeca-se a sentir uma aragem mais fresca agora.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:31)

Começou a soprar bem o vento!  vento de leste 5km/h, rajadas de 23km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Vejo relâmpagos para Sudeste. Céu negro e tempo meio abafado.


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2018 às 17:33)

Aqui nunca se passa nada .....


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:35)

Rajadas fortes na Póvoa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 17:36)

Novo Avisos Amarelos IPMA até às 21h que já incluem os distritos de Lisboa e de Santarém



Tonton disse:


> Novos Avisos Amarelos para o Continente, com mais distritos e até às 21h


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2018 às 17:37)

StormRic disse:


> Agora mesmo do alto da Póvoa para Leste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela formação!!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 17:37)

Cenário espetacular a Este daqui:


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2018 às 17:40)

A Margem Sul de facto tem cá um shield.. Vai lá vai..


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:41)

Norte, direcção Vila Franca de Xira





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:44)

SW, torres a crescer sobre Loures





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:44)

Queda da temperatura de quase 2 graus, as rajadas continuam.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 17:50)

De SW a Leste














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 17:52)

volta a chover em geral fraco, é da célula a W


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2018 às 17:53)

SW


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 17:53)

StormRic disse:


> De SW a Leste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que vai passar de raspão mais uma vez, mais calmo agora o vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2018 às 17:55)




----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 17:58)

moderado


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 17:59)

que grande festival vai ali para o lados de Azambuja ...alguém a reportar dessa zona??


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 18:00)

Ainda por cima dá a sensação que só chove, até meio do rio Tejo













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 18:02)

Tímido arco-íris a Leste. Parou o vento. Não choveu aqui, alguns pingos perdidos apenas.
23,6°C
56%
Outra célula a Sul
Trovões a Norte












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2018 às 18:03)

Finalmente ouvi qq coisa sem serem os aviões a descolar.........


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 18:04)

jamestorm disse:


> que grande festival vai ali para o lados de Azambuja ...alguém a reportar dessa zona??


Sim está bem animado para aquela zona.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 18:05)

Crescem cumulus aqui por cima, mas já se nota menos instabilidade.
Pelo menos deve dar para ver uns relâmpagos mais logo.


----------



## smisantos (23 Out 2018 às 18:06)

Trovoada sem parar h]a uns 15 min e chuva torrencial no Cartaxo.


----------



## tucha (23 Out 2018 às 18:06)

Mas que raio de tempo é este presentemente em Lisboa?? 
Está um calor que não se pode, e um abafado terrivel e olho para o céu parece que vai desabar tudo a qualquer momento..
Alguém que tenha indicações para Lisboa neste presente momento??? 
È que estou meia mal disposta e acho que tb tem a ver com isto...


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 18:12)

atenção margem sul e Lisboa apareceu um aguaceiro na zona Barreiro/Moita se o movimento continuar a ser para N/NW vai para Lisboa

por aqui continua moderada por vezes um pouco mais fraca 


EDIT: esse da margem sul já tem ponto roxo


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 18:12)

Começam a cair umas pingas grossas agora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 18:14)

tucha disse:


> Mas que raio de tempo é este presentemente em Lisboa??
> Está um calor que não se pode, e um abafado terrivel e olho para o céu parece que vai desabar tudo a qualquer momento..
> Alguém que tenha indicações para Lisboa neste presente momento???
> È que estou meia mal disposta e acho que tb tem a ver com isto...


Célula a Sul dirige-se para Lisboa, talvez a chuva alivie o abafado.
Chove fraco aqui na Póvoa. 
Trovões surdos e potentes para Norte.
Células imponentes de Vila Franca ao Carregado. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2018 às 18:15)

E depois de uma tarde com temperatura agradável, de repente começou a escurecer e parece que hoje vai anoitecer mais cedo do que o normal.
O céu está a ficar bastante escuro, e vamos lá ver se chove alguma coisa, pelo menos o radar está a ficar bem composto.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 18:16)

Eco roxo no Barreiro!





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2018 às 18:19)

StormRic disse:


> Eco roxo no Barreiro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dissipou-se rapidamente. Só vejo virga a Este e uma base totalmente "destruída".


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2018 às 18:20)

Aguaceiro moderado. Formou-se em modo relâmpago e ainda chegou a ter eco roxo.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 18:26)

Panorama W-S-E





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2018 às 18:30)

Chuva e trovoada em Caldas da Rainha.
Começou agora mesmo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 18:37)

que Grande carga chegou aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 18:38)

Céu a escurecer e a ficar fechado...


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2018 às 18:43)

Poente agora, da Póvoa para Loures





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (23 Out 2018 às 18:43)

trovoada e chuva


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 18:51)

parou de chover agora
e para finalizar


----------



## tucha (23 Out 2018 às 18:54)

Por aqui continua tudo no abafo e na paz do senhor...!
Trovoada, venha ela!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2018 às 18:55)

Vejo ao longe os relampagos, mas nem uma pinga caiu por estes lados.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2018 às 19:14)

acumulado *2.4mm*


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 19:20)

continua a chover bem por aqui, assim sim ..grande raio caiu perto


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Out 2018 às 19:28)

No IP6 e A8 de Peniche até Alfeizerão só tive pena mesmo de ter vindo a conduzir, porque vi cenários brutais.. muitos relâmpagos, raios a tocar o chão, céu de todas as cores.. em Óbidos caiu um dilúvio.. já nas Caldas o céu não tava negro, tava era quase preto!! Brutal

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 19:29)

eco vermelho a passar entre Peniche e Obidos, alguém dessa zona confirma chuva intensa?


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Out 2018 às 19:47)

Vai caíndo uns pingos, mas nada de mais.


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2018 às 20:03)

celsomartins84 disse:


> No IP6 e A8 de Peniche até Alfeizerão só tive pena mesmo de ter vindo a conduzir, porque vi cenários brutais.. muitos relâmpagos, raios a tocar o chão, céu de todas as cores.. em Óbidos caiu um dilúvio.. já nas Caldas o céu não tava negro, tava era quase preto!! Brutal
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk






jamestorm disse:


> eco vermelho a passar entre Peniche e Obidos, alguém dessa zona confirma chuva intensa?



Apanhei eu com tudo em cima. Penso que ainda consegui escrever aqui no fórum, mas tb vinha a conduzir... tive de me agarrar bem ao volante e abrandar. Não se via um metro à frente. 
Chuvada monumental e raios a cair por todo o lado!

Cheguei a Peniche ainda sem chuva.  Entretanto começou a chover, viu-se uns relâmpagos,  mas parou. Agora nem chuva nem relâmpagos. Talvez os veja se for à janela...

Mas sim, no IP6 atrevo-me a dizer que foi medonho.

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2018 às 20:05)

Deixo aqui um time-lapse feito ao final da tarde, de Loures para Este.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Out 2018 às 20:33)

Incrível, dava pra ver o negro que estava para esses lados! Impressionante.
Chuva caiu bem aqui...mas, durante uns minutos apenas. parece que foi tb muito localizado e curto...



Candy disse:


> Apanhei eu com tudo em cima. Penso que ainda consegui escrever aqui no fórum, mas tb vinha a conduzir... tive de me agarrar bem ao volante e abrandar. Não se via um metro à frente.
> Chuvada monumental e raios a cair por todo o lado!
> 
> Cheguei a Peniche ainda sem chuva.  Entretanto começou a chover, viu-se uns relâmpagos,  mas parou. Agora nem chuva nem relâmpagos. Talvez os veja se for à janela...
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2018 às 20:57)

Boas, 

T. Máxima bem amena, no limiar de um dia de verão(máxima igual ou superior a 25 graus), foi aos 24,5 graus.

Agora está bem morno dá para estar de manga curta na rua numa boa. 
20,4 graus. 

Impressionante o Ecmwf mete  aqui 14 graus de máxima e vento forte para Domingo. Sendo que nessa madrugada o windchill pode ir aos 5 graus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2018 às 21:00)

Encontrei este belíssimo time-lapse da Cloud Lovers (Rafaela Prancha), do passado dia 20 de Outubro.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 21:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah! É verdade my friend, decidi dedicar.me um bocadinho mais a sério à coisa, já que sempre gostei imenso, e nunca o fiz Aceitam-se dicas, com a promessa que me vou esforçar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Dica 1. Fotografa em RAW se não o fazes já. Dá-te muito mais folga para trabalhares as fotos  Arriscas-te é a ficar rapidamente sem espaço no disco... 
Dica 2. Compra um disco externo de pelo menos um TB...


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 21:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Dica 1. Fotografa em RAW se não o fazes já. Dá-te muito mais folga para trabalhares as fotos  Arriscas-te é a ficar rapidamente sem espaço no disco...
> Dica 2. Compra um disco externo de pelo menos um TB...



Dica 1. Arranja um bom "software" para trabalhares o RAW - quer dizer, aquele com que te sintas melhor a trabalhar e que te produza melhores resultados.
Actualmente, uso principalmente o Adobe Lightroom.

Dica 2. Eu tenho 3 de 3TB...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 21:45)

Tonton disse:


> Dica 1. Arranja um bom "software" para trabalhares o RAW - quer dizer, aquele com que te sintas melhor a trabalhar e que te produza melhores resultados.
> Actualmente, uso principalmente o Adobe Lightroom.
> 
> Dica 2. Eu tenho 3 de 3TB...


Compreendo perfeitamente...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 21:56)

remember disse:


> Mais duas pessoal, muito escuro para NE/E.
> 
> Bafo quente com 25.5°C e vento fraco de ESE.
> 
> ...





StormRic disse:


> Agora mesmo do alto da Póvoa para Leste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bela shelf!  Também quero!


----------



## lm1960 (23 Out 2018 às 22:12)

Boas,

Hoje entre as 18:30/19:30 caiu uma trovoada bem forte s/ o Bombarral vinda do Montejunto, não sei se existe algum registo mas deve ter sido muito perto dos 20 mm, algumas tampas de esgotos saltaram...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2018 às 22:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de um fim-de-semana ocupado, tenho finalmente tempo para postar alguns registos dos últimos dias
> 
> Deixo aqui duas fotos de quarta-feira (dia 17/10) durante a passagem de um aguaceiro. O arco-íris com tão pouca cor mais parecia um fogbow.
> 
> ...



Aqui ficam as prometidas fotografias de sexta-feira dia 19/10.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2018 às 23:03)

Alguma chuva fraca pelas 18h na zona de Alvalade, mas nada de mais. Temperatura sempre amena na casa dos 20's ºC.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (23 Out 2018 às 23:17)

Alguém sabe se isto é credível? 

Os bombeiros de Alcabideche acabaram de colocar um aviso no Facebook acerca da formação de células convectivas nas próximas 6 horas no distrito de Lisboa?


----------



## remember (23 Out 2018 às 23:18)

Boas, 

Máxima de 26.1ºC e mínima de 16.7ºC, dia bem animado, mas faltou o mais importante chuvinha... Caiu alguma, mas nem acumulou 
Sigo com 18.6ºC, 84% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui ficam as prometidas fotografias de sexta-feira dia 19/10.


Estamos programados para olhar para o que é menos vulgar; os meus olhos também foram logo direitinhos àquela lenticular  Que está num sítio também ele bastante invulgar.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2018 às 00:04)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Alguém sabe se isto é credível?
> 
> Os bombeiros de Alcabideche acabaram de colocar um aviso no Facebook acerca da formação de células convectivas nas próximas 6 horas no distrito de Lisboa?


Não é credível. 
____
Boa noite!
O céu limpou bem e a noite segue algo fresca. Agora é aproveitar estes dias mais quentinhos porque a partir do fim de semana vai ser a matar.


----------



## Tonton (24 Out 2018 às 00:07)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Alguém sabe se isto é credível?
> 
> Os bombeiros de Alcabideche acabaram de colocar um aviso no Facebook acerca da formação de células convectivas nas próximas 6 horas no distrito de Lisboa?



Não me parece, o aviso acabava às 21h e a nebulosidade restante está-se a dissipar...


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2018 às 00:10)

Um amigo fez um pequeno vídeo deste fim de tarde.
Vista de Peniche para o interior.

Isto é só uma pequena amostra. E não foi na altura em que cercam uns atrás dos outros mas dá para imaginar isto com descargas seguidinhas a cairem-nos ao lado, à frente, atrás... durante a viagem Caldas-Peniche.


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2018 às 08:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Estamos programados para olhar para o que é menos vulgar; os meus olhos também foram logo direitinhos àquela lenticular  Que está num sítio também ele bastante invulgar.



É verdade  E tive a sorte de ter aquela luz fantástica!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2018 às 09:05)

Fotografia tirada por Mário Carvalho no sábado (20/10), em Algés.


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2018 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Mais um dia soalheiro e ameno.
A tarde de ontem foi bem animada por aqui com trovões fortes e interruptos, mesmo estando a trabalhar consegui ver o festival e os céus fantásticos que surgiram ao final da tarde  Em termos de chuva não caiu uma gota... Mas no "quintal" ao lado, falo da zona leste do concelho (Pegões/Canha), parece que descarregou bem!

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *15,1ºC *
Máxima: *24,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,8ºC *
T. Atual: *19,5ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Out 2018 às 11:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Dica 1. Fotografa em RAW se não o fazes já. Dá-te muito mais folga para trabalhares as fotos  Arriscas-te é a ficar rapidamente sem espaço no disco...
> Dica 2. Compra um disco externo de pelo menos um TB...



Obrigado João , e @Tonton 

Eu neste momento estou a fotografar em RAW + JPG, pelo simples facto de ainda não estar muito à vontade com o programa de edição, no meu caso também estou a começar a usar o ligtroom, da Adobe! Mas com calma chego lá, e assim tenho os negativos intactos de tudo o que tenho fotografado, para mais tarde editar se assim o entender! Escusado será dizer que discos externos com TB não são novidade cá por casa  Quanto ao tempo nada de novo, ontem o AA da margem sul sempre poderoso, tudo a passar ao lado  Por isso hoje toca a aproveitar penúltimo dia ameno , antes de chegar o " Inverno" parece-.me .

Tatual: *23.8ºc , 60% *de* HR*,  e vento fraco de* NW*


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2018 às 12:11)

Candy disse:


> Um amigo fez um pequeno vídeo deste fim de tarde.
> Vista de Peniche para o interior.
> 
> Isto é só uma pequena amostra. E não foi na altura em que cercam uns atrás dos outros mas dá para imaginar isto com descargas seguidinhas a cairem-nos ao lado, à frente, atrás... durante a viagem Caldas-Peniche.
> ...



Espectacular! Excelente registo 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> AA da margem sul sempre poderoso, tudo a passar ao lado



Não falha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2018 às 12:56)

O dia aqui segue com sol, céu limpo, e com uma temperatura amena de 27.3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (24 Out 2018 às 14:18)

Já se vê algumas pipocas a "explodirem" a leste  
O vento rodou para W e aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *23,9ºC *
HR: 59%
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2018 às 14:32)

A desenvolverem-se bem hoje,






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ota (24 Out 2018 às 14:42)

No Lumiar também se vêm bem, sobretudo a norte e a oeste


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Boa tarde 
24,1°C
61%
Cumulus mediocris a SE e W








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## carlosgodinhof (24 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Acham que vai haver festa esta tarde pelos lados da Amora?


----------



## remember (24 Out 2018 às 15:01)

A relevar-se o dia mais quente da semana... 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## lsalvador (24 Out 2018 às 15:01)

Por Tomar  28.2 °C (13:24 UTC)


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Out 2018 às 15:44)

A tarde segue bem quente, com 28.9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Dia abafado, *25ºC* de máxima aqui. Mínima de *14,1ºC.*

Temos mais 2 dias acima dos 20ºC e depois é sempre abaixo  Sexta pode haver festa convectiva... 

Para não estarmos sempre a bater nas anomalias positivas, no Domingo temos uma anomalia de *-7ºC *em Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2018 às 22:04)

Boas,

Dia quente por cá, máxima foi aos 25,6 graus.
Bastantes pessoas hoje na praia em Cascais.
Quem chegou agora vai ter uma surpresa desagradável lá para o fim de semana. 

Gfs está agressivo para cá em termos de vento.


----------



## remember (24 Out 2018 às 23:22)

Impressionantes 21.3ºC ainda sentidos a esta hora 60% de HR e vento fraco de SE.
Máxima de 26.5ºC e mínima de 15.7ºC.


----------



## RStorm (25 Out 2018 às 13:02)

Bom dia

O dia segue ameno e com nuvens altas.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,8ºC *
Máxima: *25,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *14,4ºC*
T. Atual: *22,6ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Out 2018 às 14:08)

Mais uma tarde que segue com temperatura bem amena, com 28.1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2018 às 15:50)

Boa tarde
24,3°C para a despedida do outono veraneiro 
48%
Invasão de nuvens altas e médias. 
Vento nulo











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Na baixa de Lisboa já cheira a Natal. Pelo menos vontade de Natal, atropelando o S. Martinho que já se avizinha.  Esta manhã vendo o céu com nuvens aventurei-me nuns sapatos fechados e collants. Ui ... que desadequado! Avenida da Liberdade, com céu cinza claro, sem vento e temperatura 24º (aprox.).  Outono bonacheirão


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2018 às 16:01)

de manhã o sol ainda brilhou a temperatura ia subindo, máxima de 25.9ºC, agora já céu encoberto de nuvens altas/médias com 24.8ºC


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2018 às 16:07)

Altocumulus em bandas. As nuvens vêm de Sul.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2018 às 17:10)

tarde de calor aqui na região Oeste , já vamos em 27ºC, dia bastante enjoativo


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Boa tarde!
Dia de muita nebulosidade alta e média que permanece até agora. 
Cenário atual a Oeste (foto tirada na ESCS, mais uma vez ):


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 18:46)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Na baixa de Lisboa já cheira a Natal. Pelo menos vontade de Natal, atropelando o S. Martinho que já se avizinha.  Esta manhã vendo o céu com nuvens aventurei-me nuns sapatos fechados e collants. Ui ... que desadequado! Avenida da Liberdade, com céu cinza claro, sem vento e temperatura 24º (aprox.).  Outono bonacheirão


Olá! Só para dizer que aprecio muito os teus posts, pois são sempre bem escritos e com um cheirinho literário...


----------



## RStorm (25 Out 2018 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Tarde bem amena e com céu "doentio" devido à cobertura de nuvens altas e alguma poeira  
Quem olha para Leste, pensa que vem lá trovoada devido ao escuro, mas é só uma ilusão  Talvez amanhã já não seja... 

Só uma curiosidade, têm-se assistido a uma louca corrida aos casacos e aos gorros nas lojas da zona e até já colocaram alguns em promoção de forma repentina nalgumas superfícies  Será já os "efeitos" da massa de ar frio que aí se avizinha?
Desculpem o off-topic.

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *14,4ºC *
Máxima: *24,7ºC *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (25 Out 2018 às 18:56)

pôr do sol


----------



## remember (25 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Epa,agora havia de lhes dar para as queimadas  é um cheiro que não se pode... Fui correr vim todo mordido das melgas  não sei se estará relacionado, mas deve estar, porque na zona onde vi o fumo, passam uns riachos...

Fotos depois do treino, dia meio esquisito.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2018 às 20:58)

*26,1ºC *de máxima, já um bocado farto de calor


----------



## remember (25 Out 2018 às 21:37)

Será?






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2018 às 21:52)

19,2 graus
Não quero ser chato mas... o IPMA já podia ter colocado os avisos do vento para próximo fim de semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 22:23)

remember disse:


> Será?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso só pode ser virga digo eu... para aqui também dá mas não cai...


----------



## remember (25 Out 2018 às 22:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isso só pode ser virga digo eu... para aqui também dá mas não cai...


Tal e qual!
24.8ºC de máxima e 15ºC de mínima.
20.5ºC actuais, com 65% de HR e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Out 2018 às 00:08)

Boa noite!
A nebulosidade média e alta proporcionou um pôr do sol espetacular:




Infelizmente estava no sítio errado à hora errada. A foto foi tirada em Alvalade. 
Neste momento a nebulosidade mantém-se, o vento sopra fraco e não dá para andar na rua só de t-shirt. 
Ansioso pelo fresquinho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 08:02)

Bom dia.

Saí de casa pelas 7h15 com 14,1ºC, mínima até àquele momento. Temperatura vulgar tendo em conta os últimos dias, mas hoje temos a presença de vento moderado, o que faz com que o ambiente fique um pouco desagradável.


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta e com nevoeiro alto em Leiria, temperaturas na casa dos 14/15ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## RStorm (26 Out 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia

O dia segue fresco com nebulosidade e alta e algum fumo das queimadas  

Mínima: *14,5ºC *
T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Aine (26 Out 2018 às 12:47)

Boas tardes, alguém me saber dizer se está previsto chuva, para amanhã, para a zona de Fátima?

Por Sintra, dia bem mais fresco e algo cinzento.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2018 às 12:51)

Aine disse:


> Boas tardes, alguém me saber dizer se está previsto chuva, para amanhã, para a zona de Fátima?
> 
> Por Sintra, dia bem mais fresco e algo cinzento.


Não! Apenas uma descida significativa da temperatura e vento que pode ser forte, tornando assim o dia bastante desagradável.


----------



## Aine (26 Out 2018 às 12:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Não! Apenas uma descida significativa da temperatura e vento que pode ser forte, tornando assim o dia bastante desagradável.



Obrigada pela resposta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 12:57)

Aine disse:


> Boas tardes, alguém me saber dizer se está previsto chuva, para amanhã, para a zona de Fátima?
> 
> Por Sintra, dia bem mais fresco e algo cinzento.


Olá! Se chover aqui é só para fim do dia ou noite...


----------



## Aine (26 Out 2018 às 13:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Se chover aqui é só para fim do dia ou noite...



OK, obrigada. A essa hora espero já estar em casa ou a caminho dela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2018 às 13:37)

Este inicio de tarde segue com céu nublado, e tempo fresco, com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 16:16)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O dia segue primaveril , com uma temperatura atual de *23.8ºc* , *43% *de* HR* , e vento praticamente nulo! Ou seja tudo calmo e tranquilo  Ansioso pelos dias invernosos que se adivinham , com tudo o que temos direito , até já apanhei uma constipação e tudo para parecer mesmo que já estamos no mesmo no Inverno .


----------



## david 6 (26 Out 2018 às 18:24)

vista para o interior


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2018 às 22:05)

Boas, 

15,1 graus 
Espero um fim de semana de nortada violenta, sendo que o pior período será no dia de amanhã. 
Vamos ver qual será o registo da rajada máxima na estação do Pai do Vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2018 às 22:14)

Já nos *14,9ºC* agora, máxima de hoje foram uns agradáveis *21ºC
*
Durante a noite pode ir até aos 7ºC, as máximas dos próximos 5 dias rondam os 15ºC, o que é o normal para Dezembro. 

Pôr do Sol bonito, para o interior viam-se bigornas desfeitas a pintar a paisagem.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2018 às 22:38)

Amanhã vai ser uma tareia...
Provavelmente podem surgir ocorrências, principalmente em zonas que não estão habituadas a vento muito forte.


----------



## remember (27 Out 2018 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

Hoje mais fresco ainda com uma máxima de 23.1ºC e mínima de 15.3ºC.
Sigo com 16.6ºC, 78% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 00:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã vai ser uma tareia...
> Provavelmente podem surgir ocorrências, principalmente em zonas que não estão habituadas a vento muito forte.


É amanhã que levo o meu anemómetro a passear à praia!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2018 às 06:34)

Vento bem forte por cá, curiosamente a estação do Pai do Vento so registou rajada máxima de 63 km/h.
Por cá, mais a norte já devo andar com rajadas de 75/80 km/h, constantes.


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2018 às 07:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vento bem forte por cá, curiosamente a estação do Pai do Vento so registou rajada máxima de 63 km/h.
> Por cá, mais a norte já devo andar com rajadas de 75/80 km/h, constantes.



Bom dia,

Aqui também, os ventos levanta-se devagar


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2018 às 07:17)

Bom dia,

Peniche já sopra com muita intensidade.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2018 às 07:26)

Vendaval. 
Actualizando, já houve rajada máxima de 74 km/h. 
Aqui o valores já são bem elevados, já tirei os vasos da janela, embora bastante bem presos, é melhor não arriscar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 07:55)

Qual 7°C, a temperatura nem baixou dos 13°C com o vento e humidade sempre constantes. 

Real Feel horrível, deve continuar assim o resto do dia


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 09:42)

Esta manhã segue com vento moderado, bem desagradável, e está sol, pois caso não estivesse o cenário seria bem pior.
13.9ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Out 2018 às 10:36)

Marquês de Pombal, céu azul, temperatura bem outonal de 16º, rajadas de vento a assobiar e a recordar a cidade da mudança para a hora de Inverno.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 10:53)

Bom dia pessoal,

Não que os *16.3ºc* , não se aguentem perfeitamente! Mas a sensação térmica causada por este ventinho é que custa bastante  Rajada máxima até ao momento de* 51km´h*! 
A mínima foi Outonal,* 11.7ºc. *


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Céu limpo e muito vento, muitas árvores vão levar uma valente tareia estes próximos dias e acelerar a queda da folha.

Jacarandás ainda têm um verde vivo e praticamente toda a folhagem, por exemplo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Out 2018 às 11:09)

Cheira a fumo de queimadas!  Pessoal , hoje não é de todo um bom dia para as fazer apesar do frio!


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2018 às 11:29)

ventania aqui também, se aqui está assim imagino ai junto ao litoral


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2018 às 11:48)

Os Jacarandas sao árvores tropicais e semi tropicais e no Brasil a maior parte dos anos quase nem perdem a folha, ou ficam desfolhadas apenas uns 2 meses, muitas vezes ca sao das ultimas a perder a folhas...

Vento agressivo na zona Oeste, temperatura ainda assim amena.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu limpo e muito vento, muitas árvores vão levar uma valente tareia estes próximos dias e acelerar a queda da folha.
> 
> Jacarandás ainda têm um verde vivo e praticamente toda a folhagem, por exemplo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 11:50)

jamestorm disse:


> Os Jacarandas sao árvores tropicais e semi tropicais e no Brasil a maior parte dos anos quase nem perdem a folha, ou ficam desfolhadas apenas uns 2 meses, muitas vezes ca sao das ultimas a perder a folhas...
> 
> Vento agressivo na zona Oeste, temperatura ainda assim amena.


Verdade, se bem que no final do ano já estão sem folhas praticamente. 

Que bom ter o Cabo da Roca para estes eventos, vento médio de *60 km/h *às 11h


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 12:16)

O ventocontinua a soprar de forma moderada a forte, não vejo grande diferença, entre o vento que tem soprada durante esta manhã, e o que soprou com a passagem do Leslie, já me obrigou a retirar alguns bidons de rega, que ainda estavam pelos terrenos, tive de trazer já para casa, pois já tinham "fugido".
Tive também de prender melhor umas árvores que já estavam a começar a ficar danificadas pelo vento.


----------



## JAlves (27 Out 2018 às 12:18)

Bom dia amigos.
Peço desculpa por insistir nesta pergunta que já tinha feito no seguimento sul, mas gostava de saber qual é a aplicação, ou as aplicações, Android de meteorologia mais fiaveis e completas, nomeadamente com radares?
Agora que o mau (bom) tempo está a começar, gostava de ter informação no telemóvel sempre à mão.
Obrigado


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2018 às 12:20)

Bom dia

Que briol e ventania que para aqui vai! É com cada rajada que até estremece a casa 
O céu está limpo e com algumas nuvens baixas dispersas no quadrante W.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,5ºC *
Máxima: *21,7ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: N / 19,4 Km/h


----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (27 Out 2018 às 12:23)

david 6 disse:


> ventania aqui também, se aqui está assim imagino ai junto ao litoral


Em Carcavelos hoje às 10h na reta da nacional vindo da praia quase era impossível andar contra o vento. Rajadas violentas e tendo em conta que era manhã, para quem se aventurar ir à praia a tarde, é ter muito cuidado, pois o evento se vai intensificar


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 12:24)

Mas a Leslie vem aí outra vez?  Muito vento pela Venda, constante e forte. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2018 às 12:31)

É para verem o que eu sofro no verão.


----------



## fhff (27 Out 2018 às 12:33)

Que ventania também por aqui. Logo hoje que não estou no litoral sintrense.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (27 Out 2018 às 12:44)

JAlves disse:


> Bom dia amigos.
> Peço desculpa por insistir nesta pergunta que já tinha feito no seguimento sul, mas gostava de saber qual é a aplicação, ou as aplicações, Android de meteorologia mais fiaveis e completas, nomeadamente com radares?
> Agora que o mau (bom) tempo está a começar, gostava de ter informação no telemóvel sempre à mão.
> Obrigado



Eu costumava de usar o *FLOWX*, mas não faz exatamente o que pedes, pelo menos com radar. É uma questão de procurares na Play Store. 
Esta App que eu uso é mais porque é baseada no GFS e permite obter dados sobre o tempo em vários modos, desde o vento, nebulosidade, precipitação, ondulação, temperaturas, entre outros.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2018 às 13:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Verdade, se bem que no final do ano já estão sem folhas praticamente.
> 
> Que bom ter o Cabo da Roca para estes eventos, vento médio de *60 km/h *às 11h



Sem dúvida, ainda por cima a escala espacial do evento de hoje é bem mais ampla do que o costume, comparando a nortada localizada desta zona por exemplo.
Olha e continua a subir, *63,4 km/h!*


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 13:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sem dúvida, ainda por cima a escala espacial do evento de hoje é bem mais ampla do que o costume, comparando a nortada localizada desta zona por exemplo.
> Olha e continua a subir, *63,4 km/h!*


Turistas no Cabo da Roca be like: 


Mas sim, a nortada sente-se bastante por Lisboa toda.


----------



## JAlves (27 Out 2018 às 13:22)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Eu costumava de usar o *FLOWX*, mas não faz exatamente o que pedes, pelo menos com radar. É uma questão de procurares na Play Store.
> Esta App que eu uso é mais porque é baseada no GFS e permite obter dados sobre o tempo em vários modos, desde o vento, nebulosidade, precipitação, ondulação, temperaturas, entre outros.



Obrigado pela sugestão.

Pois, eu tenho andado a pesquisar na Play Store, mas nem sempre temos certeza se as app's são boas ou não, dai pretender opinião de quem as tem.

Para já instalei a "O tempo 14 dias Pro", a qual me parece bastante completa e agradável de utilizar.

Vamos ver...


----------



## RStorm (27 Out 2018 às 13:30)

Bem, isto está mesmo agreste, sopra a *27 Km/h*! Só vejo é folhas e poeirada pelo ar...

T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 41%


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 13:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Turistas no Cabo da Roca be like:
> 
> 
> Mas sim, a nortada sente-se bastante por Lisboa toda.



Olha que se mais turistas vem essa nova forma de ver a cidade de Lisboa, lá por cima, e ainda para mais de borla, vai ser uma correria aí para o Cabo da Roca.
Ainda esta manhã, tinha o carro de mão carregado com 30 quilos em cima, e eis que uns minutos depois já estava ele tombado no chão.


----------



## charlie17 (27 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Boas,
Tive uma semana atarefada e não reportei nada aqui no fórum... mas pronto, finalmente tivemos uma inversão de estado do tempo, já todos estávamos fartos dos dias quentes e ultimamente húmidos e nada melhor do que esta nortada fria para começar a época outono/inverno. Hoje tive rajadas aqui no topo da vila que chegaram aos *52km/h NW*... foi um desafio estender a roupa na varanda 

sigo com 17.2ºC


----------



## João Pedro (27 Out 2018 às 13:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu limpo e muito vento, muitas árvores vão levar uma valente tareia estes próximos dias e acelerar a queda da folha.
> 
> Jacarandás ainda têm um verde vivo e praticamente toda a folhagem, por exemplo.


Os jacarandás mudam a cor muito tarde, ainda é cedo para eles  Mesmo aqui no Porto estão ainda verdíssimos, ao contrário de outras que já perderam completamente a folha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 13:54)

*66,2 km/h *de vento médio na Roca 

Na prociv já há isto:







Pode chover durante a madrugada, veremos...


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 14:33)

Com este vento se alguém decidiu fazer uma queimada foi muito burro!!!  Só se ouve bombeiros por todo o lado. Já passaram aqui à porta Fanhoes e Malveira, que tenha visto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 14:33)

Boa tarde
Interessante o vento aqui no Casal da Serra, no alto da Póvoa, vento médio entre 30 e 50 Km/h, numa curta saída à rua, e sem ir às esquinas mais agrestes, rajada de 63,1 Km/h. Apanhar com alguns objectos das árvores e poeiras já dói... 
15,5ºC
38%
Céu quase limpo, alguns estratocumulus longe a Oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 14:36)

Na página da Protecção Civil, já constam várias ocorrencias por quedas de árvores, em vários concelhos do distrito de Santarém.
O céu mantem-se praticamente limpo, e o vento não tem "vontade" de acalmar.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 15:02)

Nebulosidade alta a Oeste, por trás dos estratocumulus e cumulus humilis.
Fogos na Arrábida e Milharado já metem meios aéreos. Fogos também no Montijo e Camarate.
Avisos laranja para o vento em Lisboa e Leiria entre as 16h e as 19h.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2018 às 15:34)

Vento bem agressivo,porra ai se tivesse uma estação...
Por volta das 14:45 ia a passar de carro perto do Hospital de Cascais, em Alcabideche portanto,  na zona onde vivo, apanhei rajadas extremas que  guinada.
A estação do Pai do Vento segue com rajada máxima 77 km/h aqui terei muito mais que isso.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2018 às 15:44)

Como disse atrás, praticamente não é da natureza dos jacarandás perder a folha, no brasil eles em alguns anos nem perdem a folha, e cá só perdem mesmo qdo fica realmente frio. Enquanto outras árvores europeias preparam a mudança da estação muito tempo antes, assim lhes dita a sua genética.

Vento abrandou por aqui, dia bastante ameno até, sol muito brilhante 16ºC.
Sente-se cheiro a queimadas...enfim. As pessoas têm pouca consciência cívica...com este vento...



João Pedro disse:


> Os jacarandás mudam a cor muito tarde, ainda é cedo para eles  Mesmo aqui no Porto estão ainda verdíssimos, ao contrário de outras que já perderam completamente a folha.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 16:06)

Encerraram a A21 devido ao incêndio no Milharado. A caminho da Ericeira vou desviar pela Malveira. 
Céu a encobrir-sre por nuvens altas. 
13,1°C
40%
40 Km/h em Santo Antao do Tojal.
Eólicas ao máximo. 










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (27 Out 2018 às 16:14)

Hoje no meu apartamento em Leiria em termos de vento esta pior que no Leslie


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 16:17)

A21 cortada desde Venda do Pinheiro.
Fogo visível nos cabeços da Malveira.
Helicóptero em acção. 
14,2°C
25 Km/h
50%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (27 Out 2018 às 16:21)

vento forte em Telheiras com rajadas violentas. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 17,1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 16:52)

De novo na A21 a 6 Km da Ericeira.

Vistas N e W.
14,8°C
48%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 17:08)

O vento continua a soprar de forma moderada, e pelos caminhos só se ve caixotes do lixo caídos no chão, e muitos galhos de árvores partidos.


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Boas,

Em Peniche seguimos com vento forte a muito forte e com rajadas! 
Como vem sido habitual a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não está a debitar, pelo menos os dados do vento. Desde que foi alvo de manutenção nunca mais foi o que era.

Enquanto isso já ouvi relatos de árvore caída na zona de Caldas da Rainha. Salvo erro na estrada que vai para a Foz do Arelho.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 17:51)

Ericeira
14,8°C
57%
Vento em rajadas variável 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Encerraram a A21 devido ao incêndio no Milharado. A caminho da Ericeira vou desviar pela Malveira.
> Céu a encobrir-sre por nuvens altas.
> 13,1°C
> 40%
> ...


Deves ter passado a minha porta  houve aqui filas de trânsito a tarde toda por causa do encerramento da A21.
Já não se vê fumo daqui mas ainda passam muitos carros de bombeiros e GNR.
O vento felizmente acalmou, espero que consigam dominar o incêndio em breve. Quem está lá perto diz que ainda está muito complicado 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2018 às 18:13)

Frio a ficar mais acentuado por aqui, continua vento moderado a ajudar ao frio


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 18:49)

Mais nublado na Ericeira, camada de cirrostratus e cumulus quase a largarem alguns pingos.
Temperatura mantém-se estável nos 14,8°C, HR 54%
Vento com rajadas mais espaçadas 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2018 às 18:51)

Fui à rua de carro e isto não está nada agradável. 
O vento está a ficar cada vez mais forte. O carro abana muito estacionado e nem fui para perto da marginal.
Vê-se muitos pequenos galhos de árvores partidos.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 18:57)

Poente na Ericeira








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 19:22)

Na rua, sente-se um frio bem desagradável, isto mesmo depois de o vento ter abrandado um pouco.
12.5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 19:40)

12,7°C
48%

Na A21 Malveira
Boas rajadas a abanar o carro (que é pesado).

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2018 às 19:51)

Boa noite!
Bem, que dia mais ventoso! Admito que já tinha saudades de levar com uma aragem mais fresquinha. 
Pôr do sol de hoje, em Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2018 às 20:04)

Aguaceiro fraco em Vialonga.
13,4°C
68%

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 20:09)

O frio já se faz sentir dentro de casa, já sabia bem se estivese acendido a lareira.
Á saida da porta de casa, o vento deixou-me como presente um monte de folhas e de palha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2018 às 20:17)

E por aqui já chove. Vento mais calmo comparando com o que foi esta tarde. 13,3ºC (mínima actual).


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2018 às 20:27)

27/10/2016: 19.3°  28.9° 49.9 km/h
27/10/2017: 17.1°  32.5° 30.6 km/h
27/10/2018: 11.7°  14.9° 54.7 km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 20:30)

Por aqui já chove...


----------



## marcoguarda (27 Out 2018 às 20:50)

Leiria também, já chove!


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2018 às 20:50)

Por cá vento muito forte e está agora a chover com muita intensidade. 

Registos de descargas já a noroeste.
Vamos ver se chega cá 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (27 Out 2018 às 20:53)

chove intensamente agora em S. Martinho do Porto. continua o vento.


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2018 às 21:23)

Caiu agora uma bela chuvada aqui pela Venda. Pena não ter sido mais cedo para apagar os fogos 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 21:29)

Chuva forte agora...


----------



## david 6 (27 Out 2018 às 21:37)

caiu me um pingo na testa, vento continua


----------



## Candy (27 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Pronto, começaram os roncos.  E fortes!

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (27 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Pronto, 8 dias depois...esta aqui a passar o "LESLIE" - Vento de tempestade constante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2018 às 22:36)

Bem e agora vamos ter "ondas" de aguaceiros pela madrugada fora, já estão *10,3ºC.

*


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2018 às 22:45)

Ah estas noites frias e chuvosas...tão bom! 
Portanto estamos em regime de aguaceiros. Neste momento está a passar um moderado.
Estão* 10,5°C* neste momento. Que descida de temperatura tão drástica.


----------



## Tonton (27 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ah estas noites frias e chuvosas...tão bom!
> Portanto estamos em regime de aguaceiros. Neste momento está a passar um moderado.
> Estão* 10,5°C* neste momento. Que descida de temperatura tão drástica.



É mesmo, vamos do 80 para o 8, de Verão para Inverno, assim de repente.... 

Dos 19-20ºC à noite há uns dias para 7,5ºC agora, e já caíu um bom par de chuvadas.


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 00:21)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> Eu costumava de usar o *FLOWX*, mas não faz exatamente o que pedes, pelo menos com radar. É uma questão de procurares na Play Store.
> Esta App que eu uso é mais porque é baseada no GFS e permite obter dados sobre o tempo em vários modos, desde o vento, nebulosidade, precipitação, ondulação, temperaturas, entre outros.



Com radares tens o Storm Radar, tempo e Rainviewer, pelo menos as que conheço.

Máxima de 19.8ºC e mínima de 10.8ºC, rajada máxima de 24 km/h, a outra estação disponível na Póvoa mediu 42 km/h... Nota-se bem a diferença da intensidade de vento entre esta zona e a zona alta, andei por lá de tarde, era uma ventania que mal se podia de manhã a mesma coisa junto à zona ribeirinha no parque moinhos da povoa, que tareia de vento naquelas árvores plantadas recentemente!

Ainda acumulou 0.4mm, a outra estação registou 0mm


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2018 às 00:37)

É uma pena a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro não estar a debitar dados. 
O vento médio está fortíssimo e as rajadas estão de deitar ao chão qualquer um que se aventure na rua!


Não está bonito em Peniche!
Pensar que vamos ter mais 24horas assim... 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2018 às 00:43)

Não se esqueçam...
Às 02h00 acertamos os ponteiros para o horário de inverno e com a hora UTC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (28 Out 2018 às 00:56)

Vim agora da rua com um bom par de aguaceiros fortes e 6°C, pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 01:00)

Volta a chover!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2018 às 01:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

Mas que temporal agreste tive hoje por aqui! Ele foi árvores caídas, caixotes do lixo no chão, etc, etc! Até abanava o carro
Infelizmente a luz esteve em baixo duas vezes ,e não consegui fazer registos do dia todo, mas tive certamente rajadas e vento médio acima dos registados! Arrisco a dizer que tive rajadas na ordem dos 60 a 65 km,h entre as 13H e as 18H ! No meio disto tudo, um vizinho meu lembrou.se de fazer uma queimada! Resultado... um incêndio, e um susto enorme claro! Felizmente já está tudo bem, e a noite parece ir trazer alguns aguaceiros para ajudar no rescaldo

Tatual: 10.3°c, 70% de HR, e vento fraco de NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2018 às 01:05)

Caramba que temporal! 
Chuvada tremenda! Vento muito forte.
A cada célula que passa levamos uma sova monumental! 
Qual Leslie!...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2018 às 01:27)

*10,4ºC*. Aguaceiro a caminho.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2018 às 02:12)

grande carga agora em São Martinho, muito vento à mistura..agora sim está realmente frio


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2018 às 06:11)

Bom dia,

5.2°


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2018 às 07:47)

O dia aqui segue já com o sol em pleno, também graças á mudança da hora, pois caso contrário ainda estaria agora a nascer.
De resto o vento continua a soprar, fazendo deste inicio de manhã bem gélida.
7.1ºC.


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia! Por aqui dia de sol, vento friooo e há pouco estavam 8 graus...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2018 às 09:56)

Bom dia

1ª mínima abaixo dos 10ºC desde Maio, *9,1ºC*. 
O dia segue com sol, nuvens baixas e vento moderado de N. Ocorreu um aguaceiro moderado durante a madrugada que acumulou* 0,3 mm*.

Em relação a ontem, o vento continuou a soprar forte durante a tarde, atingindo uma velocidade média máxima de *32,4 Km/h*, um novo record para a estação. Destaque também para o aguaceiro "inesperado" que caiu ao inicio da noite e largou* 0,3 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *13,1ºC* 
Máxima: *17,2ºC* 

T. Atual: *12,4ºC* 
HR: 49% 
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2018 às 10:04)

*Rajadas de vento >70km/h (27/10) - IPMA*


*110.5km/h* - Cabo da Roca;
*76.7km/h* - Torres Vedras e Lisboa (G. Coutinho).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Out 2018 às 12:00)

Voltou o vento forte , rajada máxima até ao momento de 53km,h! Com vento médio de 37km,h! Contudo bem mais calmo que ontem! Com os 14.5°c que estão, a sensação térmica é bem desagradável! De noite ainda tive direito a um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0.3mm! Está bom  para aproveitar o Domingo em "modo" Inverno,  estar na ronha em casa 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (28 Out 2018 às 12:16)

O vento também se intensificou por aqui, soprando neste momento a *22,0 Km/h*.
Alguns cumulus a passar a oeste.

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 44%


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 12:20)

Boas,

Parece que choveu por cá qualquer coisa.
1,5 mm ontem
3 mm hoje.


Ontem máxima de 15,4 graus.
Hoje, mínima de 7,2 e actual 13,6 graus.
Vento sopra com bastante força.


----------



## charlie17 (28 Out 2018 às 13:01)

Por aqui o vento também está intenso. *35 Km/h* rajada máxima.
Sigo com *14.3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 13:30)

Rajadas bem violentas. 
13,3 graus
Que grizo.


----------



## Candy (28 Out 2018 às 13:40)

Boas,

Relatar a partir de Peniche é quase um copy/paste 
Continuamos como ontem... Vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. 

O mar está alteroso. 
E depois há aqueles que gostam de desafiar o perigo... 


EDIT: Neste é bem audível a força do vento


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (28 Out 2018 às 14:02)

o vento forte continua em Sao martinho do Porto sensação termina é de certo inferior aos 14ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2018 às 14:59)

Mínima: *8,1ºC *
Máxima: *14,3ºC
3 mm*
Adoro


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Out 2018 às 19:09)

Hoje passei o dia todo num quinta de agroturismo em Tomar, bem perto da barragem do Castelo de Bode, e posso dizer que principalmente a tarde, foi bastante gélida, até parece que estamos já no Inverno, as várias pessoas agora por volta das 17 horas, só se queixavam com frio, até porque só tinham vestido casacos leves.












10.8ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Out 2018 às 19:12)

Boas.. mais um dia bastante ventoso.. de manhã pelas 08h quando saí para ir fazer BTT estava bastante calmo mas a partir das 09h tornou-se muito dificil pedalar contra o vento.. vi dezenas de caixotes do lixo tombados e muitos ramos de pequeno porte nas estradas.
Durante a tarde o vento arrancou uma árvore em Salir do Porto..





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Out 2018 às 23:29)

Boa noite,

Minima de um digito apenas por aqui também 9.5ºC, a máxima foi de 16.8ºC.
Agora sigo com 11.6ºC, 64% de HR e vento fraco de NE. Visibilidade estupenda para toda a margem sul.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Out 2018 às 23:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Mas que temporal agreste tive hoje por aqui! Ele foi árvores caídas, caixotes do lixo no chão, etc, etc! Até abanava o carro
> Infelizmente a luz esteve em baixo duas vezes ,e não consegui fazer registos do dia todo, mas tive certamente rajadas e vento médio acima dos registados! Arrisco a dizer que tive rajadas na ordem dos 60 a 65 km,h entre as 13H e as 18H ! No meio disto tudo, um vizinho meu lembrou.se de fazer uma queimada! Resultado... um incêndio, e um susto enorme claro! Felizmente já está tudo bem, e a noite parece ir trazer alguns aguaceiros para ajudar no rescaldo
> ...


Já lá foste dar-lhe um par de sopapos? Um puxão de orelhas pelo menos? Merece...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2018 às 23:35)

Boas, 

10,6 graus
Vento ainda sopra com alguma intensidade, mas como previsto, já caiu em intensidade. 

Nem dei a devida atenção aos 7,6 graus de minima de hoje, é um valor interessante para o mês de Outubro. Foi sem dúvida uma descida acentuada. Hoje a máxima foi de apenas 13, 9 graus.


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2018 às 00:14)

Boa noite,

Peniche... Pois! Quando se espera que o vento possa amainar... Não!... Continua forte a muito forte e com rajadas.

Vim há pouco da zona da marginal e não é é nada agradável. 
Temp. 12°C 
A sensação térmica, na rua é garantidamente muito mais baixa. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 00:52)

Aqui em S. Martinho do Porto também continua bem forte o vento e a sensação de frio mto aumentada em relação à temperatura real. Fui com o meu cão à rua e vim gelado.



Candy disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Peniche... Pois! Quando se espera que o vento possa amainar... Não!... Continua forte a muito forte e com rajadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (29 Out 2018 às 05:58)

Bom dia,


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2018 às 07:24)

Cerca de 10°C, sensação de frio mais baixa 

Veem-se células a oeste no mar, pelo radar parece haver um festival pela costa.


----------



## remember (29 Out 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

10.6°C de mínima e um arco-íris que apareceu do nada






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2018 às 08:17)

Bom dia

Primeira geada da época, com mínima de 0,5°C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui não se formou geada, aliás até choveu. Tempo fechado com nuvens escuras... a ver se chove.

Edit: Já caiu um aguaceiro fraco...


----------



## srr (29 Out 2018 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Estamos tão perto (Luismeteo3) e com situações tão distintas ;

-Céu limpo, e estou baralhado se caiu Geada ou não, porque estavam 7º graus as 7 manha,
Mas na Estrada pareceu me ver carros com Gelo nos Vidros. ( que estranho)


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 09:21)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 09:22)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Estamos tão perto (Luismeteo3) e com situações tão distintas ;
> 
> ...


Bom dia. Pois de facto... mas eu estou em plena Serra d'Aire com muita influência de ar marítimo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 09:45)

Aguaceiros moderados e frio... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Volta a chuva moderada a forte...


----------



## dvieira (29 Out 2018 às 10:50)

Estava só a prever chuva para o final do dia mas a verdade é que tem chovido bem desde a manhã.


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia
O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de N. Venha a chuvinha 

Infelizmente estou sem estação, devido a uma avaria no sistema das pilhas  Já a pus a sintonizar, vamos lá ver se ela recupera depressa 
Ainda assim consegui registar a mínima do dia no final da madrugada, *10,7ºC, *que por sorte a vi antes de ir regar as plantas... 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *9,1ºC*
Máxima: *14,9ºC *


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 11:06)

Boas!

Neste início de manhã contamos com  alguns aguaceiros moderados em Leiria. 

Por agora tempo fresco com 11/12ºC  e  o Sol vai dando um ar da sua graça.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2018 às 11:07)

Boas,

Cabo da Roca anda em altas, ontem rajada máxima de 104 km/h.
Ontem ta estação do Pai do Vento teve 77 km/h mas em Alcabideche deve ter ido aos 90 km/h.
Aliás algumas pessoas daqui a dizerem que isto teve pior que a Leslie, e concordo.
Foi muito tempo com vento algo violento.


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2018 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 11,1°C. Aproxima-se alguma nebulosidade média/baixa aqui pela cidade universitária.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Out 2018 às 12:07)

A estação já está a transmitir dados Só a data e a hora é que ainda não se sintonizaram...

Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado e o vento aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 47%
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2018 às 13:08)

Bom dia!
Deixo uma foto de um belo aguaceiro isolado, com um arco íris a acompanhar. 
Foi tirada na ESCS, por volta das 9:30:


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2018 às 13:20)

Boas,

Já chove, em Peniche! 
A chuva parece gelo. Vem acompanhada de rajadas de vento e notou-se uma descida da temperatura.

O dia amanheceu mais calmo no que respeita a vento, contudo com este aguaceiro voltou a soprar e a tornar-se bem audível.



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2018 às 13:37)

Esta manhã tem sido marcada por céu parcialmente nubaldo, e por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Houve até já direito a arco-íris e tudo.
14.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2018 às 14:20)

B

Boa tarde 
14,8°C
Nova frante em rápida aproximação precedida de aguaceiros fracos.
Vento NW 1O a 20 Km/h
38%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 14:24)

aguaceiro fraco


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2018 às 14:39)

A encobrir, abundância de nuvens altas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2018 às 15:03)

Chuvisca por Cascais. 
Bem, dão precipitação consideravel e vento para esta madrugada.
Vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 15:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisca por Cascais.
> Bem, dão precipitação consideravel e vento para esta madrugada.
> Vamos ver.


O radar e a imagem de satélite prometem...


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 16:29)

mais um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Out 2018 às 16:30)

Qual Outono qual quê, Inverno já   Incrível a volta que isto deu em tão pouco tempo!  Já bem visível no radar a superfície frontal que nos vai afectar , e promete deixar um acumulado decente! Algumas serras podem hoje ficar pintadas de branco  , em pleno Outubro o que não deixa de ser assinalável, atendendo aos que temos tido nos últimos anos! Por aqui já vai chuviscando , e estão *13.6°c* ! Ao final da manhã um aguaceiro inesperado deixou *0.3mm*! A mínima foi de* 9°c* 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2018 às 16:37)

E por entre os raios de sol, vai caíndo mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 16:49)

Já chuvisca por aqui..15ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 16:50)

este aguaceiro fraco trouxe uns chuviscos razoaveis que molharam tudo, já cheira a terra molhada


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2018 às 17:31)

Ambiente sombrio para os lados da Capital. Máxima de *16,0ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 17:46)

Parou de chuviscar, mas esta bastante escuro e já aprecem no radar as células ao largo..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Out 2018 às 18:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Já lá foste dar-lhe um par de sopapos? Um puxão de orelhas pelo menos? Merece...



Eu não me cruzei com ele João , foi a GNR que nos disse! Não percebo como não se tem a mínima noção do perigo que aquilo representa , com tais condições meteorológicas! Será um trabalho muito difícil da parte de todos nós, até que estas pessoas tenham esse sentido de responsabilidade incutido na sua totalidade, e se preocupem em obter informações com as entidades competentes quando o necessitem de fazer! Um bem haja a todos os profissionais que estiveram em combate  

Desculpem o off topic!


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 18:10)

está fresquito, 10.9ºC, em modo espera pela frente


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2018 às 18:43)

A aguardar pela .


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 18:50)

em espera por aqui tb...e já caíram uns pingos espaçados. 13ºC agora


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2018 às 18:53)

por aqui já pingou tambem, 0,2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2018 às 19:00)

Mais um dia fresquinho com algum vento a acentuar o frio, nomeadamente na parte da manhã. Mínima de *10,1ºC*.

Sigo com 13,4ºC.

Deixo aqui um pequeno time-lapse feito ao final da tarde. Passagem de aguaceiro curto a deixar uma pinga marota na lente da câmera


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 19:03)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui já chove, o chão está bem molhado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2018 às 19:07)

Chuva certinha e fraca já começa a cair, sem muito vento e temperatura a estabilizar nos 13ºC com sensação de meio abafado. Por outros termos, frente quente a sentir-se.

*1,8 mm *
Máxima:*16,7ºC*
Mínima:*9,6ºC
*
Nos próximos 3 dias esperam-se perto de 40 mm, muito bom.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Out 2018 às 19:56)

Já chove moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 19:57)

chuvisca intensamente, a verdadeira chuva deve vir mais tarde


----------



## Candy (29 Out 2018 às 19:59)

Chove bem, em Peniche, já há bastante tempo, mas há cerca de meia hora foi uma chuvada brutal! Apanhou-me na rua.
 Algumas ruas ficaram com um bom acumulado de água. Valha-nos o bom escoamento para o mar. Bom... Onde as sarjetas não estão entupidas. À minha porta é um mar de água que não escoa.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2018 às 20:29)

Por aqui já vai chuviscando, a chuva que cairá agora o resto do dia de hoje, e até ao final do dia de amanhã, será uma mais valia.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2018 às 21:32)

1,3 mm
Neste momento não chove.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 21:37)

ja vai chovendo moderado mas de forma continua por aqui, há já cerca de uma hora ...assim sim!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Out 2018 às 22:08)

2.4mm já cá cantam, e ainda temos umas boas horas de precipitação pela frente  Vai chovendo 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (29 Out 2018 às 22:15)

Ora bem, 3,4mm até agora não é mau.A temperatura vai nos 12,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2018 às 22:41)

3,5 mm
O acumulado vai subindo lentamente, e é isto que se quer.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2018 às 22:49)

Vai chovendo, fraca, mas persistente. Ideal para os terrenos. 

3mm acumulados


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Out 2018 às 22:51)

Boa noite!
*2,9 mm* acumulados de acordo com a estação mais próxima.
Frente quente a passar e a chuva fraca continua e continua e continua...
Quando a frente fria chegar é que vai chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Ha muito tempo que não tínhamos uma imagem dessas, praticamente todo o país debaixo de chuva. Só uma parte de Trás-os-montes, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é que estão com menor "cobertura" da frente.  

Continua a chover bem por aqui...ja deve dar uns valores interessantes de acumulado. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> 2.4mm já cá cantam, e ainda temos umas boas horas de precipitação pela frente  Vai chovendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fsl (29 Out 2018 às 23:06)

Nova- Oeiras já  acumulou 5,4mm.


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2018 às 23:25)

chove moderado certinho


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2018 às 23:35)

Chove desde o final da tarde em Camarate, Loures. Agora chove torrencialmente e o vento está a ficar cada vez mais forte. Rajadas acima dos 50km/h a 150 metros de altitude.


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Chove desde o final da tarde em Leiria com tempo bem frio. 

Acumulados ainda modestos por aqui, 5.1mm na estação do nosso colega WHORTAS.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 00:11)

minima de 4.6º e máxima de 15.7ºC, acumulado foi de 5.6mm

continua a chover com 11.7ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 00:18)

jamestorm disse:


> Ha muito tempo que não tínhamos uma imagem dessas, praticamente todo o país debaixo de chuva. Só uma parte de Trás-os-montes, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve é que estão com menor "cobertura" da frente.
> 
> Continua a chover bem por aqui...ja deve dar uns valores interessantes de acumulado.


Isto hoje felizmente vai chegar para todos Saudades destas noites Invernosas , desde muito pequenino que ouvir a chuva a bater na janela me deixava  tranquilo e relaxado! É tão bom Por aqui até à meia-noite 5.1mm Desde a mesma sigo com 0.6mm Por Sesimbra desde o final da tarde já acumulou 11.9mm  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2018 às 00:33)

*8 mm *já cá cantam, frente quente muito bem vinda


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 01:04)

Acabaram de abrir as comportas do céu!  Está a cair um pé de água monumental em Peniche!
É raro ver um peso de água assim. Nem o desta tarde foi tão forte!

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 02:44)

Boas! acordei de repente, (02:20) com um barulho enorme de um vendaval e alguma chuva!! 
Durou pouco tempo talvez uns 10m ou menos, mas parecia mesmo que a qualquer momento uma telha ou outra se iriam levantar.. 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (30 Out 2018 às 06:28)

Bom dia

Este noite ( 6h30) : 15.8mm


----------



## Toby (30 Out 2018 às 06:34)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já chove moderado a forte.



Bom dia, 

As 19h56? 
Minha casa (Lagoa do Cao) à 20h20.
Está no centro de Alcobaca?


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 07:44)

E depois de uma noite e madrugada bem regadas, sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, só parou de chover agora já depois das 6 da manhã, foram mais de 8 horas a chover sem parar.
O acumulado deve rondar os 10 mm.

10.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2018 às 08:45)

Boas,

Este evento segue com 18 mm, ontem 6 mm, hoje 12 mm. Bela rega.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia a todos! Isto é que é chover bem horas a fio e sempre certinha! Fabuloso para os terrenos e aquíferos!


----------



## srr (30 Out 2018 às 09:25)

Aqui nem aos 10mm chegou - *Rende as 09h00 - 7,4 mm.*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 09:43)

Bom dia pessoal,

Assim está bem, evento bem generoso por aqui! Choveu oito horas praticamente seguidas, *20.6mm* de acumulado total por Azeitão, e* 30.5mm *por Sesimbra Muito bom, e a falta que já fazia Agora em modo pós-frontal vamos ver como corre


----------



## RStorm (30 Out 2018 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Bela rega que esta frente nos trouxe, acumulado de *13,5 mm *desde a meia-noite*  *
Ontem os aguaceiros que ocorreram ao inicio da noite acumularam *2,7 mm*, elevando para *16,2 mm* o total deste evento.  
O céu agora está a começar abrir, vamos ver como corre o pós-frontal  

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *10,7ºC* 
Máxima: *15,5ºC* 

Mínima de hoje: *11,4ºC*
T. Atual: *12,1ºC*
HR: 72%
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## cepp1 (30 Out 2018 às 10:03)

Mais um dia de muita chuvinha por Leiria.
Cumprimentos aos profetas da desgraca


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 10:03)

Bom dia, 
máxima de ontem de 18.7°C logo de manhã, depois sempre a descer, mínima de 10.6°C.

Ontem choveu 3.8 mm, hoje 11.2 mm ver se cai mais qualquer coisa 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2018 às 10:18)

Duas imagens de um aguaceiro que passou há instante a Sul de Loures.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Out 2018 às 10:27)

Bela noite de chuva. 20,6mm acumulados desde o inicio do evento.


----------



## meko60 (30 Out 2018 às 10:48)

Bom dia!
A rega não foi má, 18,6mm acumulados, vamos ver até ao final do dia o quanto rende.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 10:56)

aguaceiro agora  11.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia! 

Muito frio em Leiria com 9ºC nas estações da cidade e arredores.

O nosso colega WHORTAS amealhou 9.9mm na sua estação desde a meia-noite, outra estação em Parceiros acumulou 12.4mm.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 11:10)

*15.6mm*
aguaceiro parou, 11ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia!
Há 15 minutos, foto de um aguaceiro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2018 às 11:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Duas imagens de um aguaceiro que passou há instante a Sul de Loures.




E aqui fica um time-lapse da sua passagem.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 11:36)

mais um aguaceiro, este trás um pouco mais vento


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 11:38)

Isto é que tem sido chover bem aqui! Sempre a chover certo e uma hora pelo menos a chover mais forte. Agora parou.

Edit 1: Falei cedo de mais... volta a chuva moderada a forte.

Edit 2: Na imagem de satélite já aparecem algumas descargas eléctricas...


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2018 às 11:54)

Céu com bom aspecto aqui em redor.
13 mm
Vento forte. 
Dia frio!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 12:22)

Aguaceiro de granizo por Sesimbra  Grande tombo na temperatura ,desceu ao *9.4ºc*! Agora *10.1ºc *Acumulado segue nos *21.6mm *

*



*

: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2


----------



## RStorm (30 Out 2018 às 12:54)

Por aqui tem caído sucessivos aguaceiros dispersos, que não acumulam. A parte mais intensa tem passado ao lado...

T. Atual: *12,2ºC *
HR: 67%
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2018 às 12:56)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> As 19h56?
> Minha casa (Lagoa do Cao) à 20h20.
> Está no centro de Alcobaca?


Não estou no centro estou a cerca de 8 km de Alcobaça


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 13:00)

Esta manhã tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
Muita lama já por todo o lado, as estradas de rurais já não estão acessiveis a veiculos ligeiros.


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 13:35)

mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2018 às 13:37)

Temperatura desceu nos últimos minutos. Mammatus visíveis na célula que está sob Loures/Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2018 às 13:43)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Temperatura desceu nos últimos minutos. Mammatus visíveis na célula que está sob Loures/Lisboa.


Essa célula vista daqui:


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 13:59)

bom aguaceiro agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2018 às 14:03)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo à mistura e rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes neste momento.


----------



## manganao (30 Out 2018 às 14:09)

muito escuro o tempo vem ai chuva com fartura


----------



## manganao (30 Out 2018 às 14:13)

trovoada neste momento !


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2018 às 14:23)

Boa tarde 
13,2°C
58%
10 a 20Km/h com rajadas de NW
Depois da chuva durante toda a noite, desfile agora de cumulonimbus fibrosus típicos da corrente polar com aguaceiros fracos ou moderados. 









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2018 às 14:34)

Nova carga a aproximar-se de Loures, vista da Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 14:46)

De momento não chove aqui, mas está vento fraco, vejo ao fundo o céu muito escuro, e até se ve que está a chover na zona de Rio Maior, pois o radar mostra o eco amarelo sobre essa zona.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2018 às 15:02)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros moderados. Acumulado segue nos *16,3mm* e rajada máxima de *54km/h*.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2018 às 15:03)

grande carga e com granizada ...caiu um raio aqui muito perto!!!
*S. Martinho do Porto


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 15:04)

ouvi trovão agora mesmo


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2018 às 15:22)

Boa tarde!

Manhã de aguaceiros sucessivos em Leiria, que resultaram em chuva quase constante. Durante a tarde os aguaceiros têm sido mais espaçados chegando a brilhar o sol entre eles. 

Tempo frio para Outubro, as máximas mal tocaram nos 14ºC. 

Ao nível da precipitação temos acumulados modestos mas simpáticos a rondar os 11-15mm nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2018 às 15:41)

Célula bem grande e aguaceiro forte com arco-íris bem definido 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 15:45)

veio daqui o trovão há pouco, agora vai chovendo meh em geral fraco, na altura choveu bem durante 1min e parou


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura e rajadas fortes











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (30 Out 2018 às 16:17)

Aqui pela Venda também têm ocorrido aguaceiros ao longo de todo o dia, pelo menos 2 com granizo à mistura. Céu escuro novamente. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 16:22)

De repente parece noite dentro de casa! 

Vista para NE rodando para norte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 16:23)

V
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (30 Out 2018 às 16:25)

Candy é granizo ?


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 16:27)

Confirmo.. grande granizada em Peniche! Foram uns largos minutos!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 16:30)

srr disse:


> Candy é granizo ?


É e não é nada pequeno!





celsomartins84 disse:


> Confirmo.. grande granizada em Peniche! Foram uns largos minutos!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


Caramba! Nem me deu tempo de escrever nada.

Os vidros de casa ficaram baços de repente. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 16:35)

Estou na Praça Jacob Rodrigues, o granizo aqui neste largo até fazia fumo! as pessoas tavam todas cheias de medo dentro dos cafés!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 16:41)

Eco responsável pela granizada em Peniche 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2018 às 16:41)

Mais uma nuvenzita, mais uma chuvita. Dia de constantes aguaceiros, sempre fazendo a temperatura subir e descer, temperatura essa que hoje não foi além dos 15ºC.

Fui tirando fotos ao longo do dia, vamos ver se a agenda me permite publicá-las ainda hoje


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 16:46)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Estou na Praça Jacob Rodrigues, o granizo aqui neste largo até fazia fumo! as pessoas tavam todas cheias de medo dentro dos cafés!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


Eu estou a uns cem metros dai... Aqui no largo do Mercado também fazia fumo. 
Isso a cair em cima das estruturas das esplanadas deve ter feito barulho lá dentro! 
Mas a malta também se assusta com pouco. Com o Leslie não tiveram medo nenhum. Não se acreditavam que fizesse  muito mau tempo. Só se fecharam em casa porque era hora de jantar! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 16:48)

Disseram-me agora que na Atouguia da Baleia houve pequenas inundações.. parece que por lá abriu-se o céu!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 16:50)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se, é com cada tombo na temperatura 









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 16:57)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Disseram-me agora que na Atouguia da Baleia houve pequenas inundações.. parece que por lá abriu-se o céu!
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


A célula passou mais forte na zona da marginal norte à entrada dos portões de Peniche. Deve ter ido direitinha à Atouguia da Baleia, sim. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 17:02)

Os aguaceiros moderados a fortes vão-se sucedendo , os acumulados lá vão subindo  Segundo a minha mãe, aguaceiro forte de granizo neste momento em Azeitão , temperatura nos *10.8ºc* 

Azeitão:* 20.1mm *
Sesimbra: *22.6mm *

Duas fotos de hoje 




IMG_2621 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2606 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 17:12)

Também tivemos arco íris por cá, cerca das 14h30...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk

EDIT: duplo arco íris esta tarde. 
Imagem publicada no face.


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Out 2018 às 17:22)

boa tarde

Lisboa ao princípio da tarde com chuva e sol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (30 Out 2018 às 17:25)

Chove de novo com intensidade 

Edit: foto pós chuvada. Está mais escuro do que parece na imagem. Direcção noroeste.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2018 às 17:49)

Mais uma carga de granizo em S. Martinho do Porto. Céu esta bem escuro, 11ºC


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 17:58)

Está tudo negro outra vez! (Não, não é apenas o anoitecer!)
Rajadas de vento outra vez. Vem aí outra carga de água!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 18:03)

Candy disse:


> Também tivemos arco íris por cá, cerca das 14h30...
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk
> 
> ...




Hoje por aqui tivemos pelo menos três vezes, este foi o único que tive possibilidade de fotografar


----------



## fhff (30 Out 2018 às 18:07)

Hoje tive uma vista privilegiada sobre o Tejo. Aguaceiros constantes,  mas mais água no mar que em terra.


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2018 às 18:10)

Candy disse:


> Está tudo negro outra vez! (Não, não é apenas o anoitecer!)
> Rajadas de vento outra vez. Vem aí outra carga de água!
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Está a passar pelos lados. Tipo norte e sul da Península. No centro por enquanto parece estar mais limpo.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (30 Out 2018 às 18:11)




----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2018 às 18:21)

Bom dia de quase Inverno,* 22 mm* acumulados hoje.

Máxima: *15,4ºC*
Mínima: *10,1ºC
*
Aguaceiros fracos continuam, amanha temos mais frentes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 18:59)

Não deixa de ser notável estarem *9.3ºc* ás 19H num dia de Outubro


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 19:04)

mais uns pingos, 9.1ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 19:23)

Que carga de água agora!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2018 às 19:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que carga de água agora!



O radar mostra que praticamente todo o distrito de Leiria, está agora debaixo de água, é a infuencia marítima a "falar mais alto".


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Hoje por volta das 15h em S.Mamede (Bombarral)


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (30 Out 2018 às 20:13)

Pela Ramada estamos com estes valores. Volta e meia cai um aguaceiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (30 Out 2018 às 20:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Boa noite,

Bonita qualidade fisheye, com qual material?


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2018 às 20:27)

Penso que seja um valor dentro da media, apenas já nao estamos habituado dado o calor da ultima década. 
8ºC aqui em São Martinho do Porto. Não chove. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não deixa de ser notável estarem *9.3ºc* ás 19H num dia de Outubro


Mais uma carga de granizo em S. Martinho do Porto. Céu esta bem escuro, 11ºC


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2018 às 20:34)

Boa noite o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por aguaceiros  moderados a fortes e por vezes com queda de granizo de pequenas dimensões, também ouvi trovoadas mas andavam longe.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 20:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por aguaceiros  moderados a fortes e por vezes com queda de granizo de pequenas dimensões, também ouvi trovoadas mas andavam longe.


Sim aqui também os aguaceiros moderados a fortes vão-se sucedendo. Agora mais um. Que bela rega, se o inverno fosse assim era excelente!


----------



## david 6 (30 Out 2018 às 20:54)

aguaceiro 8.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2018 às 21:19)

14 mm
8,8 graus

Amanhã mais uns bons mm a caminho. 

Segundo familiares por volta das 16:40 caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo em Alcabideche.


----------



## meko60 (30 Out 2018 às 21:22)

Por agora estou com 21,4mm acumulados, nada mau para um dia de Outono.Amanhã há mais.
Máxima: 14,2ºc
Mínima: 10,4ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Out 2018 às 21:28)

Hoje durante a tarde tive em Peniche, mas os meus familiares em Alfeizerão disseram-me que depois de almoço (14:07) houve um trovão enorme que até a casa estremeceu!
Aqui fica o registo da descarga em frente à baía de São Martinho do Porto!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2018 às 21:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim aqui também os aguaceiros moderados a fortes vão-se sucedendo. Agora mais um. Que bela rega, se o inverno fosse assim era excelente!


Tudo aponta para que o Outono e inverno tenham chuva acima da média e ainda bem!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 21:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Tudo aponta para que o Outono e inverno tenham chuva acima da média e ainda bem!


Que boa notícia!


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Out 2018 às 21:44)

*23 mm* e mínima a ser feita, *9,1ºC*, isto mais parece que é Janeiro.


----------



## Geopower (30 Out 2018 às 21:51)

Em Telheiras dia marcado por períodos constantes de aguaceiros moderados e pontualmente fortes. 
Neste  momento mais um aguaceiro moderado.
Temperatura atual: 12,6ºC

Extremos do dia em Telheiras:
11,4ºC
16,7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Out 2018 às 22:27)

Boa noite.
Dia frio e chuvoso, onde a máxima não passou dos 14 graus e onde vou com 21.9mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2018 às 22:29)

Boa noite!
Dia frio e de aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O acumulado da estação mais próxima é de *14,1 mm*. 
Deixo mais aqui mais duas fotos de hoje, tiradas no Marquês de Pombal:


----------



## remember (30 Out 2018 às 23:14)

Boa noite,

os aguaceiros foram-se repetindo durante a tarde, com algumas paragens!
Mínima a ser alcançada por volta das 22:14 com 9.7ºC, a máxima foi de 16.9ºC, mas por muito pouco tempo, devido aos aguaceiros.
A temperatura andou no sobe e desce, pressão mínima de 997.3 hPa e 13.4 mm acumulados até agora!



fhff disse:


>


----------



## MSantos (30 Out 2018 às 23:23)

Boas!

Dia frio para Outubro com mas com a máxima a mal tocar nos 14ºC. 

Acumulações nas estações da cidade 
Telheiro:*20.8*mm
Barosa: *15.2*mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Out 2018 às 23:49)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que seja um valor dentro da media, apenas já nao estamos habituado dado o calor da ultima década.
> 8ºC aqui em São Martinho do Porto. Não chove.
> 
> 
> Mais uma carga de granizo em S. Martinho do Porto. Céu esta bem escuro, 11ºC



Hum, estamos ainda longe disso! Últimos dias com anomalia bem negativa! A média do dia de hoje então foi claramente uma média de Dezembro/Janeiro 

Por aqui o dia foi bem generoso Acumulado de 21.1mm, mínima de 9°c atingida por volta das 21H , e maxima de 15.3°c! Rajada máxima de 40km'h ! Amanhã espero mais uma boa rega, talvez a volta dos 8mm! Vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2018 às 00:05)

máxima de 13.2ºC e minima 8.2ºC
acumulado de hoje *18.4mm*


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2018 às 00:17)

máxima de 13.2ºC e minima 8.2ºC
acumulado de hoje *18.4mm*


----------



## celsomartins84 (31 Out 2018 às 06:41)

Bom dia! Bem que carga de água logo de manhã 
Temp actual: 12°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Que chuvada







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2018 às 08:29)

Boas, 
Chove certinho, 7 mm. 
O frio permanece, 10,1 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 08:43)

O dia aqui começou com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e assim continua ainda.


----------



## Rachie (31 Out 2018 às 08:53)

Continua a chuva e o tempo invernoso por aqui.
Temp actual 9.7 (Mínima 9.6).
Foto da vista para noroeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia

Mais um belo dia de Outono com céu encoberto e chuva moderada, o acumulado segue nos *4,8 mm*. 
Os aguaceiros fracos a moderados que ocorreram ao longo da tarde de ontem largaram mais *2,1 mm*, ambos passaram de raspão e foram bastante localizados sendo que no centro da cidade, que fica a 1 km da minha casa, apanhei um aguaceiro fortíssimo com algumas pedras de granizo... as ruas ficaram num caos  

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *11,4ºC *
Máxima: *14,5ºC *
Acumulado total: *15,6 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *10,7ºC *
HR: 95% 
Vento: SW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2018 às 09:10)

Chuvinha da boa durante esta manhã


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2018 às 09:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite o dia de hoje está a ser marcado por aguaceiros  moderados a fortes e por vezes com queda de granizo de pequenas dimensões, também ouvi trovoadas mas andavam longe.



Como costumamos dizer na minha localidade, Juncal, o tempo está pataeiro, porque os aguaceiros vem da zona de Pataias.


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 09:47)

Vento a soprar de Sul, tempo para algumas abertas, vamos ver se ainda vem algo mais... Dados actuais:












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (31 Out 2018 às 10:12)

hurricane disse:


> Como costumamos dizer na minha localidade, Juncal, o tempo está pataeiro, porque os aguaceiros vem da zona de Pataias.



A Bruxelles on dit: *Godverdoeme il drache une fois, les namurois pleurent 
*


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2018 às 10:29)

8,5 mm


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Out 2018 às 10:34)

Bom dia por aqui aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 10:37)

Neste momento já não chove, sigo com 11.1ºC.
O acumulado vai em 2.79 mm.


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 10:54)

Continua a chover certinho *6,3 mm *acumulados. 

T. Atual: *10,8ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 10:55)

Vento de sul, continua a soprar agora com mais intensidade, rajadas de 25 km/h 










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2018 às 10:56)

10 mm. 
Muito bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 11:04)

E voltam os aguaceiros novamente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2018 às 11:34)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui mais um dia Invernoso, com o vento a soprar moderado a forte do quadrante *SSW *por Sesimbra! Velocidade média de *44km´h* , e uma rajada máxima de* 51km´h*!
Temperatura nos* 10.5ºc* 

Acumulado Sesimbra : *8.1mm*
Acumulado Azeitão :* 5.6mm *

 Bem notável o efeito do vento nas árvores 




IMG_2625 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

E mais duas fotos do dia de ontem 




IMG_2620 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2623 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## srr (31 Out 2018 às 11:57)

*3 mm.  - Abrantes*

Frio, Nuvens, Escuro, Desagradável - Mas Mas, muito pouco H2O.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 11:59)

Os aguaceiros moderados continuam, e com isto a visibilidade é já reduzida, os solos á superficie já estão bem ensopados, a partir de agora é sempre a infiltrar-se.

5.84 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 12:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os aguaceiros moderados continuam, e com isto a visibilidade é já reduzida, os solos á superficie já estão bem ensopados, a partir de agora é sempre a infiltrar-se.
> 
> 5.84 mm.


Bom dia a todos! Por aqui tem sido um dia bem chuvoso praticamente sempre a chover, mesmo durante a noite aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2018 às 12:19)

Hoje esta a passar tudo ao lado daqui de Alenquer...nem uma pinga ainda


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 12:24)

jamestorm disse:


> Hoje esta a passar tudo ao lado daqui de Alenquer...nem uma pinga ainda


A sério? Isso já é azar! Aqui tem-se fartado de chover...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 12:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Isso já é azar! Aqui tem-se fartado de chover...



Tem dias que a chuva também passa aqui ao lado, mas desta vez não me posso queixar, nem sempre a chuva consegue satisfazer toda a gente, á que esperar por "melhores dias", neste caso de chuva como é óbvio.


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 12:36)

Continua a chover, mas já sob a forma de chuvisco *7,2 mm *acumulados. 

T. Atual: *10,9ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2018 às 12:43)

tem chovido noutros dias, hoje é q so vemos passar as nuvens
e parece que onde está a cair, está a chover bem, segundo o radar 



luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Isso já é azar! Aqui tem-se fartado de chover...


----------



## david 6 (31 Out 2018 às 12:47)

aqui não para, a parte mesmo da chuva já passou, agora cai uns chuviscos muito intensos até fazem as goteiras das telhas  fresquinhos 10.2ºC praticamente às 13h


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2018 às 12:59)

Boas!

Tal como ontem hoje temos em Leiria mais uma manhã fria e marcada por períodos de precipitação, essencialmente moderada mas com picos mais fortes. 

Acumulados 4 a 6mm nas estações da cidade e arredores.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2018 às 13:06)

Hoje está a correr bem por cá, continua chover. 
12 mm.


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 13:09)

Continua a chover com um grizo, só me apetecia dizer uma asneira hehe 
Uns impressionantes 11°C às 13:00, vento fraco de SE e por enquanto 8.9 mm acumulados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (31 Out 2018 às 13:15)

Boa tarde. 
Mais uns dias desaparecido e com a estação desmontada. Enfim, espero que esteja tudo resolvido. 
Assim sendo, sigo com 13.4°c e 94%HR, vai chovendo fraco e o acumulado segue nos 8.0 mm.
A mínima desta noite foi de 10.8°c logo pelas 00:00, enquanto a máxima é a temperatura actual. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 13:17)

A chuva moderada continua, agora com um pouco de vento...


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 13:23)

Continua a cair com alguma intensidade

Deve ser esta a responsável 







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 14:01)

A chuvinha continua, agora com mais intensidade  *9 mm* acumulados. 

T. Atual: *11,8ºC*
HR: 94%
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## tucha (31 Out 2018 às 14:47)

Dia completamente invernal, este hoje aqui por Lisboa..
Chove praticamente sem paragens desde as 8 da manha de forma mais ou menos moderada e está muito frio, aliás se calhar por ainda não ter aparecido o sol sinto mais frio do que ontem...
Gosto de frio, detesto calor mas chuva com frio é muito desagradável...
Dia muito bom para se estar enroscado em casa na manta, para quem puder...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 15:42)

Aqui já está em modo chuva fraca mas ainda não parou...


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2018 às 15:48)

@tucha Também detesto o Calor, sofro bastante nos meses mais quentes ou quando começa a fartar no final no Verão, acho deprimente.
Hoje é um daqueles dias do ano em que Londres e Lisboa têm a mesma temperatura 

12ºC neste momento por aqui.


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2018 às 16:49)

Chuva fraca e persistente. Amplitude térmica de apenas 2ºC.


----------



## Rachie (31 Out 2018 às 17:23)

Nevoeiro a descer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2018 às 17:29)

Depois de uma manhã com chuva fraca, a moderada, agora morrinha persistente praticamente desde as 14H! A brincar , a brincar Outubro teve 12 dias com precipitação, e o acumulado mensal segue nos 58.7mm 
A apenas 20% da média, e totalmente recuperável nos próximos meses  HR nos 91% , 12.1°c neste momento. 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 17:59)

Que dia, amplitude térmica baixa, quando já pensava que ia parar, instalou-se uma chuva miudinha e lá vai acumulando 

Um grizo, meu deus já ando com as mãos geladas












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 18:00)

Rachie disse:


> Nevoeiro a descer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estive pela zona de Caneças e Montemor e confirmo, bastante nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Out 2018 às 18:10)

E depois de tarde marcada por aguaceiros fracos, até que parou de chover pouco depois das 16:30.
Estou hoje a inaugurar a lareira pela 1ª vez está época de Outono, com 15 dias de adiantamento em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 18:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de tarde marcada por aguaceiros fracos, até que parou de chover pouco depois das 16:30.
> Estou hoje a inaugurar a lareira pela 1ª vez está época de Outono, com 15 dias de adiantamento em relação ao ano passado.


Aqui parou de chover ás 16h20... mas foi sempre seguidinha e bem chovida!  Amanhã não, mas depois volta a chuva...


----------



## RStorm (31 Out 2018 às 19:35)

Dia bem invernal  Chuva durante todo o dia, sendo que durante a tarde foi em modo 'spray' até ao final do dia. Agora sigo com céu encoberto e alguns bancos de nevoeiro.
Destaque para a temperatura máxima bem baixa, tendo em conta o mês em que estamos 

Extremos:
Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Máxima: *12,0ºC *
Acumulado: *9,6 mm *

T. Atual: *11,0ºC*
HR: 99% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2018 às 21:34)

Boas,

Como foi aqui dito impressionante as maximas de hoje, aqui não passou dos 11,4 graus. Valor notável para esta altura do ano. Há uma nota importante, estes registos de máximas baixas foram feitos com vento de Sul, o que é raro, talvez mostre muito bem como está bastante frio instalado. 
O acumulado foi generoso, 14 mm.
Tudo regado, a normalidade vai regressando aos poucos.


----------



## remember (31 Out 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite,

máxima de 12.2ºC e mínima de 10.5ºC.
O acumulado do dia foi de 11.9 mm, não fossem estes últimos dias e as coisas iam estar bem agrestes...
A pressão mínima foi de 1000.7 hPa, agora já a subir bem 1008.9 hPa.
A rajada máxima foi de 27 km/h.

Agora sigo com 11.6ºC, 91% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2018 às 23:41)

temperaturas a descer a pique por aqui, já vou com 7ºC
Noite de Outono típica, já cheira a lareira.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2018 às 00:21)

minima 8.2ºC
maxima: 11.2ºC
acumulado: *10.9mm*
actual 8.0ºC


----------



## Sanxito (1 Nov 2018 às 00:24)

Boa noite.
Por cá, e desde que faço registos, nunca tinha registado valores tão baixos durante o mês de Outubro. A máxima mais baixa que tinha registado, era de 18.2ºc em 2015, enquanto a minima mais baixa era de 11.4ºc em 2017 e 2013. Os novos registos são de 13.8ºc para a máxima de hoje, e 9.3ºc para a mínima de ontem pelas 19 horas. 

Os extremos de hoje foram os seguintes.

Tmin 10.8ºc
Tmax 13.8ºc
Precip. 9.2 mm
Vento 31 Km/h SE

Por agora sigo com 11.9ºc e 93%HR


----------



## Toby (1 Nov 2018 às 05:58)

Bom dia,

Clima outubro Alcobaca seguindo normas OMM/WMO
TN 18h00 UTC  18h00 UTC dia +1
TX 06h00 UTC  06:00 UTC dia +1
Chuva 06h00 UTC  06:00 UTC dia +1
Vento 00h00 UTC  00h00 UTC dia +1
Sol: 06h00 UTC  06:00 UTC dia +1

*TN:* 4.7° 28/10
      4.8° 29/10
      6.8° 31/10

*TX:* 32.8° 03/10
      31.8° 02/10
      30.5° 04/10

*Chuva:* 13.2 mm 29/10
              8.8 mm 30/10
              8.0 mm 15/10

*Vento:* 64.4 Km/h 13/10
            54.7 Km/h 27/10
            49.9 Km/h 28/10

*Sol mini:* 00h10 31/10
                00h20 17/10
                00h30 15/10

*Sol maxi: *10h20 03/10 – 07/10
                 10h10 08/10
                 09h50 04/10 – 05/10

*DJU:* 79.4 (S=18°)
*DJU :* 63.3 (S=18°)

Cumul 10/2018: chuva 55.2 mm - 190h30 sol - 99kwh/m2


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2018 às 17:14)

Ontem foi um dia bem invernal, com a máxima a não passar dos *12ºC *se quer, o que é uma anomalia gigante!

Chuva o dia todo até à tarde, *11,7 mm* acumulados, sendo que o evento total soma *43 mm* e praticamente fez a média de precipitação de Outubro, coisa que já não acontecia desde 2015! (ano em que tivemos quase 200 mm)

Geofísico teve máxima de *12ºC*!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2018 às 18:51)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Bonita qualidade fisheye, com qual material?



Olá Toby. Desculpa, mas só vi agora. É uma GoPro 5 Hero.




Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fui tirando fotos ao longo do dia, vamos ver se a agenda me permite publicá-las ainda hoje



Aqui ficam as prometidas, com muito atraso.

















Aqui a diferença entre a célula negra e as casas brilhantes era soberba.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2018 às 18:54)

Adoro quando ocorre um aguaceiro ao fim da tarde e as montanhas ficam com este cenário em contra-luz.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Nov 2018 às 18:54)

Que belas fotos!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2018 às 18:55)

Aqui nota-se bem uma cortina mais branca na célula, possivelmente de granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2018 às 18:03)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Céu da Arruda dos Vinhos, 16 graus não chove.
> 
> ...



Podes publicar no tópico de Novembro, que já está aberto desde ontem.


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Nov 2018 às 18:46)

Ok obrigado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2018 às 20:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Que belas fotos!



Obrigado! 

Deixo ainda aqui um time-lapse gravado nessa tarde.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Deixo ainda aqui um time-lapse gravado nessa tarde.



Fantástico! Obrigada.


----------

